#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-11
<balloons> looks like you guys had fun in here! I was away from my pc all weekend.. and it' s off to sleep for me now.. However, I can pop in to say hello if anyone is awake :-)
<balloons> so, hello :-)
<pleia2> hello :)
<balloons> hey pleia2! everything go ok.. I really wanted to be around for the sessions yesterday, but I didn't have a pc yesterday
<pleia2> yep, all went well except vbox being difficult (postponed that specific session)
<balloons> ahh.. I saw some emails about that :-(
<thomi> balloons: you around?
<thomi> I guess not - it being stupid'o'clock in the states
<smartboyhw> thomi, balloons should appear around 10 hours later
<thomi> smartboyhw: yeah, it'll be "tomorrow" for me by then - I'll email him instead
<thomi> for anyone else that cares, I've just pushed a branch that makes the 'autopilot vis' tool usable again \o/
<thomi> should be in the PPA shortly
<pitti> Good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, pitti :)
<pitti> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> how's it going?
<pitti> quite fine, thanks! how about yourself?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm pretty good, just a bit tired
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> Hey pitti
<dholbach> the unstoppable vibhav added a few more autopkgtest I see :)
<vibhav> dholbach: hehe
 * vibhav writes test for libnfs
<vibhav> libfirestring*
<smartboyhw> balloons, PING
<pitti> jibel: hm, I tried to tell jhbuild to rebuild clutter/mutter several times now by modifying their ~/jhbuild-data/jhbuild.modules
<pitti> jibel: it did update the hash sum, but didn't actually rebuild; is there a better trick?
<jibel> pitti, a direct invocation of jhbuild but then jenkins will not reflect the latest status. I'll have a look in a minute.
<pitti> jibel: I can do jbhuild buildone, but I was afraid of circumventing the housekeeping of the scripts, indeed
<fully_human> So, a fix was confirmed for autopilot vis?
<jibel> pitti, you can run jhbuild anyway, that will not hurt anything, jenkins won't even notice ;)
<pitti> jibel: right, but I do want it to notice :)
<pitti> jibel: I could perhaps go into the checkout and git reset --hard HEAD^, to force it to re-checkout?
<pitti> I'll try that
<jibel> you can try that, does latest commit fixes the build failure?
<pitti> jibel: it wasn't an upstream fault, but a temporary boo-boo in our libx* packages
<vibhav> pitti: The wayland API/ABI is still work-in-progress, right?
<pitti> vibhav: that's what I understand, yes
<vibhav> Would it be sensible to write an autopkgtest for it?
<pitti> vibhav: GTK is using it, so it's not wasted in any case
<vibhav> ah yes
<jibel> pitti, what time did you retry mutter by updating ~/jhbuild-data/jhbuild.modules?
<fully_human> thomi: How's the vis bug going?  I was actually working on it late last week, though I didn't submit a bug report.
<pitti> jibel: many times over the past days
<pitti> jibel: chuckle at "jbbuildrc" -- you do love the thing, don't you :)
<jibel> pitti, heh, I do :)
<balloons> Cadence week stream going live in 10 mins: http://youtu.be/aOkbMiyJIbI
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: "Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Cadence Livestream Monday @ 1800 UTC http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOkbMiyJIbI | Cadence Week #6 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Raring/Week6"
<balloons> everyone awake?
<balloons> before I go too deep wth this I want to make sure you can see the stream
 * balloons taps the mic, is this thing on/
<ssbob> yep I see it, stream is still showing the please wait screen
<balloons> ok, great
<balloons> can you see and hear?
<ssbob> see, no hear
<balloons> no hear :-(
<ssbob> yep :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o
<SergioMeneses> I was eating something
<thomi> balloons: autopilot vis is fixed!
<balloons> does anyone remember how to restart alsa?
<balloons> we even ended on time
<balloons> thomi, sweet..
<balloons> good to hear
<balloons> I heard millings about how autopilot introspection bits are going to be in raring on a daily basis
<balloons> thus eliminating the need for the ppa ,or ?
<balloons> ssbob, howdy.. Were you able to view the stream successfully?
<ssbob> yeah although the quality was bad, made everything crazy blurry. But I figure when it gets posted up I will be able to rematch it
<ssbob> re-watch it
<balloons> hmm.. well it the quality is super bad,  I may have to resort to pre-recording them
<ssbob> what about just doing it on google + instead of youtube? or is there a reason for youbute for the live portion?
<balloons> I did edit the first 8 mins out.. yes, youtube was so it could go live to everyone
<balloons> mm.. yea, text quality is bad
<ssbob> hard to read, but the audio was just fine
<balloons> I'm not sure if it will eventually upload better than 480p
<balloons> I like to screencast in 1080p
<ssbob> yeah that would be great
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: 480p is the best resolution youtube can give you
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, :-( Yea, so kind of a bust then
<ssbob> bummer
<balloons> welp, the other tutorials whch you can read cover things nicely
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: maybe you can record it and upload it, I could upload it to ubuntuonair if you like
<balloons> I'll just do a screencast short version of the cadence testing to add to it
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, hmm.. yes, livestreaming a pre-recorded broadcast..
<balloons> interesting.. since you know, you'd really just want folks to look at the original when it's done
<JoseeAntonioR> if you give me a second I can check if we can replace the video after broadcasted
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, ty
<balloons> Noskcaj, where's your whoarewe page again
<balloons> I've got to get that linked
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> whoweare
<balloons> sneaky!
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, looks like that can'e be done
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, well, thanks for taking a look
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<thomi> balloons: sorry for the delay - balloonsyes, the introspection bits are now in raring
<balloons> perhaps we'll just have hangouts.. and for the instructional pieces, do screencasts
<thomi> released daily too!
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> ssbob, so quality aside, is the video worth leaving up then.. did it help you?
<balloons> howdy chilicuil
<ssbob> yeah, for me I learn quickest by seeing it done
<chilicuil> hi balloons, good afternoon! =)
<balloons> k, I'll leave it up
<balloons> and just do screencasts for now.. perhaps we can do hangouts during cadence weeks which don't need the video quality
<balloons> chilicuil, afternoon to you as well
<balloons> I made abug for you today
<balloons> launchpad.net/bugs/1122293
<balloons> bug 1122293
<ubot5> bug 1122293 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Nautilus testcase needs clarified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122293
<balloons> wow too good ubot
<chilicuil> balloons: yep, we're only 1 hour defaced, ok, I'll look at it now, today my afternoon is free
<balloons> it's a minor detail.. but it was neat, since I could show how people could give feedback easily
<balloons> so ty for the setup :-)
<chilicuil> balloons: wow, then I think we'll see videos about how to contribute to the testcases in lp very soon =)
<balloons> yes.. it's on the list to screencast.. basically all the writeups on the wiki are going to video
<balloons> man.. the low quality thing is weird too.. I mean look at my old video. even at 480p: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLyCE5e0nxE
<balloons> you can read it easily
<ssbob> yeah quality is way better on that one, weird that same res shows up so differently
<chilicuil> balloons: I'll use a little bit of zoom there, just to make it even easier, and for screencasting the console, gnome-terminal with bigger letters or shell in box to get the terminal in firefox too, I used for this: http://www.youtube.com/ugjmexico and it works ok
<jibel> stgraber, balloons do you need help testing ltsp for 12.04.2?
<stgraber> I'll take care of it for Edubuntu but I don't mind someone doing it for the alternate
<balloons> jibel, that would be great
<balloons> hello Letozaf_ , fully_human
<Letozaf_> Hi balloons
<fully_human> Oh, hey Letozaf_ .
<Letozaf_> fully_human, hey
<fully_human> Hey, balloons , I mean.
<balloons> :-p
<SergioMeneses> hi guys
<Letozaf_> Hey SergioMeneses
 * SergioMeneses is back
<balloons> hey everyone..
<balloons> lots of stuff to test this week.. everyone ready?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Letozaf_ we have logs of our testing sessions available, right?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, of course! ;)
<balloons> yes.. ohh, I wanted to ask SergioMeneses  and Letozaf_ if you could put together/migrate/link to the tutorial for hw testing
<balloons> from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<thomi> balloons: regarding the autopilot PPA - we don't currently have the Qt5 packages in raring, so we can't release autopilot-qt introspection plugins in raring.... so if you're doing At application tests, better leave the PPA enabled for the time being
<thomi> balloons: shouldn't be more than a week or so until we fix that though
<balloons> thomi, gotcha.. I
<balloons> I'd just be curious if there will be a non-needed ppa point or not.. I'm leaving mine on
<chilicuil> hi SergioMeneses o/
<balloons> I know there is a tutorial here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Procedures
<balloons> in general, I'd like to clean up that area of the wiki and get it integreated nicely
<balloons> it's still using the old header for instance
<balloons> I think the content from your sessions can be used to help augment and get it nicely tidied
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sounds good... maybe we all can work together for this, this week Im going to work on the UF wiki page ( cprofitt ) so, I can do something on our own wiki
<balloons> I just want to make sure the work you all did for the session ends up in some form on the wiki too.. so it's preserved
<balloons> and of course, I'd like to get a screencast and text walkthrough of doing it
<balloons> as things get sorted out, we'll work on those
<Letozaf_> balloons, SergioMeneses I'm not very good in wiki work, I mean I can do something, but I'm not an expert, so maybe SergioMeneses can do it, if he needs I can help and learn
<fully_human> Since I'm new, could I hop on board with the wiki?
<balloons> fully_human, of course@
<balloons> fully_human, the wiki is open -- I'm not sure of the best way to represent our 'docs' needs persay
<balloons> almost need a bug tracker for it, haha
<ssbob> balloons, I run a mac at home and can test the mac versions of the iso's if that is helpful at all.
<ssbob> using virtual box of course
<balloons> ssbob, ohh.. sweet, yea, amd64+mac always could use help
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, dony worry I can teach you something about wikis ;)
<ssbob> great
<balloons> ssbob, ahh.. the intent with those would be on real hw
<fully_human> What exactly is going on with the wiki, though? I read the conversation above, but was there a previous conversation.
<balloons> ohh, well recently Letozaf_ and SergioMeneses and prime2h gave a session on the laptop tracke
<balloons> there is a section the wiki on it; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Letozaf_ fully_human all you can need is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<balloons> however, it needs updated with the content they covered and pulled into the main QATeam wiki a bit better as well
<ssbob> hmm I can test it out, have never installed anything other than mac os  (and windows w/ bootcamp).
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<balloons> ssbob, ahh.. well, depending on the version of mac, it's not always easy to mess with them
<ssbob> that is what time machine is for :)
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, thanks for the link
<balloons> i have one for a time.. I really didn't care for it. however, jibel who isn't likely around at the moment, has good mac+ ubuntu experience
<balloons> if your interested, he can help out.. as can a few others.. posting on the list works too and see who chimes back
<ssbob> then perhaps I will stick to regular ubuntu in a VM for testing
<balloons> I'd recommend it at first
<balloons> then branch into real hw installs
<balloons> then tackle the mac :-)
<ssbob> seems reasonable
<balloons> steeping stones
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, dont worry ;)
<balloons> so fully_human the wiki is open, provided you have a ubuntu sso
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, ok :D
<SergioMeneses> balloons, and launchpad account
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have 12.04 installed on a partition of my PC, I was thinking of trying an upgrade, but there is no upgrade testcase in the iso tracker this turn, do you need an upgrade test or should I just try reinstalling ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, someone else mentioned that and I mean to take it up
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, so I will wait for it
<balloons> I could add it easily enough.. I'm pinging the release team about why it's not there
<balloons> I didn't setup the milestone
<SergioMeneses> ok guys I have to go for a while, I'll be back soon
<SergioMeneses> btw before I leave, balloons I think we can put all logs together like the user day wiki does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, phillw ↑↑↑
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, yes looks good :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm adding the upgrade stuff now
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, but we have to re-edit our wiki ;) make it more friendly
<SergioMeneses> balloons, great!
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, oh well I hope you know what you're doing, I'm just following you :D
<SergioMeneses> :O
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you know if anyone encountered this bug:
<Letozaf_> I had it several times on ARM
<Letozaf_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1122162
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1122162 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "cannot enter personal information on ubiquity's "Who are you" screen" [Undecided,New]
<Letozaf_> balloons, and also this one:http://launchpad.net/bugs/1089090
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089090 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Partitioning does not work correctly during install of Raring ARM" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> Letozaf_, I was actually going to fire up arm this week and try it out
<balloons> so, I'll let you know
<balloons> let me sub to these so I don't lose them
<Letozaf_> balloons, the first one doesn't always occur, but it has occured serval times now so I decided to open a bug
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, ping
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way the upgrade stuff isn't there yet, I can see it in the left pane but not in the right one where the testcases are...
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, I know
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok sorry :D!
<balloons> I found a bigger issue.. I missed the fact these tests are pointing at the old stuff
<balloons> because historically precise was tested using it, so it was neve rupdated
<balloons> trying to see if we can get the new tests in there without breaking the history.. that's the trouble
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm not in a hurry :D I can wait!
<SergioMeneses> some around? I need an opinion
<ssbob> I don't know anything but can try to answer it :)
<SergioMeneses> ssbob, dont worry you can help me :D
<SergioMeneses> ssbob, can you open this link? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses/sandbox/UF
<SergioMeneses> do you see anything wrong?
<ssbob> looks pretty
<SergioMeneses> ssbob, ok
<SergioMeneses> so, the design works
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, the "project" link points to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hhttps%3A//launchpad.net/ubuntu-friendly
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, dont worry
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, :D
<SergioMeneses> Im working on design first, it is the hard part
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, do you see it well?
<SergioMeneses> only design
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, well looks good, but I'm not an expert as I said, I mean do not know if you guys have a standard to keep to
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, sorry I meant to comply with
<ssbob> Sergio - site looks good, links work, renders fine (i.e. no funny characters, or misalignment)
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, yes looks good both on Firefox and Chromium
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, all link works now, I fixed it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses/sandbox/UF
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, ssbob thanks a lot for you help
<ssbob> np glad to be of assistance
<SergioMeneses> btw the old wiki page is working as usual https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly
<roadmr> cprofitt: hello, do you have a moment to look at this UF-related bit? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1637589/
<SergioMeneses> roadmr, \o
<roadmr> SergioMeneses: hey! I welcome any comments on that
<SergioMeneses> roadmr, sure! just give me a moment, Im still working on our wiki page
<balloons> Letozaf_, well the upgrade stuff is on now
<balloons> I'm a bit saddened by the legacy testcase stuff.. we sadly can't change it
<Letozaf_> balloons, doesn't matter :D we will use it as it is :D
 * letozaf___ changed PC
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: I'll change the icons for some of here: http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/pictograms , match the colors in both menu's, the one who has (site, process..) and (next meeting..) and centralize the UF banner
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, sure! here are the icons http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads?metadata=element-pictogram  Im working on it
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, look http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/unusual/ubuntu-pictograms
 * balloons says ooooo!
<ssbob> test case question, if a step called for in a particular test case does not actually work (i.e. install some package that does not exist) do I stop with the test case? sorry about the noob question fellas.
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: I like the pizza bash, they're pretty good actually
<SergioMeneses> ssbob,
<SergioMeneses> dont worry I had the same question, you can add a note/comment about it
<ssbob> understood, thanks SergioMeneses
<chilicuil> ssbob: I'd say yes, and I'd open a bug against ubuntu or against the testcase-manual project to fix the one with the mistake
<ssbob> got it, yeah I actually continued reading the walkthrough and realized if I had RTFM'd the page I would have found the answer myself.
<SergioMeneses> I think ssbob you can see this example http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/251/builds/34454/testcases/1336/results
<balloons> ssbob, yes, just let us know.. bugs can exist in testcases too.. but we do try hard to not have them happen :-)
<ssbob> right, yes I realize that. I am trying to file a bug and then submit the failed test but the link to the bug instructions (http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/buginstructions) just puts me back to the testing/cadence page (http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker). Looking at other bugs on other tests to get an idea where the bug should be filed.
<ssbob> I figured it out and am putting in a bug for the test case.
<Mawaheb> Hello everyone
<balloons> hello Mawaheb!
<Mawaheb> Hello balloons , i was just reading the log of your previous session ! you are really putting good efforts, thanks for that !
<balloons> Mawaheb, your most welcome.. We want to make it easy for you to be a part :-)
<Mawaheb> am glad to be part of this community, it's late but , better than never i guess D
<balloons> never too late :-)
<balloons> so i hope all the information wasn't too much to process
<balloons> I'm currently testing some images and running through the empathy tests
<Mawaheb> i wanted to ask you one thing about this
<balloons> sure, go for it
<Mawaheb> do i need to do the images tests ? (live sessions) even if i run ubuntu as my main OS  ?
<Mawaheb> i mean is it ok if i do the test senarios on my already installed ubuntu ? or it shoud be done using the iso images?
<balloons> Mawaheb, is it an issue with downloading that much? You are welcome to participate in any ways you wish.. If your already running ubuntu raring, then your all set to test on installed versions
<balloons> just make sure your packages are up to date
<balloons> in general, image/iso testing is to test the installers
<Mawaheb> aha i see,
<balloons> for people who don't have a version of ubuntu development installed, they can also use it to help test..
<balloons> but we like results from real installs :-)
<Mawaheb> )
<Mawaheb> i really feel some sad that i did not join earlier , it seems that it will take me quite some time to get started, but i will do my best
<balloons> don't worry.. your joining at a great time.. there's plenty to help out with, and lots of folks to meet.. you'll enjoy yourself ;-)
<ssbob> I just started today as well Mawaheb, plenty to do :)
<Mawaheb> :-) thanks, it makes me feel better, i think i need one more day to get used and to start working in active way, am still rading all the wikis and the logs to get familiary
<Mawaheb> gotta go now , it's quite late in here 12:55 am , see you all tomorrow :)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses/sandbox/UFT
<SergioMeneses> but I cant align the banner, {{attachment:image.png|alt text|align="position"}} doesnt work
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: yeah, it doesn't work, to get it in the middle I use || || || {{atta..}}||
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, lol
<SergioMeneses> like a table
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<chilicuil> yep SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> jejeje chilicuil take a look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses/sandbox/UFT
<chilicuil> it look better in my opinion SergioMeneses =)
<ssbob> I like the icons better
<SergioMeneses> sure
<ssbob> Gr33nD@y
<ssbob> sorry ignore that ;(
<balloons> ssbob, happens to all of us :-)
<SergioMeneses> ssbob, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> balloons, is right
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ssbob I'll keep both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses/sandbox/UF
<balloons> ssbob, you still about?
<ssbob> yep
<balloons> I finished my empathy testcases, had a fun bug  had to get reported
<balloons> anyways, I saw your bug report.. the irc piece worked for me
<balloons> I was able to install that packaged
<balloons> let's go take a look
<ssbob> hmm let me try that again
<balloons> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=account-plugin-irc&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<balloons> shows as being in since quantal, but does require universe
<balloons> hmm.. is universe enabled in the live session
<balloons> might not be
<ssbob> hmm I wonder if it was because I was on the live cd and not a full install
<balloons> probably just main
<ssbob> that would be my guess
<ssbob> so that explains why I could not find it, as I can now on a full install
<balloons> if you run 'software sources' you can turn on universe and multi-verse
<balloons> even in the live session
<balloons> so, regardless, best to update the case with that info
<ssbob> ok that makes sense, what should I do now? Update the bug and then results?
<ssbob> yep will do
<balloons> yea, comment on the bug.. i'll confirm it
<balloons> we'll update the case
<SergioMeneses> May I help you guys with the bug? balloons ssbob
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1122484
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1122484 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Empathy test case needs clarification" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ssbob> I put a comment about resolution in the bug, will update the test case when I run through the steps
<SergioMeneses> lets see
<SergioMeneses> ssbob, but is it fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1122484/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1122484 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Empathy test case needs clarification" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ssbob> yes it is
<ssbob> so would that be "invalid" then? or is this something that someone else has to change?
<chilicuil> ssbob: the description of the testcase should be improved, that was my fault, I'm updating it right now, thanks a lot for your report =)
<ssbob> your welcome, I should have known to check the sources on a live install. Since I typically don't use it, the thought did not occur to me.
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, I think you should comment the bug too
<SergioMeneses> but I dont think it is invalid, do you balloons chilicuil ?
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: I think it's valid as well, I'll comment it as soon as I get the merge proposed ready, in 5 min probably
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, perfect, I have changed the importance to "Low", I think is the best
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: cool
<SergioMeneses> btw ssbob or chilicuil  do you have the testcase link?
<ssbob> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/256/builds/37167/testcases/1415/results
<balloons> yes, I think it's valid, just something to note if we're asking folks to install something.. note the repo it's in (just in case! they fdon't have universe multiverse)
<chilicuil> balloons: Hi, do you think that for bug #1122293 is enough to add to the testcase, "Please ensure you have the 'multiverse' repository enabled (nod by default in live session)", or do you think I should provide instrucciontions to enable it?
<ubot5> bug 1122293 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Nautilus testcase needs clarified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122293
<balloons> chilicuil, I think it's safe to say make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled (off by default in live session)
<chilicuil> balloons: got it
<balloons> I'm wondering though.. should we update the generic instructions for people who might be running things in a  live sessioj
<balloons> instead of the testcase
<ssbob> both perhaps, in case one was missed
<balloons> for now let's make those changes.. something to think about
<ssbob> this way you stop getting bugs for silly mistakes from new testers ;)
<chilicuil> balloons: yeah, it would be even better, a note in the iso tracker that say 'Please ensure to enable the universe | multiverse repositories'
<SergioMeneses> balloons, rocks! I think is the best solution as well
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-12
<pitti> Good morning
<smartboyhw> balloons, PING
<balloons> smartboyhw, :-p
<smartboyhw> balloons, you are still here!!!!
<smartboyhw> YEAH!!!
<balloons> we can't fix legacy testcases
<smartboyhw> balloons, er:P
<balloons> had a big todo this morning :-(
<smartboyhw> That's sad
<smartboyhw> balloons, BTW where is the hangout session you did yesterday?
<smartboyhw> I mean the video at YouTube
<balloons> it's on youtube
<smartboyhw> balloons, link
<balloons> quality kind of sucks :-( I'm going to use screencasts
<balloons> it's 480p but looks horribel
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOkbMiyJIbI
<smartboyhw> balloons, oh don't worry
<smartboyhw> balloons, BTW you do know my new time for the ISO test Classroom session right?
<balloons> umm thursday yes?
<balloons> valentine's day
<balloons> ?
<balloons> happy new year btw!
<smartboyhw> balloons, NO?
<smartboyhw> balloons, thx
<smartboyhw> balloons, it's on Wednesday:P
<smartboyhw> Same time
<balloons> ahh k
<balloons> well, as usual, it's my bedtime here smartboyhw :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, grrrr:P
<balloons> life is more fun 12 hours apart right?
<smartboyhw> chilicui1, your merge is in!
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah.
<chilicui1> smartboyhw: thanks!
<balloons> smartboyhw, 晚安
<smartboyhw> balloons, good night:)
<balloons> thanks for staying on top of testing and doing the merges :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<smartboyhw> chilicui1, here:P
<smartboyhw> I think that we can clarify it more better anyway
<chilicui1> yes, it would help smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> chilicui1, so then: After you finished fixing it I would merge. balloons please put chilicui1 into the testcase admins team:P
<chilicui1> smartboyhw: but I'm just to request a merge if someone can explain the second issue, the 3rd testcase moves the file 'moveme.txt' instead of copying, at least in my setup, smartboyhw can you try to reproduce the issue?, so we can clarify it?
<smartboyhw> chilicui1, clearly balloons has a wrong Nautilus
<smartboyhw> LOL
<chilicui1> smartboyhw: =P
<smartboyhw> =P
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> Bonjour pitti !
<jibel> merci pour l'annonce à propos de JHbuild
<pitti> jibel: de rien, mon plaisir!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> qu'est-ce qui se passe ici aujourd'hui? :)
<pitti> dholbach: pas encore beaucoup, seulement dire bonjour :)
 * pitti te donne une accolade
<dholbach> ok, très bien :)
<dholbach> jibel, merci beaucoup pour améliorer le packaging guide
<jibel> dholbach, de rien mon ami. Ma 1ere contribution :)
<dholbach> mais où sont les traducteurs français? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/ :)
<dholbach> on a seulement les traductions Russe et Espagnol
<dholbach> je vais essayer de traduire un page chacque jour
<dholbach> ... en Allemand :)
<jibel> first untranslated string in French: Current French: 		(no translation yet)
<jibel> :)
<jibel> nm, I misread rosetta
<jibel> hm, some suggestions in French really look like google translated strings
<dholbach> jibel, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html should be updated now
<jibel> dholbach, great, thanks!
<dholbach> wow, there are 4 sponsorship requests for autopkgtests :)
<pitti> dholbach: nice!
<pitti> jibel: people love jhbuild in jenkins!
<pitti> jibel: already got a discussion with Tim from gstreamer, and Phil fixed folks
<pitti> jibel: and hughsie fixed the failing colord test, we just need the systemd libraries now
<pitti> jibel: I'll build them from debian testing and install the libraries in the VM, is that ok for you?
<pitti> jibel: testing gnome upstream without the systemd libs is going to be harder and harder, and also much less useful for upstream
<pitti> jibel: (I have a local build of v195 here, and they work just fine)
<jibel> pitti, that's really fantastic, I didn't expect it would be so well received. go ahead with systemd libraries.
<vibhav> pitti: Could you have alook at some of the autopkgtesttests I wrote?
<vibhav> autopkgtest*
<pitti> vibhav: sure, where can I find them? sponsoring queue?
<vibhav> pitti: yep
 * vibhav wrote tests for libxcb, libcaca and firestring
<pitti> vibhav: found 3 of them; testbed building now, will do them
<pitti> vibhav: can you please forward them to Debian, too
<vibhav> thanks!
<pitti> vibhav: also, are you sure about +# (C) 2012 Canonical Ltd. ?
<vibhav> Why?
<pitti> credit where credit is due :)
<vibhav> pitti: So, who owns the copyright?
<pitti> vibhav: you, if you wrote it
<vibhav> pitti: I trust Canonical with all my code
<vibhav> :)
<pitti> vibhav: it's not wrong to defer it to Canonical if you are fine with that, of course (that will actually be a good choice if it ever comes to a lawsuit)
<pitti> vibhav: ok, just wanted to make sure it wasn't just an unintended copy&paste thing :)
<vibhav> Nope, I am completely okay
<pitti> vibhav: I'll add -Wall -Werror for extra scrutiny
<pitti> vibhav: we are in sync for libxcb so far, so it's especially important to get this into Debian, too
<vibhav> Indeed. I will forward the debdiff
<pitti> cheers!
<vibhav> :)
<vibhav> I was reading the glib API. Then I can contribute even more extensively :)
<vibhav> Talking about forwarding it to Debian, should I forward the diff that Launchpad generates?
<pitti> vibhav: can you please forward them to Debian, toohttp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/libxcb/raring/diff/34 minus the Maintainer: bit
<pitti> I'll test it in a VM before uploading
<vibhav> Sure
<pitti> vibhav: hold on, libxcb failure
<pitti> vibhav: I guess because of the missing xvfb test dep, verifying
<vibhav> ah yes, I forgot
 * vibhav slaps forhead
<pitti> no worries
<pitti> vibhav: I push --overwrite the patch
<vibhav> Ok, I will forward the correct diff
<pitti> meh, still failing, hang on
<pitti> libxcb_test.c: In function ‘main’:
<pitti> libxcb_test.c:8:6: error: unused variable ‘i’ [-Werror=unused-variable]
<pitti> ah, that was me because of -Werror
<pitti> ok, dropping "int i"
<pitti> vibhav: push --overwrite done; third time's the charm!
<smartboyhw> balloons, phillw PING
<pitti> uh, screampings
<vibhav> Thanks
<pitti> vibhav: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/libcaca/raring/diff/27 is good to forward, verified; uploading
<vibhav> Perfect
 * vibhav is at dinner, will forward diff later
<pitti> firestring_test: firestring_test.c:10: test_baselib: Assertion `firestring_estr_base64_encode(&dest, &source) == 0' failed.
<vibhav> Weird
<vibhav> It had not failed for me :\
<SergioMeneses> morning!
 * vibhav gulps down dinner
<pitti> vibhav: no worries, enjoy dinner!
<balloons> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> balloons, hey
<smartboyhw> balloons, so make sure you appear in the session tomorrow:)
<balloons> 2 hours from now, but tomorrow
<balloons> wait
<balloons> no, two hours ago, but tomorrow.. so in 22 hours
<balloons> by the way, my nautilus does copy it.. I can even try again :-)
<balloons> it's all on video.. so it happened :-
<smartboyhw> balloons, yep
<vibhav> pitti: The base64_encode fails probably as the source doesnt have data which can be encoded
<vibhav> pitti: But even if it fails, it will be sufficient to test if the headers are correctly installed :)
<pitti> vibhav: can't you feed it some fixed string or so?
<pitti> vibhav: or add a dependency package? (NB, I have absolutely no clue what it's doing)
<vibhav> No problems with dependency though
<vibhav> I will probably feed some data into the string
<vibhav> Okay, its fixed now
<vibhav> pitti: pushed.
<pitti> hm, still the same error
<vibhav> pitti: Weird. Could you compile this locally and check http://paste.ubuntu.com/1639691/
<vibhav> (wfm)
<pitti> vibhav: not here, same result
<pitti> + ./firestring_test
<pitti> firestring_test: firestring_test.c:11: test_baselib: Assertion `firestring_estr_base64_encode(&dest, &source) == 0' failed.
<pitti> vibhav: may it be that there is some confusion between dest and source?
<pitti> vibhav: i. e. maybe you want to do the firestring_estr_sprintf into &source?
<pitti> it works with that
<pitti>         firestring_estr_sprintf(&source, "autopkgtest");
<vibhav> ah yes
<vibhav> pitti: I need to go. Could you please upload the change?
<pitti> vibhav: sure
<balloons> smartboyhw, ok, your in the calendar :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<smartboyhw> Thx
<vibhav> Thanks
<vibhav> pitti: I am having exams soon. So, thanks for cooperating :)
<pitti> ubtree0t-build       PASS
<pitti> theeere you go
<pitti> vibhav: oh, good luck with those! and thanks for your work!
<smartboyhw> balloons, very interesting that only Kubuntu is going to have an Alpha 2
<vibhav> \o/
<balloons> I'm going to post again about the remaining sessions
<balloons> why's that interesting?
<vibhav> Ok, I need to go. See you guys soon!
 * pitti holds up the "rolling release yeah!" banner
<smartboyhw> pitti, LOL
<pitti> I actually think we've come quite far with that idea, given how "boring" raring is
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<pitti> I had only one real hiccup this cycle, with the occasional intel freeze on arrandale
<balloons> indeed..
<pitti> there were times where we had such bugs in the final release
<pitti> not sure how it's working out for other people
<pitti> heck, even lightdm is saying "13.04" properly :)
 * pitti was about to make a snide remark of that being a really devastating bug, when noticing that even that got fixed already
<balloons> I can't say I've ran into much that is devastating persay
<balloons> Most of the issues came from using newer versions of things.. for instance, PIL got a little funny for me at one point
<pitti> the raring-proposed staging area has made a huge difference from my POV
<balloons> I always seem to find a perl or python library every cycle and find how it breaks something I'm doing
<phillw> smartboyhw: pong
<balloons> SergioMeneses, kk, the mass convertor is running.. let's see what mess we ca nmake
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect!
<smartboyhw> phillw, balloons doesn't even know of my session time till 11 hours later:P
<phillw> hmm, not sure what happened there... did you not email him?
<smartboyhw> phillw, I DID
<smartboyhw> phillw, later = earlier
<phillw> smartboyhw: does the correct date show on the classroom area?
<smartboyhw> phillw, I did change it
<phillw> smartboyhw: not https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom Did the classroom team change the date on their schedule?
<smartboyhw> phillw, yes
<phillw> okies, I llok forward to the session tomorrow :)
<phillw> *look*
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, hmm.. some came out quite good
<SergioMeneses> lol
<balloons> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/246/builds/27878/testcases/1424/results
<SergioMeneses> my isp hates me
<balloons> it's just a bit off.. going to adjust the script and re-run
<pitti> jibel: is bin/jhbuild.cron from any VCS or autogenerated? I added $no_proxy to it, trying whether that works
<pitti> jibel: (no_proxy for 127.0.0.1, as otherwise tests which use localhost for testing will hang/fail)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/massconversion
<balloons> this is the mass converson
<balloons> I'd like another pair of eyes to have a look at it..
<jibel> pitti, it's from lp:~jibel/charms/raring/jhbuild/trunk/
<Mawaheb> Hello everyone, i have a questions , what is the Ubuntu sso ?
<pitti> jibel: ah, I did grep that for "proxy" without a result
<pitti> jibel: so it looks like you added the http_proxy variables manually on the checkout?
<jibel> pitti, uhoh, could be :)
<jibel> so go ahead and change the file locally
<pitti> d'accord
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, here's the merge request
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/massconversion/+merge/147982
<Mawaheb> hello everyone
<Mawaheb> i need some advice
<balloons> Mawaheb, sure
<Mawaheb> Hello balloons
<Mawaheb> i want you to correct me if i am wrong
<Mawaheb> as i understod from the wiki and from the casts
<Mawaheb> that the testing goes through this steps
<Mawaheb> 1-regestring,
<Mawaheb> 2-installing testdrive and VM
<Mawaheb> 3-running TD to download the iso
<Mawaheb> 4-Running the iso and applying the testcase on it
<Mawaheb> 5-reporting bug or pass
<Mawaheb> is that correct ?
<balloons> Mawaheb, yes, if you want to use testdrive to help test the image, that's the right steps to take
<Mawaheb> that's nice :) , i am doing this as first step to dive in, and get used to the new stuff, and i will go further step by step after finishing and getting used to this :)
<balloons> Mawaheb, yes, excellent idea :-)
<balloons> let us know if you get stuck anywhere :-)
<Mawaheb> sure balloons, now the iso sync is going on TestDrive and i will do all after ... let me thank you again for your efforts in helping :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ping
<SergioMeneses> balloons, all testcases are ok https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/massconversion/+merge/147982 they are with the correct new format
<balloons> SergioMeneses, have you ever done a review?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, thank you for checking ;-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, a Lp review?
<balloons> basically you can add your approval to the merge
<balloons> yes
<balloons> if you haven't, great time to learn
<SergioMeneses> balloons, show me, I was adding a comment
<balloons> since I wrote the code, and it's such a massive change, I have someone else review it.. and merge t
<balloons> You can hit claim review, and then approve or otherwise comment on it
<balloons> since this is so big I'll probably get one other person to review as well.. then they will issue the merge and commit to trunk
<balloons> I think this will direct link you: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/massconversion/+merge/147982/+review?claim=ubuntu-testcase&review_type=
<SergioMeneses> balloons, kk check it
<SergioMeneses> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/massconversion/+merge/147982
<balloons> nicely done!
<balloons> now in this case, I'm going to ask for one more person to check it
<balloons> but normally once reviewed you could then do the merge command
<balloons> bzr merge lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/massconversion
<balloons> make sure you have an up to date copy of the trunk first
<balloons> then issue the merge
<balloons> then push it to trunk and it's in ;-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :)
<balloons> you would then set the status to merged
<balloons> and we'd be all set
<balloons> make sense?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, yes
<SergioMeneses> balloons, btw you can edit the status from launchpad as well
<SergioMeneses> ok guys I have to go, see you later
<Mawaheb> Hello all, after Sychronizing the image in TestDrive, i want to follow the test case prosedure, for example it says that i should start a live session, so now at this point, should i do that in the VM ? or to burn the iso and do it on my Physical laptop
<Mawaheb> anyone?
<chilicuil> Mawaheb: you can do it both ways, if you're going to test hardware testcases it would be better to do it in real hardware, if you're going to do test installation and software testcases both works ok
<Mawaheb> ok , thanks
<Mawaheb> one last question
<Mawaheb> is there any way to make sure that the test case am reading online is exactly for the image that i did sync on TestDrive ?
<Mawaheb> other than name for the image in TestDrive
<chilicuil> Mawaheb: no, but I don't think that's a issue, testdrive download the last ubuntu development version and the testcases are intented to be used on that too
<Mawaheb> ok, sounds nice, thanks
<chilicuil> you'll be safe as far as you sync the image before start testing
<balloons> yes, if you sync before you test, you can be assured to have the latest iso
<balloons> afternoon letozaf_ Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<balloons> I'm feeling new zealandy.. rofl
 * balloons is listening to LOTR soundtrack
<balloons> so, more seriously, how's the week been treating you? your back at school now yes?
<letozaf_> hi balloons
<Noskcaj> balloons, yeah, back at school. had air force cadets last night and got free clothes from it
<Noskcaj> i'm listening to the candence week podcast. so much um, ahh...
<balloons> Noskcaj, :-p it was live
<balloons> nothing like talking to yourself for an hour.. I hope it's not TOO bad
<Noskcaj> true, also, 1080p makes things better. it's fairly good though
<ssbob> balloons, you host a podcast?
<Noskcaj> why didn't you use testdrive?
<balloons> ssbob, no, he's talking about the livestream you were around for
<ssbob> ah ok
<balloons> Noskcaj, I wanted to show off other was to do it
<balloons> and testdrive is broken on 4.2 remember?
<Noskcaj> balloons, oh yeah.
<balloons> so literally, that was me going through the testcases.. exactly as I would do it
<Noskcaj> and unit193 fixed it
<Noskcaj> ok, lol
<ssbob> balloons, speaking of test cases. For week 6 there are 3 listed (alsa, empathy, and nautilus) ... is there more?
<balloons> ssbob, for the cadence week package tests, no
<balloons> we have the slew of image tests for the daily images
<balloons> and like icing on the cake, this week also happens to be a release week for 12.04.2
<ssbob> yeah I gotta install vbox on my ubuntu vm first
<ssbob> ubutu inception if you will
<balloons> we typically go after 2 or 3 things each cadence week
<ssbob> yeah I was moving to the image testing next
<balloons> ahh.. yes, in addition, because of the 12.04.2 release Sergio put out a milestone to do hardware testing on it
<balloons> that was the mail from this morning
<balloons> so that's yet another opportunity :-)
<balloons> as I mentioned, great week to pick stuff up, plenty to choose from :-p
<ssbob> indeed
<balloons> hello chilicuil
<chilicuil> hi, good morning balloons
<phillw> ssbob: you may find it easier to install virt-manager.. VBox is somewhat in a state of flux on 12.10
<ssbob> good call, I will check it out
<ssbob> or just run them in vmware workstation on my work machine. 13.04 worked out of the box
<balloons> there's actually a test for vmware easy install
<ssbob> for raring or precise?
<balloons> in the images
<balloons> the desktop images.. you'll see it
<phillw> ssbob: for both, a fix needed for libguest has been applied to quantal.
<phillw> I do not think it has been applied to precise, I did not request that on the SRU
<ssbob> yeah I see it thanks
<balloons> ssbob, for example; http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/37463/testcases/1304/results
<ssbob> that is the one I am on, filling out the result now :)
<phillw> ssbob: libguest is not needed for virt-manager, it just adds extra functionality for pulling data from a crashed VM
<ssbob> balloons, you think there is a problem using vmware workstation rather than vmware player (as the test case indicates)?
<ssbob> I think they are the same under the hood, workstation just adds features and costs $$
<balloons> yes, I don't see an issue
<balloons> but I've not used vmware stuff in some time
<balloons> I would assume it would be the same for workstation
<ssbob> I did indicate what product I used in the results, in case it matters to someone.
<balloons> it worked tho eh?
<ssbob> flawlessly
<balloons> we could update the testcase assuming t works in both
<balloons> cool.. perhaps there is a contribution in your future :-)
<ssbob> even autosized the resolution automagically
<ssbob> balloons, you know anything about the memory test tests? The amber screen it indicates, is that while booting from the iso or will that also work on a full install?
<balloons> the memtests are an option on the iso boot
<ssbob> roger that, thanks
<balloons> give'm a whirl :-)
<ssbob> oh I am whirling ;)
<ssbob> balloons, I have to say there is something very satisfying about running through test cases. Maybe a little competitive?
<balloons> hmm..  I agree.. it's a bit of a high if you find a bug that is non-trivial and the more serious the better, haha
<balloons> but it's also quite satisfying to not break things.. makes you feel really good about the software
<ssbob> I much prefer to see a test case pass with flying colors, bugs suck.
<balloons> yes.. and there's more work if you find bugs!
<balloons> for everyone
<balloons> I like trying to break things and finding those exceptions are handled properly
<balloons> it is a nice feeling
<ssbob> in my software engineering classes, QA was not a fun part. But like this, I am actually enjoying it. Never thought I would say that.
<balloons> did we lose Letzoaf? ahh indeed
<ssbob> yeah bout 20 minutes ago
<balloons> I was going to verify her ARM testing stuff
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-13
<chilicui1> balloons: hi, I'm planning to review the netboot testcases, I've seen there is something done in http://pad.ubuntu.com/wfjvrAzFq2 and 3 Netboot testcases in the bzr repository, I'd like to work in i386 and amd64 archs, should I create new testcases for them?
<phillw> chilicui1: you are welcome to chose what you work on :)
<smartboyhw> Morning balloons
<chilicui1> phillw: I want to work on those testcases, I just not sure about the numbers.., most of the testcases have a number as name.., XXX_Testcase, I'm also not sure if both archs should be done in the same testcase
<smartboyhw> chilicui1, the numbers are their identification in the QA Tracler
<smartboyhw> *Tracker
<phillw> omg smartboyhw is back on, that means I should be heading to bed, except I'm talking to a guys from australia who now lives in florida... I really love UTC... It's the only time zone I can hold on to (by my finger-tips).
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<smartboyhw> phillw, BTW you reviewed balloons' BIG BRANCH?
<phillw> chilicui1: I've got a session booked after smartboyhw's classroom session
<phillw> smartboyhw: oh, yes, and he has had the complaint of sending a massive amount of stuff via email to people who are not trained in the system.
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<phillw> I'm now the official guinea pig... If I can follow the instructions, the suppoistion is that any idiot cane :)
<phillw> *supposition*
<smartboyhw> phillw, !?
<phillw> I've done all of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad just need to see if the answer was correct.
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK
<phillw> smartboyhw: I get used as guinea pig by various teams, not just ubuntu areas.
<smartboyhw> phillw, !?
<phillw> smartboyhw: I am a fierce volunteer for F/OSS teams, a lot of them you do yet know. They use me as a 'lab -rat' / 'guinea pig' to test their systems with. I get banned / kicked / made admin / fully registered to new area / etc. etc.
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<phillw> Hey, I now have a Yahoo! account, I've no idea how to register for one, one of the guys needed to see if the API worked.... It did :)
<phillw> smartboyhw: have you got all your notes ready for your classroom session ready?
<smartboyhw> phillw, writing:P
<SergioMeneses> good evening
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, phillw \o
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, thanks for your help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1119000
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1119000 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Manual Testcases are in the old testcase format" [High,In progress]
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, my pleasure:P
<SergioMeneses> btw smartboyhw your sessions is tomorrow, right?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, today (11 hours later)
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<smartboyhw> phillw: Thank you now I can't even reboot
<smartboyhw> When I reboot Ubuntu descended into snowflakes
<smartboyhw> Need to reinstall:(
<pitti> Good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, pitti!
<phillw> Noskcaj: good news for your bug 1098080 :D I will keep my fingers crossed
<ubot5> bug 1098080 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive gets stuck on "configuring Virtual Machine" if Virtualbox 4.2 is installed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098080
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> pitti, JHBuild 7 failures/160 packages. That's great to see so much progress  \o/
<pitti> jibel: oh, 7?
<pitti> *phew*, still 6
<pitti> jibel: I'm desperately trying to force it to rebuild colord and gst-plugins-bad, but it seems no amount of hacking packagedb.xml and .modules gets me there
<pitti> I'll investigate this further in a bit, we need a reliable way to just rebuild a module
<jibel> pitti, in that case, remove the checkout
<jibel> directory
<pitti> jibel: ah, trying
<vibhav> Okay, I had a look at the tests and they pass
 * vibhav cheers
<vibhav> pitti: Any idea how opencv tests can be performed?
<vibhav> pitti: There is this routine in opencv which creates a window and later destroys it. Is that enough?
<pitti> vibhav: opencv doesn't have upstream tests?
<vibhav> pitti: Yes they do
<vibhav> We just need to check if it is correctly installed
<pitti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/125064892/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.opencv_2.4.2%2Bdfsg-0exp2ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<pitti> I don't see them run there?
<pitti> -DBUILD_TESTS=OFF
<pitti> --   Tests and samples:
<vibhav> oh
<pitti> --     Tests:                       NO
<pitti> I think as a first step these should be enabled and run during build
<pitti> and failed tests fail the build
<vibhav> pitti: So I will enable tests and add a simple test, right?
<pitti> vibhav: then for autopkgtest a simple compile/link run similar to the other ones is sufficient
<pitti> i. e. the detailled functionality during package build, packaging and "works at all" in autopkgtest
<vibhav> Indeed
<vibhav> Okay, create a window destroy it.
<vibhav> pitti: So, we need xvfb, right?
<pitti> vibhav: maybe, I have no idea what opencv does
<pitti> it's not a particularly relevant library for ubuntu
<jibel> vibhav, pitti upstream testsuite of opencv doesn't seem to run at build time
<pitti> yes, that's what I meant -- it ought to
<vibhav> opencv: Computer Vision
<pitti> jibel: hm, rm -rf'ing the tree also didn't help on rabisu -- it gets re-checked out, but as the topmost commit id again matches, it doesn't build it
<pitti> damn you, jhbuild
<pitti> in my local jhbuild I can just modify the packagedb.xml, and it gets rebuilt
<jibel> pitti, ok looking
<pitti> jibel: no worries, I'll continue to poke this
<pitti> just progress report
<jibel> well, I'd like to understand why it doesn't rebuilt
<pitti> gnome/packages/_jhbuild/packagedb.xml and ~/jhbuild-data/jhbuild.modules changed again
<pitti> for colord; once that works, I'll do the same with gst-bad
<vibhav> pitti: opencv basically deals with computer vision, image recognization, etc
<vibhav> I was reading a book on the opencv API a few days ago
<jibel> pitti, I changed the build policy from updated-deps to all, that should help. I'm pretty sure there was a -f option to build but lost it in a battle.
<pitti> jibel: ah, because you already figure out the changed modules during jhbuild update?
<pitti> jibel: merci!
 * vibhav is still fetching opencv sources
<vibhav> pitti: The sources are ~2 GB. Since my internet is too slow for that, I cant create autopkgtests. Sorry :(
<pitti> vibhav: no worries; as I said, not really an important package for ubuntu itself anyway
 * vibhav hunts for libraries
<vibhav> pitti: I was having a look at libepub. The problem here is, we need an .epub file to test it. Is that possible?
<pitti> vibhav: you could create a simple one with e. g. calibre and add it to debian/tests/
<pitti> vibhav: there's none in the upstream source? if it has a test suite, there ought to be one (but I guess it doesn't have tests)
 * vibhav is taking a look
<vibhav> pitti: Doesnt seem so
<vibhav> pitti: Works. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1643393/
<jibel> pitti, colord built but make check failed with a linker errro http://paste.ubuntu.com/1643403/
<pitti> jibel: oh, I don't see it on jenkins yet
<pitti> jibel: right, that's what I saw yesterday; I'll get that fixed with Richard
<jibel> hm, another mystery ... too many to my taste
<pitti> jibel: ?
<jibel> pitti, jenkins doesn't notice all the bew builds
<jibel> new
<pitti> jibel: colord is there now
<jibel> pitti, right because I clicked on the button to fetch the results, but it should have done that without my help
<vibhav> https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/ebook-tools/add-autopkgtest/+merge/148140 \o/
<vibhav> pitti: I have checked these locally, could you sponsor?
<pitti> vibhav: running through VM test now
<jibel> ok, found the problem I've eat a revision
<jibel> pitti, jenkins checks the revno of the module from module.revno files and dertermine if it's a new build or not
<pitti> jibel: there, I just became a colord committer :) I'll fix that this afternoon
<pitti> jibel: oh, that is jenkins? I though that was your scripts
<jibel> pitti, but if you restart the same module i.e a dependency changed, jenkins didn't notice
<pitti> jibel: those in /var/log/jhbuild/ ?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> seems there are 4 places where the last commit ID is stored
<jibel> pitti, so I added a timestamp so now the result file contains the commitid + timestamp
<pitti> packagedb.xml, jhbuild.modules, /var/log/.../.status, and /var/log/.../revno
<vibhav> From what I can see cd_mat33_set_indentify is defined in cd-math.h
<pitti> libepub_test: libepub_test.c:9: main: Assertion `e != ((void *)0)' failed.
<pitti> vibhav: ^
<vibhav> Including that should fix the problem (probably)
<jibel> pitti, state and revno are redundant IMO
<jibel> and modules and packagedb.xml too
<jibel> I'll see to drop the modules file
<vibhav> pitti: That is rather strange, could you check it locally?
<pitti> vibhav: ooh - tests are run from the source root, not from debian/tests/
<pitti> vibhav: try epub_open("debian/tests/sample.epub", 0); ?
<pitti> vibhav: and run debian/tests/build, not cd debian/tests && ./build
<pitti> vibhav: also, please add a comment how you generated sample.epub, so that other people can modify it
<vibhav> Sure
<vibhav> pitti: Pushed changes. Could you have a look?
<pitti> vibhav: waiting for branch to update
<pitti> vibhav: "The epub used here is a basic recast of T.S. Eliot's "The Waste Land"" --> ooh, do I smell a copyright issue there?
<pitti> vibhav: perhaps you could just do echo hello > hello.txt, and use ebook-convert from calibre to turn that into an .epub?
<vibhav> sure
<vibhav> I need to go, wil do that ASAP.
<vibhav> will
<vibhav> pitti: btw, I took this from http://code.google.com/p/epub-samples/ So it is legit
<pitti> vibhav: ah, ok; please add that to a comment
<pitti> running test again
<vibhav> Pushed
<pitti> meh, still a failure -- odd
<vibhav> pitti: Should I place the epub in the root (Though that is a bit ugly)
<pitti> vibhav: no, that should be fine; no idea why it's failing, it doesn't print an error message or so; I'll strac eit
<vibhav> strac eit?
<pitti> strace it, sorry
<vibhav> ah
<vibhav> pitti: I need to leave. Will have a look later
<pitti> vibhav: ooh
<pitti> vibhav: how can that possibly work for you? it does cd $WORKDIR
<pitti> vibhav: ok, got it
<pitti> vibhav: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/ebook-tools/raring/revision/8 (for forwarding to Debian)
<pitti> vibhav: did you see that you sent the wrong patch to libxcb debian bug?
<smartboyhw> phillw, balloons WAKE UP:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'm alive :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, great. I'm not. I had to reinstall Ubuntu and lost all my session notes. Don't worry though, I can memorize it:P
<smartboyhw> I'm ready
<phillw> smartboyhw: why you no have a seperate /home partition?
<smartboyhw> phillw, thank you: NO
<smartboyhw> Because I don't want to spend time doing that
<phillw> you really should make the time, it means you can re-install without losing stuff :/
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK I will find ways to do it:)
<smartboyhw> Now though: Let's wait for the session to start
<smartboyhw> phillw, when do you think will balloons wake up?:P
<phillw> he'll be along, don't worry.
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, I will tell the classroom guys to voice you and balloons if I said anything wrong (for safety reasons)
<phillw> smartboyhw: already done it, we're listed as helpers :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, good
<smartboyhw> Anyone we can think of that can be listed as helpers too?
<phillw> we can voice people as / when needed. Josee is your classroom helper for the session.
<smartboyhw> phillw, I know:)
<smartboyhw> phillw, since Lubuntu is not going to have any LTS or Alpha 2 testing, do help out testing other flavors
<phillw> we are in the midst of cadence testing and bug hunting :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, do that on Friday:P
<phillw> and I'm learning the lp stuff for manual testing writing / editing to pass onto the PPC guys so we can have meaningful (correct) tests written for PPC :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, ah good
<balloons2> don't forget there's a session going on in #ubuntu-classroom right now ;-)
<smartboyhw> My session about ISO tests:)
<smartboyhw> balloons2, BTW I will be at 14:00-15:00 UTC tmr to also help you answering the questions
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> Hopefully phillw is too
<balloons2> ahh.. cool
<SergioMeneses> morning guys!
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'll be here!
<balloons> so, who wants to do the big merge then?
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/massconversion/+merge/147982
<balloons> SergioMeneses, or smartboyhw ?
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: I think only testcase admins can :)
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, yes that's correct
<balloons> since they were kind enough to review, be cool if one of them merged
<balloons> but even I can technically do it :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I will
<balloons> talked myself into it
<balloons> lol
<balloons> it's done
<balloons> thx for looking it over
<balloons> now to sync it all back to the tracker
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<SergioMeneses> Im back
<SergioMeneses> sorry balloons I can read your message
<SergioMeneses> *cant
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ignore it anyway:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, :O
<cprofitt> good morning all
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, morning!
<cprofitt> how is your day going SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> it is fine :)
<SergioMeneses> I have to send UF email to ubuntu-testing mailing list
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, 1. it is ubuntu-quality
<smartboyhw> 2. what is it about?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, you're right
<smartboyhw> cprofitt, is it possible to join in the effort of Ubuntu Friendly without participating in meetings? It doesn't fit my time
<cprofitt> smartboyhw: yes it is possible
<cprofitt> we are rotating meeting times though
<smartboyhw> cprofitt, and both doesn't fit
<cprofitt> to give GMT-5 folks and GMT folks good times
<cprofitt> I would think you could still participate - just make comments on the meeting minutes via the mailing list
<smartboyhw> K
<SergioMeneses> email sent cprofitt smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, k
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, UFT is great
<smartboyhw> better than UF
<SergioMeneses> I think if we have several choices is better
<roadmr> SergioMeneses: I like UFT
<roadmr> SergioMeneses: the icons are more ubuntuish, less "taken from stock icons website" :P
<SergioMeneses> roadmr, :)
<fully_human> Could someone please confirm a bug for me please? With Ubuntu 12.10 on a 64-bit machine, download the latest built of autopilot and run "autopilot vis -v".
<SergioMeneses> fully_human, let me check
<fully_human> SergioMeneses: Thank you. :-)
<SergioMeneses> fully_human, are you using the daily iso?
<fully_human> You mean the daily ISO of Ubuntu? No.
<SergioMeneses> lol you're using 12.10 xD
<SergioMeneses> fully_human, what is the bug?
<fully_human> !bug 1122446
<ubot5> bug 1122446 in Autopilot "VIS XML Tree Loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122446
<fully_human> I'm trying to fix it myself. :)
<balloons> fully_human, ohh.. I think thomi  was saying he was on that?>
<balloons> ping alesage
<balloons> ohh.. he's not in the channel
<fully_human> Darn...
<balloons> fully_human, that said, your running from the ppa yes?
<balloons> let me see if it still affects me in raring
<fully_human> balloons: Yes. I've combined my ppa and thomi's ppa.
<fully_human> I also have thomi's ppa.
<balloons> fully_human, it does work for me on raring atm
<fully_human> Hm...okay, I'll try it in Raring. I suppose I shouldn't worry if it doesn't work in Quantal?
<balloons> well, it's still an issue obviously :-)
<balloons> but i'm glad it's working on raring
<SergioMeneses> maybe you can comment about it works on raring
<balloons> SergioMeneses, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1121659
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1121659 in Autopilot "Autopilot vis floods DBus interface" [High,Fix committed]
 * SergioMeneses is installing autopilot on 12.10
<balloons> in general, it's been best to be on raring for autopilot stuff.. folks like dkessel and others just use a vm of raring
<balloons> if needed
<SergioMeneses> perfect
<ssbob> so is autopilot installed by default on raring (daily)? I tried to do an autopilot test but could not find the binary for it.
<balloons> the tests (for unity, heh) are installed by default
<balloons> I don't believe ap is installed
<ssbob> ok so an apt-get is needed, got it.
<balloons> yea.. apt-get install python-autopilot
<balloons> don't need a ppa for raring anymore actually.. as thomi and crew have everythng dropping in raring on a regular basis
<balloons> I've still got it installed, but ;-) Things are still moving along nicely
<fully_human> balloons: Yeah, I was wondering if bugg 1121659 was related.
<fully_human> *bug
<balloons> well, that was all I experienced
 * vibhav wonders if a autopkgtest for autopkgtest is possible
<balloons> vibhav, :-)
<balloons> we need tests for the testing tools!
<balloons> pitti,^^  are there such things for autopkg?
<vibhav> It should be possible.
<fully_human> The only thing we need is for apport to have a bug in it. :-)
<vibhav> I heard you like autopkgtest, so we created an autopkgtest for autopkgtest so you can test while you test
<fully_human> vibhav: Ha ha ha ha.
<balloons> there he is
<balloons> alesage, fully_human fire away.. fully_human found another issue with autopilot vis on quantal
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122446
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1122446 in Autopilot "VIS XML Tree Loop" [Undecided,New]
<alesage> hi, sorry flaky internets balloons :/
 * alesage clicks
<vibhav> fully_human: :)
<alesage> balloons, fwiw not able to reproduce that autopilot vis bug here, log looks interesting though
 * SergioMeneses is back
<balloons> ahh.. really odd
<balloons> fully_human, what version of autopilot you running?
<ssbob> Question: when running through the "Post-Installation Tests in Ubuntu Desktop amd64 for Raring Daily" one of the tests is to check the clock/timezone and compare it to what I set it to during install. They differ, however I am unsure what package the time/clock settings are under, to properly file a bug. Any thoughts/
<balloons> ssbob, ohh they differ
<balloons> nice!
<ssbob> yeah I set it to Dallas, TX (Central) and when I open it up after install, I see Los Angeles (Pacific) ... slightly different :)
<balloons> well, ssbob I sure xnox will love us for it.. but I think I might start with ubiquity on this one
<ssbob> that was my first guess, but wanted to hit up the experts first.
<xnox> ssbob: is it the same timezone or different? (e.g. is the time in Dallas same as in LA?)
<ssbob> I figure because Dallas, TX is not a pre-defined element in the list like Chicago, Los Angeles, etc.
<ssbob> nope, Dallas is Central, LA is Pacific
<ssbob> 2 hours difference
<ssbob> I can get GMT offsets if that helps
<balloons> xnox, yes.. the 2 hour difference really confuses things
<xnox> ssbob: please file the bug with seveirity high
<ssbob> understood
<xnox> ssbob: if you can using $ ubuntu-bug ubiquity from the installed machine
<balloons> ^^ yes
<ssbob> do you want me to send in the report, and also file a bug?
<balloons> yes, file the bug report
<balloons> then submit a result and reference the bug
<ssbob> ok
<ssbob> bug 1124432 posted, I do not see where I can change the severity anywhere though.
<ubot5> bug 1124432 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "timezone selection during install, not set properly post-install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124432
<TheLordOfTime> bugcontrol can
<TheLordOfTime> xnox, you said this is severity: high?
 * TheLordOfTime is at the bug
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: yes high.
<thomi> Hi - I'm trying to fix bug #1122446, but I can't reproduce it. I wonder if anyone in here can?
<ubot5> bug 1122446 in Autopilot "VIS XML Tree Loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122446
<balloons> thomi, alesage couldn't etheir
<balloons> fully_human was having the issue
<balloons> best to leave him a bug comment on it I think
<TheLordOfTime> xnox, ssbob: Bug 1124432, Severity/Importance = High
<TheLordOfTime> done
<ubot5> bug 1124432 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "timezone selection during install, not set properly post-install" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124432
<thomi> balloons: do you know what timezone he's in?
<thomi> balloons: I have a branch that has extra logging added, I was hoping I could get him to run it
<balloons> europe somewhere  I think
<thomi> balloons: oh :)
<thomi> ok
<balloons> not positive
<thomi> will comment on the bug then :)
<balloons> :-)
<thomi> thanks for your help
<balloons> ty!
<thomi> balloons: BTW, not sure if you guys realised, but the AP docs online (http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/) have been updated, so the API section now shows correctly
<balloons> yes
<thomi> cool
<balloons> been that way for a bit..  I noticed right away :-)
 * thomi goes back to work
<thomi> I just noticed :)
<thomi> we're trying to get it so the docs update automatically on every release
<balloons> that would be sweet
<balloons> hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> hello balloons
<Letozaf_> howzit ?
<balloons> good
<balloons> ok, so I'm going to try something
<Letozaf_> balloons, what ?
<balloons> gonna sync back the updates from the manual tests project to the tracker
 * balloons crosses fingers
 * Letozaf_ crosses fingers too
<Letozaf_> :D
 * TheLordOfTime yawns randomly
<balloons> looks good
<Letozaf_> balloons, where .. what..
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, so, i did some digging into why the one LiveUSB failed to update/install that first time, and I uncovered something I didn't expect to see: in the process of attempting to update, the system used up all the LiveUSB's disk space for the downloads of updated software
<TheLordOfTime> which caused the fail/error
<balloons> ohh nice~
<balloons> Letozaf_,
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> eg, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/256/builds/37167/testcases/1415/results
<balloons> looks different eh?
<ssbob> I see what you did there balloons, looks good.
<balloons> and the nautilus case got updated
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes looks good
<balloons> anyways.. syncing the rest now
<balloons> k, this is the rest of them.. should close 3 bugs
<Letozaf_> balloons, is there something to sync for laptop testing?
<balloons> Letozaf_, no, we redid those with SergioMenses originally in the right format
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh right! forgot it :P
<balloons> sweet.. everything looks great
<balloons> this is lovely
<Letozaf_> balloons, you sound happy :-D
<balloons> yes.. having everything in lp and easy to contribute to is great
<balloons> and the full circle has happened since the sync works both ways really nicely
<Letozaf_> balloons, great job!
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm carrying out laptop test now, but the in the testcases you have Banshee music player instead of Rythmbox, is that ok ?
<balloons> ohh?
<balloons> which one?
 * balloons notes he makes people fix mistakes they see in tests now
<balloons> :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, you there ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was testing on the laptop tracker and
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1476/info
<Letozaf_> balloons, this testcase talks about Banshee
<Letozaf_> balloons, isn't the default music player Rythmbox ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, would you like to submit a fix?
<balloons> :-0
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<balloons> phillw, can you please add a link for the logs from section 3 here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<balloons> Letozaf_, I can fix, but I think it would be good for you to do a quick fix for it
<balloons> you know how?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I suppose you use lp now, so I have to use bzr right?
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, just like autopilot tests
<balloons> yes
<balloons> exactly
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/
<balloons>  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine
<balloons> awesome.. I'll even review and push it in for you
<balloons> thanks Letozaf_ !
<Letozaf_> balloons, you're welcome ! :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I proposed a merge
<Noskcaj> next time smartboyhw is on can someone tell him testdrive isn't a VM.
<Noskcaj> is ubuntu meant to go straight to a live session?
<Noskcaj> it seems there was an ubiquity crash, similar to what lubuntu had around alpha 1 time
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, hey
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, jeje ok
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, \o
<Noskcaj> hey SergioMeneses
<Noskcaj> bug 1124523
<ubot5> bug 1124523 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity goes straight to a live session, ubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124523
<Noskcaj> is the above bug a copy of bug 1123798
<ubot5> bug 1123798 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123798
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, this happened to you testing on a VM ?
<Noskcaj> in Vbox4.2
<Noskcaj> via testdrive
<Noskcaj> as well as a colord-sane bug that went private immediately
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, maybe I can try on my laptop, just to see if it happens also on real hardware
<Noskcaj> thanks, and if possible, confirm it happens in i686, if you can't i will later.
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, it happened to you on amd64 right ?
<SergioMeneses> I had the same problem Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, yep.
<balloons> yes, why wouldn't it boot to the live session?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think Noskcaj_School means that the installer instead of asking "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu" goes directly to the live session
<balloons> OHHH
<balloons> Noskcaj_School, be as descriptive as possibly buddy..
<balloons> Letozaf_, merged your stuff
<balloons> pushing it now
<balloons> ta-da! http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/257/builds/37412/testcases/1476/results
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, magic!
<SergioMeneses> I cant get it, balloons what did you merge?
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> results?
<balloons> pushed a minor update
<balloons> it still said banshee, not rythmnbox
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, jeje :D
<SergioMeneses> balloons, no
<SergioMeneses> "Verify that the files it contains are displayed within Rythmbox"
<SergioMeneses> I dont see banshee there
<Letozaf_> balloons, you made me sweat, thought I wrote Rythmbox wrong
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, really? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mars
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Letozaf_> balloons, I went to check
<balloons> ubuntu-mars
<balloons> <3
<Letozaf_> balloons, but is it a sort of joke ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the ubuntu-mars thing
<SergioMeneses> Im working on loco-council things and I saw "ubuntu-mars wants to join"
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, but what is ubuntu-mars ?
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mars
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, ok a joke!
<balloons> bah.. screencasting is hating on me
<SergioMeneses> balloons, why?
<balloons> lol, it's not working
<balloons> not picking up my mic
<Letozaf_> balloons, you could try a mic from mars lol
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I had the same issue when I recorded my autopilot video
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_,  hehehehe
<Letozaf_> SergioMeneses, ok I will be serious now!
<Letozaf_> :D
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj_School, the i386 ISO is taking long to zsync...
<balloons> yea
<balloons> I use kazam, but it's acting weird
<balloons> :-(
<SergioMeneses> balloons, no no
<SergioMeneses> use record my desktop, it is better (imho)
<balloons> not so much for me
<balloons> so found a bug, I'll file it
<balloons> but I made it work
<balloons> no spamming my name now, else you'll end up in the broadcast! :-p
<SergioMeneses> ok ubuntu-mars people sorry but your team is not a loco team :S
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wanted to help Noskcaj_School with his bug, but it's getting late for me do you think I should write him a mail that I could help him tomorrow night ?
<balloons> NO!!!
<balloons> llol
<balloons> the popup :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, he won't be around till your tomorrow
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> best to not stay up late waitng
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine!
<Letozaf_> 'night guys, going to bed see you tomorrow!
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, good night
<phillw> balloons: the classroom guys added the logs, they used a different system to you in so far as they put the link as the title of the classroom instead of 'logs here'. I do think it looks better and suggest we do the others in the same style. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_3
<balloons> phillw, if there's a nice archive somewhere sure
<balloons> but I'd like to share the logs with everyone again
<phillw> click on the 'zsync' in classroom title, and you will get the logs :)
<phillw> we just need to add a line at the top letting people know that they just need to click on  the session of their choice to get the logs :)
<balloons> phillw, edit away my friend
<phillw> balloons: I presume our human classbot ;) did the edit for the logs, he asked me for the links on -backstage. I do think it looks & works well :)
<phillw> I'll also edit it to state that the VBox session will be run once a couple of outstanding gremlins are resolved.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, awesome! can we get the others logs?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: they are listed at the top of the top of the session areas, I'll be editing the wiki page to use the system that Josee used for section 3.
<phillw> -of the top !
<SergioMeneses> phillw, :o perfect! I'll check it as soon as possible
 * SergioMeneses is studying =/
<phillw> balloons: all done, the -backstage crew told me how to split the logs :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-14
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I've finished editing the link with all the logs on :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, great! I think you should send an email sharing the good news
 * SergioMeneses is working with oracle :S
<phillw> I just need to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Section3 as there is a bug in the system that is being resolved for test-drive for 13.04 that 'may' get SRU into 12.10. I doubt I will get Virtual Box 4.2 into the repos for 12.10.
<phillw> I do not want to out stay my welcome in -release for getting the repo updated for 13.04 :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jejeje ok
<phillw> reset that area to use VBox 4.1 - safer way :)
<SergioMeneses> sure, it is better
<phillw> just that 4.1 can't access LVM's, which I use.
<SergioMeneses> :O that is a serious problem! I use LVM's very often in my job
<balloons> thomi, so on this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1103751, you've carried it as far as makes sense?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1103751 in Autopilot "Autopilot launch fails for some applications" [Low,Triaged]
<thomi> balloons: for the moment, yes. I think alesage was going to ask some Gtk experts about what we can do to load the Gtk module for apps that don't load them automatically
<balloons> ahh.. well I appreciate it. I haven't been in the ap world yet this week, but going to double back, as I want to do a screencast (the one we never got to do)
 * SergioMeneses instalando CentOS
<balloons> ok, so at this point thomi we'll ping if we encounter an issue with a specific app we need
<thomi> ok, cool
<phillw> SergioMeneses: on my dedi server, 1.8TB out of the 2TB is LVM, on my laptop I have ~ 500GB split over the two disks it has.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I have 500GB on my laptop to play
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: I dont know, Randall had told me that we could get this Loco to  work, so I happily agreed
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, "ubuntu local community teams" is only for countries as you can see here: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+members?active_batch=75&active_memo=75&active_start=75
<SergioMeneses> you can check all active members, they are only countries
<vibhav> Yes, its a Mars DiCo (Distant Community?)
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: Somebody told me to add it to
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: sorry :(
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, it sounds like a joke jajaja
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, but why do you want to add this team?
<vibhav> I think it probabaly is
<SergioMeneses> what did you want with this?
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: Randall Ross told me that  we could energize this team. So we should start wiyh adding it
<vibhav> It was anyways a joke ;)
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, energize it sounds pretty well, but I think it was wrong, maybe you can publish some post in the planet or something like that to invite people to participate
<SergioMeneses> and if I could help you, please let me know
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, how's laptop testing for 12.04.2 going?
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: Thanks, will try that
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, prime is working on that right now
<SergioMeneses> I'm working on all cadence week staffs
<SergioMeneses> ok I have to go out! see you later guys
<smartboyhw> balloons, phillw ping
 * smartboyhw tries to see if they are here
 * balloons yawns
<balloons> smartboyhw, I'm out
<balloons> but you've got 1 min to ping me back before I go :-)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, just to correct something from your session, testdrive isn't a VM
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> balloons: sure, one can have autopkgtests for autopkgtest, this would actually be rather useful :)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, it uses KVM or Virtualbox I know
<Noskcaj> or paralells, but it's just a gui  for Zsync, essentially
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yep. I
<smartboyhw> I don't seriously know how to use parallels:P
<Noskcaj> neither, i think it's just in there for decoration
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, BTW go and help test images?:P
<Noskcaj> i am right now, i've found two new bugs today
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, which image?
<smartboyhw> and which two new bugs?
<Noskcaj> ubuntu i386 manual
<smartboyhw> balloons, PING (still 'ere)?
<smartboyhw> I'm testing Xubuntu alternates
<smartboyhw> Damn I lost balloons
<Noskcaj> bug 1123798 and bug 1124523, i think they are related
<ubot5> bug 1123798 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123798
<ubot5> bug 1124523 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity goes straight to a live session, ubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124523
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, OK
<smartboyhw> PLEASE HELP TO TEST 12.04.2 IMAGES :P
<deegee_1> smartboyhw: hi, can  i do the testing in a KVM?
<smartboyhw> deegee_1, of course!
<smartboyhw> deegee_1, ah you are plustwo
<deegee_1> thank you. will do. :-) yes
<jibel> good morning
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> Bonjour pitti
<pitti> bah, more and more gnome modules fail now
<pitti> jibel: can you remember anything significant that changed yesterday?
<jibel> pitti, I changed the build policy to always rebuild when asked and fix the problem we had with colord not building.
<havryliuk> hello
<pitti> jibel: that sounds fine; I even reverted the no_proxy= setting, but that wasn't it either
<havryliuk> could anyone give a hand with first steps with autopilot?
<pitti> jibel: I rebooted the VM this morning FYI, just in case
<havryliuk> i am getting an error, i think i shouldn't be
<havryliuk> *back in about 3 hrs* ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> bonjour dholbach
<dholbach> salut pitti
 * smartboyhw wonders if he should say hey to dholbach again, considering that he had done so in #ubuntu-community-team
<smartboyhw> LOL
 * dholbach hugs smartboyhw
 * smartboyhw hugs dholbach 
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> WT I became third in testing results of Precise 12.04.2!?
<smartboyhw> Good that I'm hell far from second (psivaa, 91)
<pitti> jibel: ok, I did a git pull in jhbuild yesterday, that probably updated some components, like ibus
<pitti> jibel: and I'm filing bugs for the real regressions
<pitti> jibel: we should probably git pull there every day, or even every run?
<jibel> pitti, I thought doing that once a day. the connection to git is really slow
<Noskcaj> while all you are on 12.04.2, three new bugs have came up in 12.10
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, 12.10!?
<Noskcaj> oops, 13.04. lol smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, looking
<Noskcaj> 12.10 is just steam bugs
<smartboyhw> The biggest problem is Bug 1087409
<ubot5> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Missing feedback/progress dialog while installing drivers" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<Noskcaj> yeah, i agree. i found that one :)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, good that it doesn't affect the release much
<Noskcaj> yeah
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, can you also do the Kubuntu 12.04.2 Alternate i386? ISO?
<Noskcaj> i guess, but probably not till tomorrow, i will try
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, by tomorrow it would be released:P
<Noskcaj> tomorrow in australia?
<Noskcaj> i'm downloading it now, i will try
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yep
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, what time is it for you? (Local time)
<Noskcaj> 7:20 pm, i have to have my PC off at 8
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, the release probably would happen at 2AM (Your australian time)
<Noskcaj> i'm having to download the image from scratch so it might not get down in time :(
<Noskcaj> in that case, i can't
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, OK. I think Kubuntu has many testers
<Noskcaj> any idea if bug 1066225 was fixed for 12.04.2?
<ubot5> bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<Noskcaj> thanks ubot, i have a reward for you :)
<Noskcaj> !botfood
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, NO.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, shame
<Noskcaj> !botsnack
<ubot5> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Noskcaj> that was it.
<smartboyhw> I remembered it still being here when I tested few das ago
<smartboyhw> Not even sure if it is Raring
<Noskcaj> it is
<xnox> the above bug is in kubuntu installer only and it was attempted to fix a few times now.
<smartboyhw> xnox, what do you mean?
<smartboyhw> xnox, of course we know it is in Kubuntu installer only:P
<xnox> it has been flipped to fix released twice now, but it's still not fixed.
<smartboyhw> What? :O
<smartboyhw> jibel, pitti is there a team channel for the UTAH guys?
<smartboyhw> Got someone asking in here
<smartboyhw> #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> yeah, so, I'd like to get some info on how we can use UTAH for upgrade/install tests in Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> would be nice to get this automated :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Yeah!!!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> :)
<havryliuk> hello people!
<havryliuk> i had that trouble running sample helloworld test with autopilot
<havryliuk> could anyone advise?
<smartboyhw> havryliuk, how come?
<smartboyhw> What trouble!?
<havryliuk> ImportError: No module named helloworld
<havryliuk> i know this is something basic but can't figure out
<smartboyhw> havryliuk, which command did you run?
<havryliuk> there is folder named "helloworld" from where i run this
<havryliuk> autopilot list helloworld
<havryliuk> or "run"
<havryliuk> both
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<havryliuk> the reason might be
<havryliuk> autopilot lies in one place and this sample folder autopilot-walkthrough in another
<havryliuk> ?
<pitti> smartboyhw: not that I know of; here is probably okay?
<pitti> jcollado: ^
<smartboyhw> pitti, LOL
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ^
<shadeslayer> pitti: ah, okay, I'm trying to search how I can setup automated testing for Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> could use some pointers :)
<jcollado> shadeslayer: Let me see. I think there's a jenkins job already for ubuntu, so you could use that as a guideline for kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> oh, awesome
<shadeslayer> it'd be awesome to not have to do this manually everytime :P
<shadeslayer> this => upgrade and install testing
<jcollado> shadeslayer: Um, the job isn't really using UTAH, but auto-upgrade-tester.
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> would it be possible to setup a job like that for Kubuntu?
<jcollado> shadeslayer: I'm not familiar with it, but it looks like that you need: https://launchpad.net/auto-upgrade-testing
<shadeslayer> on existing hardware
<shadeslayer> thx
<jcollado> jibel, you registered the project in launchpad, could you add more information for shadeslayer?
<jcollado> shadeslayer: According to the description "Automated testing of release upgrades of Ubuntu and derivatives", so you should be able to use for kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<shadeslayer> README points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/UpgradeTestingSetup
<shadeslayer> so having a look at that
<jibel> shadeslayer, it's fairly easy to setup, the major issue is that it relies on vmbuilder to build the base image which doesn't work really well with quantal
<jibel> the LXC backend is a good alternative
<shadeslayer> hmm
<jibel> shadeslayer, in auto-upgrade-testing/share/profiles/kubuntu there is a default profile for kubuntu
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> I have a fairly powerful precise host
<shadeslayer> would that be fine for setting up auto-upgrade-tester?
<jibel> shadeslayer, depends what powerful means, the main resource you need is IOs
<jibel> with enough memory you could run the upgrade in memory
<shadeslayer> 8 GB of RAM :D
<shadeslayer> quad core machine
<shadeslayer> it's a beast :P
<shadeslayer> I ran ISO builds in ram, untill I automated that stuff :P
<shadeslayer> at which point it was pointless to do in ram builds because I planned on scheduling the builds at a time when I was sleeping ;)
<smartboyhw> phillw, ping
<smartboyhw> balloons, phillw PING
<smartboyhw> Hey cielak
<cjwatson> Hi - Ubuntu DVD testing for 12.04.2 is rather lacking, if anyone has time for that
<ssbob> Question about running VMs off of raring (full install), should I use the vbox installer for 12.10 or is there a better option?
<cielak> hello smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> cielak, hello
<smartboyhw> balloons, phillw PING you said you will be here to help submit test results>>>>>
<ssbob> I think they are hiding from you smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> ssbob, why?
<ssbob> I don't know, just joking about
<balloons> evening smartboyhw
<cprofitt> hey balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons, you said you will be here helping to submit test results and you didn't
<balloons> smartboyhw, indeed, I got my hours crossed.. I just took at look at my calendar :-(
<smartboyhw> balloons, harrumph
<smartboyhw> balloons, I broke my record in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers "Precise 12.04.2"
<balloons> smartboyhw, I'm glad you were about
<balloons> nice!
<smartboyhw> phillw also didn't come:(
<SergioMeneses> morningª
<balloons> that said, did you see the new videos smartboyhw ?
<smartboyhw> balloons, not yet will catch up tmr
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh.. no worries
<balloons> I'll post about them today, but they should help.. I redid the stuff I showed on the livestream in a quick video.. one you can actually see :-)
<ssbob> balloons, I watched them this morning. Clear and understandable.
<balloons> good, glad to hear it
<SergioMeneses> balloons, did you publish new videos?
<balloons> youtube.com/qualitybecomesyou
<SergioMeneses> :O
<balloons> I spent yesterday afternoon sapping my upload bandwidth :-)
<smartboyhw> :O
<SergioMeneses> balloons, great!
<smartboyhw> Good night
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, good night
<balloons> good night
 * balloons just found 2 bugs :-)
<fully_human> So, it's hug day...
<SergioMeneses> balloons, o0 where?
<balloons> fully_human, hello!
<fully_human> Hello, balloons .
<balloons> eog, and the already reported whoopsie crash
 * SergioMeneses is testing the daily-iso
<balloons> fully_human, so no one could reproduce your autopilot bug
<fully_human> Yeah, I read. :-(
<fully_human> That's okay.
<balloons> well, you been able to figure things out or ?
<fully_human> Yeah, I needed to use another branch.
<fully_human> Also I needed to run autopilot in 13.04.
<fully_human> I suppose that's where we REALLY need to test. :)
<balloons> fully_human, indeed ;-)
<cjwatson> tgm4883: (et al) Any news on Mythbuntu 12.04.2 testing?
<tgm4883> cjohnston, I'm going to test them in a bit. superm1 had us test a few days ago, so I'll admit I'm a bit confused as to why I'm testing again
<cjwatson> three letters then tab
<cjwatson> tgm4883: Because we had to respin
<smartboyhw> tgm4883, congrats same three letter tab error
<cjwatson> Mostly X problems
<cjwatson> If you've tested recently, just smoke testing will be fine
<cjwatson> Note I have told the web team that I'm going to release between 20 minutes ago and 40 minutes from now
<cjwatson> So getting a bit itchy :)
<tgm4883> testing amd64 now
<cjwatson> Thanks
<balloons> :-)
<tgm4883> cjwatson, looks good
<cjwatson> Ah good; shall I sign off on it?  I haven't seen superm1 around
<cjwatson> tgm4883: Also, are you planning to make an announcement?
<cjwatson> tgm4883: If so it would be nice to have the URL so I can link it from the main one
<tgm4883> cjwatson, I don't think we usually do announcements for point releases
<tgm4883> let me check
<tgm4883> ah, yea we do
<tgm4883> cjwatson, sec
<tgm4883> cjwatson, http://www.mythbuntu.org/home/news/12042released
<tgm4883> cjwatson, yea you can sign off on it
<cjwatson> tgm4883: Thanks
<SergioMeneses> is only me or someone has the same issue with the daily-iso? http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/share/timezone.png
<balloons> SergioMeneses, oww
<balloons> no, I was going to say something else actually
<balloons> ssbob found a bug where it was setting your tz improperly
<SergioMeneses> I cant pick out my country xD
<SergioMeneses> balloons, is it a new bug?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I believe so
<balloons> his was post-install
<SergioMeneses> balloons, all slides are in this form http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/share/slides.png
<balloons> SergioMeneses, probably something with qemu eh?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I think so
<balloons> does this happen if you boot into a live session, and then select install ubuntu on the desktop?
<SergioMeneses> Im looking for a bug like this
<SergioMeneses> balloons, yes, it does
<balloons> so both booting straight into the installer, and launching the installer from the desktop exhibit the same issue?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I have to check it, give a minute
<balloons> So when a few more folks are around, I'd like to chat about ubuntu global jam with everyone
<SergioMeneses> balloons, perfect! you can organice a meeting in this channel
<balloons> impromptu meeting, heh
<SergioMeneses> balloons, xD
<SergioMeneses> balloons, when? today?
<balloons> yes, it another hour or two when the eu folks arrive
<balloons> if not, then well, it will all go in an email anyway
<balloons> basically as a team I'd like us to drive testing events during the global jam
<balloons> so we need to put together materials to make sure all the loco and other jam teams have what they need to prepare
<SergioMeneses> ok, keep logs because I have to go out soon =/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, well you and I can chat about it now then.
<balloons> So, are you planning on doing anything for ubuntu global jam? got a loco?
<balloons> perhaps you can help promote it among the spanish speaking community, etc
<SergioMeneses> balloons, with my LoCo = ubuntu-co... maybe an hangout
<SergioMeneses> I can write something in Spanish and share ir in the planet and the mailing lists
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I'm working on molding this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing
<ssbob> balloons, I am lurking. I may not respond right away, busy day at work :(
<balloons> essentially, I'd like to give folks who are jamming the option of contributing testcases (manual, autopilot, autopkg) and results (hardware, image, package)
<balloons> so I'll put into place the milestones and tests for all those, and we need to put together a nice summary document on that wiki page that provides help for people running the event, and links for each type of contribution
<balloons> Noskcaj, hello
 * balloons feels like he's going to get to report his spiel a few times today
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sounds pretty well! I think I can put some information about testing on laptops
<balloons> Noskcaj, we're talking about helping loco's and other jammers during the ubuntu global jam be able to jam with testing stuff
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> essentially, I'd like to give folks who are jamming the option of contributing testcases (manual, autopilot, autopkg) and results (hardware, image, package). so I'll put into place the milestones and tests for all those, and we need to put together a nice summary document on that wiki page that provides help for people running the event, and links for each type of contribution. The first pieces are in place on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.
<balloons> com/Jams/Testing
<Noskcaj> good idea
<balloons> So, do you have any plans for the jam? Got a loco or heading to a jam party?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, you can add links to your videos too
<Noskcaj> nope
<balloons> Yes, indeed. That page is intended for the host of the session, so we want to make sure they have everything they need to run it.. including links to resources for the attendees
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :O the issue is with qemu, Im using vobx and everything works
<balloons> ahh.. perfect to not it
<balloons> *note it
<cjwatson> SergioMeneses: Yeah, it's a problem with qemu and llvmpipe 3D emulation I think
<cjwatson> But I don't know the details
<cjwatson> We started seeing it when we switched to Unity 3D
<cjwatson> (i.e. rather than using 2D when native 3D wasn't available)
<balloons> right, no more 2d fallback
<SergioMeneses> cjwatson, :o prefect! thanks for your help
<SergioMeneses> cjwatson, is there a bug about qemu issue?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, you can share my autopilot video in your channel
<balloons> SergioMeneses, awesome, I'll do that
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I'm going to do some videos about testcases for the bugjam :)
<balloons> excellent
<SergioMeneses> ok I have to go, I'll test alsa, empathy and nautilus at night
<balloons> SergioMeneses, excellent.. thanks so much for your help. Enjoy your evening
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Noskcaj cjwatson take care!
<ssbob> hey balloons, question on vbox. Does the 12.10 version of vbox work on on 13.04?
<ssbob> meaning can I run 13.04 as host and have vbox properly work?
<balloons> ssbob, older version still work sure
<ssbob> cool
<balloons> ssbob, you confused me a bit.. but I run raring.. and vbox 4.2
<ssbob> I know someone mentioned something else the other day, but I don't recall what it was. That and vbox is really easy.
<ssbob> k thanks balloons
<balloons> ssbob, yes testdrive has a bug with launching vbox virtual machines automagically on vbox 4.2
<balloons> however it's been fixed and is being rolled out :-)
<ssbob> yeah I watched that in your video
<ssbob> found an old dual core desktop in my closet of forgotten computers ... seems to run raring pretty good with only 4gb of RAM
<balloons> sweet
<balloons> perfect test setup
<Letozaf_> balloons, 12.04.2 is released!
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, couldn't finish my laptop testing :( and 12.04.2 is released :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was too slow this time :P
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, Hello!
<Noskcaj> hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, do you still need bug #1124523 to be confirmed ?
<ubot5> bug 1124523 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity goes straight to a live session, ubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124523
<Noskcaj> if possible, it affects xubuntu as well
<Noskcaj> it does affect i386
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, ok I'm still downloading i386 ISO but I will try the amd64 on my laptop now
<balloons> Letozaf_, so earlier we were chatting about ubuntu global jam
<balloons> do you have any plans for it?
<phillw> twiddles thumbs whilst my lubuntu 12.04 updates the new .2 stuff......
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I read the mail about it... if it was a mail, well I read about it somewhere
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I can see If I can organize something, I have to talk to some friends first
<balloons> I'd like to put together some nice stuff on that page to help people organize events
<Letozaf_> balloons, good idea
<balloons> it fails in with our normal cadence week, so I plan to make it a big deal
<balloons> we'll make cadence week 7 part of global jam
<Letozaf_> balloons, sounds a good idea
 * balloons copy/pastes
<balloons> essentially, I'd like to give folks who are jamming the option of contributing testcases (manual, autopilot, autopkg) and results (hardware, image, package). so I'll put into place the milestones and tests for all those, and we need to put together a nice summary document on that wiki page that provides help for people running the event, and links for each type of contribution.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I could try to do something for autopilot testing, showing how to do it so to get someone involved
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm working on a vid for it, much like the manual vid to go with the wiki page
<balloons> should be up by then.. so with those two things, should be well prepared
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes good!
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, I just sent  a friend of mine a mail, let's see what he says and if he will help me organize something
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent
<phillw> balloons: re: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing#Requirements maybe point to the classroom sessions? (I've also now updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Section3#Classroom_Session_3 in readiness for the postponed VBox session).
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, I have just booted today's Raring Ubuntu Desktop amd64 ISO on my laptop and Ubiquity asks me if I want to "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu"
<balloons> Letozaf_, Noskcaj ^^ yay
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, sorry I will try the i386 ISO in a while
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> phillw, I'm making some edits at the moment, but good idea..
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, that's a suprise.
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, I will try the amd64 ISO on virtualbox now, let's see what happens
<Noskcaj> ok
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, it happened in Virtual box it went strait to live session
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, interesting, could you add that to the bug?
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, yep
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, balloons done, if you want to take a look at what happened to me.
<Letozaf_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1124523
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1124523 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity goes straight to a live session, ubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<balloons> Letozaf_, please confirm the bug then
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> that will put it in front of xnox's eyeballs
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, the i386 ISO boots fine on Virtualbox
<phillw> balloons: have you any further on being able to query the iso tracker for what ISO's have been tested, and for what over a time scale? The last time we chatted, you thought that there was a report available but that we 'mere mortals' :P could not access.
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, strange
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, yes
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, I will try to boot it again, never know
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj, you know what, I booted the i386 ISO on a 64bit VM
<Noskcaj> ok,i have to go to school now, bye
<Letozaf_> Noskcaj_afk, bye
<balloons> phillw, bleh.. remind me of what's up
<phillw> balloons: During a cadence cycle, it is not possible to view which tests have been carried out on which iso. All data is reset each spin, although bug's are still carried over...
<phillw> you mentioned another tab that you can see, but we cannot.
<balloons> phillw, you can't view history
<balloons> is that it?
<phillw> The only filters we have is flavor, tested, partial, untested. But no way to put a date range in.
<phillw> so, yeah, I guess, it is history that is missing. As I cannot view it, I can't say :)
<balloons> phillw, you know what would be best for this
<balloons> is it documented nicely in here yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website
<phillw> can you post a screen shot of what you can access? That link is a page of all bugs....
<phillw> the nearest I can find to issues with filters is bug 1079583
<ubot5> bug 1079583 in Ubuntu QA Website "Filter fails to filter" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079583
<Letozaf_> balloons, about the previous bug
<balloons> phillw, http://imgur.com/OAGbsNp
<balloons> Letozaf_, which bug?
<balloons> phillw, let's get one filed for this
<balloons> clear concise description of what's wrong and needed
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug #1124523
<ubot5> bug 1124523 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity goes straight to a live session, ubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124523
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh yes.. what's up?
<Letozaf_> balloons, well it's quite weired
<Letozaf_> balloons, I booted the VM with the i386 ISO and everything was ok
<balloons> right
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I rebooted it with the amd64 ISO
<Letozaf_> balloons, and it booted correclty :(
<balloons> so just the 386 iso doesn't work properly?
<balloons> are both the amd64 and 386 the same date?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes same date, it's the amd64 that did not work first
<phillw> balloons: I think it would be better to ask stgraber for a short meeting to discuss what is wanted, and him be able to say what is possible. I am familiar with what 'users' want and what 'Devs' can do :)
<balloons> phillw, yes, but let me know what I can do to help you.. I'm confused by what you need / can't see
<balloons> and stgraber will be too.. a good bug would go a long way
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm not sure xnox will be able to reproduce it
<balloons> Letozaf_, do what you can to pinpoint it
<balloons> I think I was able to confirm on the amd64 iso
<balloons> but I haven't tried today
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have to go now, but I will work on it tomorrow
<balloons> great
<Letozaf_> balloons, 'night
<balloons> Letozaf_, night :-)
<phillw> balloons: you have mail, I hope it makes sense!
<balloons> phillw, awesome
<balloons> in a moment, I'll have the global jam page for you to look at
<phillw> good, I'm just zsyncing up my AMD64 ubuntu server image to test out, then grabbing the lubuntu AMD64 alternate. I really hate being on slow b/band speed... I can test lots of things in virt-manager, the weakest link is my living in the countryside with a slowwww speed :(
<balloons> k, have a look
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing
<phillw> balloons: looking good :D
<balloons> one small tweak
<balloons> k, refresh it and see the difference
<balloons> basically I just made sure the content is ordered properly and the ToC works now :-)
<phillw> Ahh, I also just ordered the content :D
<phillw> It held, unless you made the same edit :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing#Testing_Descriptions
<phillw> is it worth putting https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount in as a hyperlink to "Requirements --> Launchpad/Ubuntu SSO account"?
<phillw> I can hear Lyz's instruction of KISS in the back of my head :D
<balloons> yes
<balloons> you care to edit it in?
<balloons> also add the anchor link here: "See the testing descriptions on the second half of this pag"
<balloons> and I like it.. we'll promote it soon
<balloons> done
<phillw> let me re-try, I was getting edit conflicts, even though there was no advertised edit lock on the page....
<balloons> I did some stuff
<balloons> check first
<phillw> balloons: I've put the requirement of LP account and an ISO just once, near the top. It reads okay to me, please check that I've not messed anything else up!
<balloons> phillw, excellent
<phillw> balloons: also, the VBox link is quite old!
<balloons> lol
<phillw> sigh,, as is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<balloons> well
<balloons> update it
<balloons> i mean the link
<phillw> when does need to go out by?
<phillw> I have a method to get and install VBox 4.2 and the extras package, but it will break test-drive :'(
<phillw> bug 1098080
<ubot5> bug 1098080 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive gets stuck on "configuring Virtual Machine" if Virtualbox 4.2 is installed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098080
<phillw> as to why they hard coded in the version of VBox into the code is really beyond me!
<balloons> lol
<balloons> i mean, just update the link out the best link fornow
<phillw> let me have a "play" with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Section3#Virtual_Box and put something together that uses 4.1 in simple terms.
 * SergioMenesesTes is testing empathy
<SergioMeneses> SergioMenesesTes, pong
 * SergioMeneses looks like crazy people
<phillw> SergioMeneses: balloons: can you check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Section3#Virtual_Box and see if the new page for 4.1 also makes sense?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, \o
<SergioMeneses> let me check it now :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, virtualbox section only?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: yes, and I've just read that I cannot guarantee Synaptic to be installed.... back to CLI :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, it is short and clear! perfect from my point of view
<SergioMeneses> btw all links works
<balloons> why the ext pack?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, you need it to use usb ports
<phillw> balloons: well, if you have a usb mouse you'll quicky find out!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, too
<phillw> pesronally, I'd drop VBox and just use virt-manager which is 100% GPL... but, meh!
<balloons> phillw, I use ose with a usb mouse and keyboard
<balloons> honestly the gpl version works fine.. regardless
<SergioMeneses> hey balloons  I have a comment to share with you master! Im testing nautilus but I think the testcase is a little.... rare, if you follow the sentence: Type touch "$HOME/Templates/Empty Document.txt"  it doesnt work, I think it must be clearer
<balloons> SergioMeneses, you know how to fix any weird wordings, etc
<phillw> balloons: also it makes the capture of the mouse pointer a little easier to release :)
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> phillw, i guess I was saying your correct in that you can install it but don't HAVE to
<phillw> it is no real difference in licensing to what we have for restricted-extras.
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure, i do but I wanted to share it with you first
<phillw> SergioMeneses: if you find an easily squashed bug... get it squashed :D
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, certainly
<balloons> I agree the wording is a bit funny
<balloons> glad to see a merge request
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I'll work on it!  I'm finishing all tests for this week
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-) ty!
<SergioMeneses> btw cprofitt  I think the second template for UF wiki is the winner :)
<phillw> balloons: does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Section3/Virtual_Box_4.1 meat with your 'recommended' approval?
<phillw> s/meat/meet
<phillw> SergioMeneses: that is a shame, I preferred the 1st, but it does not follow 'standards' :/
<balloons> phillw, fine with me
<SergioMeneses> phillw, those icons are more expressive
<phillw> balloons: then the link for installing virtual box for the Jam is okay? I've set it to be as low on prior knowledge as I realistically can. I am not going to re-write the exiting VBox pages, as there are some pretty important changes in VBox 4.2 - I will update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox once 4.2 is in the repos.
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/newstep2
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-15
<phillw> he he SergioMeneses I've only just had https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Launchpad as being installed fully :)
 * SergioMeneses does click
<SergioMeneses> phillw, wait me for a while, dinner time here
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I'm back
<phillw> good, I'm just zsycning up another iso. (I'm on a slow link).
<SergioMeneses> phillw, maybe you could add any reference to bazaar-explorer
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I'm the guinea pig for balloons to learn this from a standing start :) If I can follow it, anyone can :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, lol
<phillw> as long as no one asks me to make a new SSH key, I should be okay :P
<SergioMeneses> you can do it by seahorse, it is too easy :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I have an SSH key and also signed CoC, sort of things you only do once, and mine was a couple of years ago :)
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, balloons https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/newstep2/+merge/148585
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I'm not yet upto speed on approving merges. It is on my task for this weekend now that the classroom sessions are completed.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, jejeje ok ok, so I will let for balloons
<phillw> SergioMeneses: smartboyhw should be along during the next few hours.
<SergioMeneses> you're right phillw , if I still here I'll do it
<phillw> SergioMeneses: this is simple bug fix we talked about earlier?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, what bug? we talk about a lot of bugs today
<phillw> SergioMeneses: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/newstep2/+merge/148585
<SergioMeneses> phillw, it is about testcases
<SergioMeneses> you can read my commentary, even I add a picture
<phillw> where the $HOME entry simply needed a tweak to wiork?
<phillw> *work*
<phillw> does it now work?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, yes it is... I mean it works but display a warning message about the folder Templates
<SergioMeneses> I was using ubuntu-daily-iso
<phillw> and before? did it just completely fail?
<phillw> what is the improvement in the fix you have proposed?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, change: Type touch "$HOME/Templates/Empty Document.txt"
<SergioMeneses> to Type touch "$HOME/Document.txt"
<phillw> and, what difference does that make?
<SergioMenesesAFK> ping
<SergioMeneses> SergioMenesesAFK, pong
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ping
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I've set it back to 'approved', alegedly LP will pick it up and merge it.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, perfect! thanks
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I was diverted on my travels to ask about getting VBox 4.2 into raring before the deadline goes past :)
<phillw> and updating my various ISO's that I 'worry' about :)
<SergioMeneses> :O
<phillw> I had an issue with the server iso, not many people bother to test these ones, similar to getting the alternate ones tested :)
<SergioMeneses> sorry phillw Im attending a meeting of my loco-team maybe I can help you with aternative isos
<phillw> is no problem... I'm just off to bed... 0300 UTC here!
<SergioMeneses> 22:03 here
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> jibel: oh joy, colord-gtk checks hang again eternally
 * pitti kils
<jibel> pitti, I finish something on unity auto uploads and will push my patch to rabisu
<pitti> jibel: no worries, just keeping you informed; I'm watching this thing like a hawk these days anyway :)
<pitti> jibel: ooh - may it be that until two days ago we didn't have so many test failurse because we weren't running them?
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/job/jhbuild-amd64-clutter/72/artifact/clutter.log
<pitti> e. g. that was the last known "success" of clutter
<pitti> or https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/job/jhbuild-amd64-gtk--2/54/artifact/gtk+-2.log
<pitti> same for nautilus
<pitti> jibel: sounds related to your recent re-addition of -f ?
<jibel> pitti, hm hm
<jibel> pitti, so looking at the jobs that passed jhbuild didn't trigger the make check because the build was already successful
<jibel> pitti, you're right it's the re-addition of -f that caused this.
<pitti> jibel: ok, thanks for confirming
<pitti> jibel: I informed desktop-devel@
<pitti> jibel: seems quite some crashes are due to missing XRandR in xorg (cheese, clutter)
<pitti> and presumably more
<pitti> jibel: I'll update my xrandr-enabled xvfb in my PPA and try that, ok?
<jibel> pitti, no problem
<pitti> seems easier than setting up a full Xorg. with dummy driver, as then we again need the magic to automatically determine $DISPLAY, clean up, etc.
<pitti> jibel: hm, doesn't help much; they just fail further on about missing 3D
<jibel> pitti, the test should just be skipped if requirements are not met then
<pitti> jibel: *nod*
<pitti> jibel: there are also some tests which assume a runnign session daemon
<pitti> perhaps at some point we should run this under a full X.org with LLVM and system d-bus, that might help in a lot of cases
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I did some quick classification of the failures: bhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/1657237/
<jibel> pitti, in that case we'll need a real desktop machine not a server with a low end graphics card
<pitti> jibel: i. e. there are at least 5 which stumble over network restrictions, and about two or probably 3 which need 3D, about two which need dbus, and the rest is just plain broken
<pitti> jibel: really? I thought kvm emulated a good enough graphics card for llvmpipe
<pitti> oh hang on, it's LXC, not kvm
<jibel> right, I can move the whole thing to kvm
<SergioMeneses> morning
<pitti> jibel: so dvcs_mirror_dir (http://developer.gnome.org/jhbuild/unstable/config-reference.html) was what I was mentioning during our talk
<pitti> jibel: but I don't think that this is actually our problem; it's the number of modules which is killing us, not really the time for an individual git pull (which most of the time doesn't pull anything anyway)
<balloons> SergioMenesesAFK, phillw ping
<SergioMeneses> balloons, pong
<balloons> SergioMeneses, saw your change.. wondering why you changed it
<balloons> if it doesn't go in the templates folder, it won't make a template
<SergioMeneses> balloons, but the Template folder doesnt exit
<balloons> are you on a non-english install?
<balloons> maybe it's called something.. it should exist
<balloons> you won't get a new document submenu otherwise
<balloons> or do you?
<balloons> I don't if I don't add the file there
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I tested with the daily iso... let me check again, did you approve the merge?
<SergioMeneses> it was as proposed
<balloons> phillw did, but left me a note about it
<balloons> seems he was confused or somethng?
<balloons> I got really confused by the whole thng
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> dont worry
<balloons> I'm not sure what the best course of action is for doing things in english
<balloons> not every testcase has to be that way
<balloons> just the ones with english strings
<SergioMeneses> balloons, we add a short note
<SergioMeneses> like a recommendation
<balloons> well,  mean we could change the testcase to read and have it apply to whatever folder in your locale
<balloons> I mean, if your on spanish, what's the string for 'template'?
<balloons> you have a template folder
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Template -> Plantillas
<balloons> ok, so if you do $HOME/plantillas/Empty Document.txt?
<SergioMeneses> but we can add a note like:  we should use the English language
<balloons> SergioMeneses, well, I was saying we could also simply say or provide translated strings
<SergioMeneses> $HOME/Plantillas/Empty Document.txt
<balloons> in general I try and avoid forcing language
<SergioMeneses> balloons, kk
<balloons> or we could come up with a different way to do that part
<balloons> you get the point
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> sure... I think my solution is better, because the file will be in our home directly
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I have to go out but you can let me a message by SergioMenesesAFK
<balloons> SergioMeneses, yep
<SergioMeneses> see you later guys!
<balloons> dl'ing the daily
<balloons> it's taking forever to zsync oddly
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jajajaja
<balloons> cprofitt, ping
<balloons> SergioMeneses, aha
<balloons> XDG_TEMPLATE_DIR variable
<balloons> that's what the test should use
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o
<balloons> I was trying to find which one  it was for a bit
<SergioMeneses> sounds pretty well... so how is the final direction?
<balloons> well
<phillw> balloons: thanks for the bug and reply to email
<balloons> yw
<balloons> SergioMeneses, not sure.. doesn't look like it's actually set sadly
<balloons> cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> balloons, nice!
<balloons> but what's it say for you?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, in Spanish language?
<balloons> your template dir is different I'd guess
<SergioMeneses> XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/Plantillas"
<balloons> yep
<SergioMeneses> i think it would be $HOME/Templates for you
<SergioMeneses> right?
<balloons> is the variable still called ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<balloons> sorry
<balloons> called XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR?
<balloons> t should be
<SergioMeneses> yes! it is the same: same@quantal:~$ cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<SergioMeneses> it is from my laptop
<balloons> yep.. said thing is, it's not an env variable seemingly, like I thought
<balloons> it's not set
<balloons> that said, we could make a crazy command line that would parse it out automatically
<balloons> but that's hacky
<balloons> I'm missing something
<SergioMeneses> balloons, is there not a global reference to that directory? and why we have to create the file into that directory
<balloons> we have to create a file in there because otherwise the template doesn't exist
<balloons> it used to exist by default
<balloons> anyways, we'll just be hacky I guess
<balloons> someone else has to know the slck way to do this
<SergioMeneses> balloons, let me see what I can do to fix it
<balloons> i suck today
<balloons> cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed -n '/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="/,/"/p'
<balloons> cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'
<SergioMeneses> second works
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> hello
<balloons> how are you Letozaf_ ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine and you ?
<balloons> good good
<Letozaf_> balloons, for bug 1124523 it happened again only once the first time I booted my PC and tried the amd64 ISO
<ubot5> bug 1124523 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity goes straight to a live session, ubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124523
<Letozaf_> balloons, couldn't reproduce it
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's a very strange bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried rebooting my PC, closing and re-opening Virtualbox but I cannot
<Letozaf_> balloons, find out what triggers it
<Letozaf_> balloons, but it happened twice
<Letozaf_> balloons, yesterday and today
<phillw> Letozaf_: ubiquity on 13.04? I can try to replicate with KVM / virt-manager
<phillw> I'm just re-syncing my isos
<Letozaf_> phillw, ok thanks, but its a weird bug :D
<phillw> I'll pull up the desktop one next
<Letozaf_> phillw, the strange thing is that both yesterday and today the bug occurred the first time I tried the ISO on Virtualbox as was unable to reproduce it afterwards
<phillw> Letozaf_: I have VBox (4.2) and virt-manager on my system. I'll use the KVM one 1st as I'm more familiar with it.
<Letozaf_> phillw, ok
<phillw> I'll be usinng the lubuntu desktop system, as that is what I test. Ubiquity is the same across all.
<Letozaf_> phillw, fine
 * xnox couldn't reproduce with ubuntu cd today
<xnox> phillw: note that while ubiquity is the same the desktop session & window manager and spawned processes are different on lubuntu
<balloons> oh rght
<balloons> my iso is finally synced
<balloons> i have to test this
<Letozaf_> xnox, :( I cannot understand what triggers this bug I've tried quite everything until now, If you guys have any ideas I'm ready to try them
<balloons> i usually manually boot it
<balloons> ok, yes I got the load screen
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes when it happened to me I pressed F12 and selected "C" to make the VM start from the ISO
<balloons> ok look
<balloons> that time it went straght in
<balloons> lol
<phillw> Letozaf_: is that choosing install from the 1st boot?
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, every time it happens, does the ubiquity-dm crash appear too
<phillw> as opposed to 'try' and then install
<balloons> yea
<balloons> so if I reset the vm, it will load without the "install" or "try" screen each time
<Noskcaj> phillw, it happens in lubuntu as well
<phillw> Letozaf_: balloons I got the standard boot screen asking if I wanted to try or install.
<Noskcaj> and the -dm crash appears
<balloons> i get that screen on first boot
<phillw> Noskcaj:  ^^
<balloons> if I then reset the machine it won't appear
<balloons> on any subsequent reboot
<phillw> Let me try with VBox 4.2 and see what it does. KVM / virt-manager does load, but if I choose 'install' it launches it in live (try) mode. Is this the issue that you see?
<balloons> yep.. tried t several times
<Letozaf_> phillw, Noskcaj balloons yes I get the ubiquity-dm crash every time
<balloons> let's try kvm or something now
<balloons> no crash here
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, is it a duplicate then, our are they just related?
<phillw> balloons: I'm on KVM, when I select 'install' I actually get the live version launched.
<balloons> lol
<balloons> will testdrve not launch lvm?
<phillw> that is with a completely new machine (so new, that the disk area I just created is called Letozaf)
<Noskcaj> balloons, it launches kvm, Vbox or parralells
<balloons> phillw, original
<Letozaf_> phillw, :D
<phillw> Letozaf_: I already have a l-raring VM, so needed a new name :)
<Letozaf_> phillw, lol
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> qemu hates me I guess
<balloons> Noskcaj, lvm=kvm.. typing=!balloons
<phillw> right, so where are we up to? I select 'install' and get the live boot
<Letozaf_> phillw, when it happened to me the welcome window where you are asked to install or try Ubuntu was skipped and I booted directly into live
<phillw> Letozaf_: I do get the option, but if I choose install, I get the live version with kvm
<Letozaf_> phillw, I will try again
<balloons> ohh.. more fine stuff
<Letozaf_> phillw, with Ubuntu Desktop amd64 ISO on a new VM it just booted fine this time and selecting "Install Ubuntu" took me to the "preparing to install Ubuntu" window :(
<phillw> Letozaf_: balloons I get the option to choose install or try on the boot screen with VBox 4.2, but it boots into live mode.
<Letozaf_> phillw, balloons Noskcaj it happened !!!!
<balloons> phillw, hit host+r
<phillw> even if I select 'try'
 * balloons digs out usb key
<balloons> let's try this on a real box
<balloons> see what fun can be had
<Letozaf_> guys it happened again this is the third time
<Letozaf_> but don't ask me what triggered it  I booted the VM like I did another 10 times now
<Letozaf_> and I've got the crash too
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I can attach some log files to the bug report
<phillw> I do not see a crash, just that it ignores my choosing 'install' and goes instead into 'try'.
<phillw> now I know why I prefer alternate :D
 * balloons doesn't get a crash
<balloons> :-(
<Letozaf_> phillw, I got /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm
<Noskcaj> Letozaf_, already a bug
<balloons> ok, so it's copying to the usb.. I can't find the fast drive :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, phillw can this help http://paste.ubuntu.com/1659776/
<Letozaf_> I copied the /var/crash file and pasted it in pastebin
<phillw> Letozaf_: I've asked on -release to see if there is ubiquity person about.
<Letozaf_> phillw, did you see the pastebin ?
<balloons> xnox is probably out for the week.. I think he mentioned he couldn't make it happen.. aka reproduce
<balloons> we should carry it as far a possible before bugging him
<phillw> *ubiquity*,
<balloons> try and get it down to a science on reproducing.. if we can
<balloons> wow
<Letozaf_> balloons, today I rebooted the VM like 10 before it occured again and I still do not understan what triggered it
<phillw> balloons: I do not see it in KVM or VBox 4.2
<balloons> this drive is SO slow.. it's STILL copyng
<balloons> 8 mins and counting
<phillw> I can keep trying with them until I get a crash
<Letozaf_> balloons, the pastebin link I think there is something in there that can help
<Letozaf_> balloons, could you read it ?
<balloons> I saw the link
<balloons> that happened on load?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> can you file a ubuntu-bug after the crash?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will copy it again from the VM to my PC and file a bug
<balloons> I think Noskcaj_AFK filed one? not sure.. we can dupe it if so. but yea, getting the crash in there would be good
<balloons> 12 mins and counting copying this image
<balloons> I think I'm going to just buy a new flash drive.. sad I lose things :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've got a little problem the If I click on the crash file to report a bug I do not have permissions
<Letozaf_> balloons, as I am ubuntu user
<Letozaf_> balloons, yesss got it I-m reporting a bug
<phillw> balloons: Letozaf_ : (21:41:57) phillw: slangasek: we're trying to get it able to be reproducable, but there is a crash report. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1659776/ Nicholas is trying it on real machine, as it is only seen intermitantly on VM's.
<phillw> (21:43:16) slangasek: phillw: where is the crash report?
<phillw> (21:43:38) phillw: slangasek: on that link?
<phillw> (21:43:40) slangasek: rather: why is this crash report in a pastebin, rather than submitted to errors.ubuntu.com / launchpad?
<phillw> (21:44:28) phillw: slangasek: we're still trying to get a reproducable crash, as a bug that happens something like 1 in 10, is going to be really hard on the devs.
<phillw> (21:44:43) slangasek: phillw: having this in a pastebin instead of in launchpad is worse
<phillw> (21:45:04) slangasek: step 1) submit the crash report, step 2) figure out how to reproduce it :)
<phillw> get the bug filed.
<Letozaf_> phillw, I'm reporting the bug now
<balloons> almost 20 mins.. it's still copying
<balloons> rofl
<Letozaf_> phillw, the bug is 1126671
<balloons> bug 1126671
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1126671 could not be found
<balloons> ^^ ?
<phillw> ??
<balloons> bug 1126671
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's a private bug # 1126671
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh
<balloons> you can make unprivate yourself if you wish
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-P
<balloons> assuming you don't care about user/pass
<balloons> and other data
<balloons> I assumenot
<Letozaf_> balloons, of course not :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, now its public
<Letozaf_> bug # 1126671
<phillw> bug 1126671
<ubot5> bug 1123798 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1126671 ubiquity-dm crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123798
<phillw> ??
<SergioMeneses> hey hey
<balloons> ah-hah
<balloons> that's the bug report
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's a duplicate
<balloons> so Noskcaj_AFK didn't file.. no wonder I couldn't find
<phillw> I've put affects me to bug 1123798 as I also see it.
<ubot5> bug 1123798 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with dbus.exceptions.DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit timed out" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123798
<phillw> not sure why I was not notified, I am supposed to get all bugs for lubuntu.
<Letozaf_> balloons, can I turn the VM off or do you think you need some more info from it
<Letozaf_> ?
<phillw> Letozaf_: are you using VBox or KVM?
<Letozaf_> phillw, Virtualbox
<balloons> just copy out /var/log and /var/crash
<phillw> Letozaf_: balloons : (21:55:23) phillw: not sure why I didn't get that one as it lubuntu named.
<phillw> (21:55:44) slangasek: phillw: yep - one of the advantages of getting the crash report filed is that the dupe checker gets a crack at it ;)
<phillw> (21:56:12) phillw: slangasek: thanks boss :)
<balloons> but I think your ok Letozaf_
<balloons> safe to just shut it off
<phillw> I guess steve is re-telling us to 'file the bug!!!!'
<balloons>  give on this drive
<balloons> 30 mins and still copying
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I will just shut it off
<Letozaf_> ok guys going to bed, it's late here :D thanks for the fun :D
<phillw> I'll re-try with kvm an see if i can catch a crash report.
<phillw> Letozaf_: quiet dreams, take care.
<balloons> night Letozaf_ !
<Letozaf_> phillw, balloons thanks 'night
<balloons> 811597824 bytes (812 MB) copied, 1830.05 s, 443 kB/s
<balloons> 30.5 mins
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> pretty sure it's a usb 1.1 drive :-)
<phillw> balloons: slangasek is also going to try to reproduce using ubuntu, the 1st thought was that it was just lubuntu, but Noskcaj_AFK says it also affects ubuntu.
<balloons> i'm using ubuntu.. it's going to be SLOW booting too
<balloons> I shoulda just burned a cd
<phillw> I'll start a new kvm on my system with lubuntu and then stop it. I can look to see if there is anything in /var.
<balloons> k, booted on real kite to the screne
<balloons> no crash
<balloons> click try or install?
<phillw> i will click try, but it still takes me to try.
<balloons> ?
<phillw> so, that is being ignored.
<slangasek> phillw: so, trying to boot the lubuntu daily, I never get to an X screen at all
<slangasek> phillw: and I do see noise in logs about org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit; it seems that dbus is trying to activate consolekit and can't, because there's already an instance running
<phillw> slangasek: hmm, I do see a pause when selecting 'install' but it does drop me into 'try'. I'm trying to see if I can get any logs. I can only use KVM on my dedi server so that I can pull in the ubuntu-dekstop image... it would take several hours for me to try here as the link is slow.
 * balloons is booting again
<phillw> shutdown signal from the VM is not working.
<slangasek> hmm, whatever problem I'm having with X is a VM video problem
<balloons> i tried several times
<balloons> everything works for me
<slangasek> I just switched from cirrus to vga video, now I get X with the 'System program problem detected' prompt
<slangasek> however, console isn't working and I see nothing on the desktop that lets me launch a terminal
<phillw> slangasek: once I go into the live session, it is asking me the usual questions of an install. Albeit slowly as i only allocated it 512Mb RAM.
<phillw> slangasek: with kvm in 12.10, it is a known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1080674
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1080674 in cairo "[QEMU] Corrupted desktop screen for raring desktop installation in QEMU guest (Cirrus graphics). Affects KVM but not VBox." [Medium,Confirmed]
<phillw> I do shrug as to when it will get fixed?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I'm still working with the line code :S
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> howdy ssbob
<ssbob> hey
<ssbob> anyone know of a reason why edubuntu won't allow me to login after install. Error on the screen but flashes so fast I can't see it.
<phillw> ssbob: I do not, but /j #edubuntu
<phillw> they will be able to answer questions.
<balloons> ^^
<ssbob> alright I will give it a shot
<ssbob> trying to test 13.04 but can't get back in after the install ... thanks I will let you know
<phillw> ssbob: I've also joined that channel, so will listen to what they say.
<ssbob> ok cool
<balloons> awesome
<ssbob> the edubuntu installer asks a few more questions than the test case indicates ... is that something that needs a bug? questions were straight forward but not mentioned.
<ssbob> I assumed it is ok and did not file a bug, but wanted to ask (being the testing noob)
<phillw> ssbob: please file a bug.
<phillw> ah, I see one of the guys on edubuntu is chatting with you now :)
<ssbob> interestingly enough when I fired up the vbox session for edubuntu it defaulted to gnome fallback and that was the one that was kicking me back to the login screen.
<ssbob> when I selected ubuntu then it worked
<phillw> ssbob: the guy who answered you is very knowlegeable :)
<ssbob> hmm so of the 3 options (GNOME Fallback, GNOME Fallback (No effects), and Ubuntu), the last 2 works fine but the first does not.
<phillw> ssbob: I'd still suggest filing a bug with that information, so that others will be aware of it.
<ssbob> yeah phillw, on it.
<phillw> post the bug number up on #edubuntu so that the guys can track it.
<ssbob> roger that
<ssbob> balloons, what is the best way to find the correct location for filing bugs against edubuntu. There was not a link to it on the testcase page. I am sure there is a nifty trick for it :)
<phillw> ssbob: it is after install but before you choose the system to use?
<ssbob> after install, yes
<ssbob> would that be edubuntu-meta on launchpad?
<phillw> ssbob: have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/Install_Bugs That gives a good guide
<phillw> ssbob: I think it would be xorg if the other Desktop systems work okay.
<ssbob> based on the page you sent, I would agree.
<phillw> ssbob: I'm just asking :)
<ssbob> oh I thought it was a statement, yes. The installer finished fine, the os boots, seems to me to be related to xorg.
<phillw> well, the guy who replied is very experienced. When in doubt... ASK :D
<SergioMeneses> phillw, ssbob balloons Does this command work on your system?
<SergioMeneses> touch `cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'`/Document.txt
<ssbob> touch: cannot touch ‘$HOME/Templates/Document.txt’: No such file or directory
<ssbob> I don't have a templates directory under $HOME
<phillw> ssbob: did you get the message from edubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> ssbob, and:
<SergioMeneses> echo `cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'`
<ssbob> $HOME/Templates
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> I'm getting crazy /o\
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I'm going to suggest a channel for coding... it gives me a headache :(
<SergioMeneses> phillw, neh
<SergioMeneses> phillw, it is not too large
<SergioMeneses> me hides
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I'm okay with cat, and grep, but sed gives me a headache :)
<phillw> which is even worse, as about 25 years ago, i used it!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-16
<SergioMeneses> balloons, phillw ssbob Noskcaj10 eureka!!!
<SergioMeneses> I did, I did
 * SergioMeneses dances around
<phillw> SergioMeneses: ???
<SergioMeneses> phillw, FIELD=`cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs | grep XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR |sed 's/XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR=\"\(.*\)\"/\1/'` && eval "touch $FIELD/test.txt"
<SergioMeneses> run it
<phillw> SergioMeneses: in anywhere in particular?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, Templates for you
<SergioMeneses> Plantillas in Spanish.... it works for all languages and you dont need to change anything
<ssbob> phillw, bug 1126782 filed for the desktop login bug with Edubuntu. FYI
<ubot5> bug 1126782 in edubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "desktop won't load with gnome failback " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126782
<phillw> ssbob: thanks, can you repeat it on the edubuntu channel so the people there know of the number.
<ssbob> sure thing phillw
<phillw> as with a lot of teams, they may be away from their computer owing to time-zones etc. Making a bug allows all of the people to be alertd.
<phillw> *alerted*
<ssbob> phillw, makes sense to me, thanks for the help.
<phillw> ssbob: thank you for taking the time to investigate a bug, find that it is and then register it. People like you really do make a difference.
<ssbob> very kind
<phillw> ssbob: if you have not, have a read of the classroom sessions that we recently held for bugs.
<ssbob> I will, watched balloons videos and read the wiki
<phillw> ssbob: it is really good when some one comes back who has watched the sessions so that we can get a bug report better reported. Our sessions on bugs is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_2
<ssbob> thanks for the link, I will work through the sessions.
<SergioMeneses> ssbob, phillw maybe you want to see this http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/02/a-thank-you-to-some-quality-rockstars.html
<SergioMeneses> wrong link, this is http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/02/some-quality-resources.html
<phillw> SergioMeneses: one good thing that has come out of this, is making testing less scary for new people. I've had people approach me to get involved.
<phillw> Any advisrtment we can get is excellent :)
<phillw> SergioMeneses: the 2nd one for bugs, should be required reading. Gema knows that subject, shame that she could only do a 30 minute session. We realised after that, that 60 min sessions were required.
<SergioMeneses> sorry phillw I was eating, maybe Gema could do another session soon or something
<SergioMeneses> btw ssbob, balloons videos rocks!
<SergioMeneses> -s
<ssbob> yes I like them
<ssbob> and phillw I read through the transcripts on some of the sessions, good information. Thanks for the pointer
<ssbob> phillw, are you planning on re-doing section 3 specifically about vbox? I am using it as well and would love some pointers on making it an efficient tool for testing.
<phillw> ssbob: there are issues with virtual machines in 12.10 that are testing 13.04. I am concentrated on getting the updates in to 13.04 from 'day one'. It does seem to have been an area that "dropped off the radar". We still have various bugs for systems that I'd like to have tied up and squished.
<ssbob> thanks
<smartboyhw> phillw, are you going to merge SergioMenesesAFK's merge?
<smartboyhw> merge proposal I mean
<phillw> xnox: well, kvm may have it's issues, but unlike the hassle I had with VBox, it has not only installed r-server, but has managed a fully working ssh connection to it. I'm VERY impressed with just what kvm can do!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-17
<vibhav> o/
<smartboyhw> o/
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o morning
<SergioMeneses> phillw, \o
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, hey
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-10
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: hm, I edited results.history on snakefruit for the third time to set the (wrongly) RUNNING subversion test to PASS
<pitti> jibel: it seems I need to edit that someplace else, too?
<jibel> pitti, let me check
<pitti> something always sets it back and still seems to think it was running
 * pitti fears doko's wrath for blocking gcc once again
<jibel> pitti, remove the file ======================================
<jibel> oops
<jibel> pitti, trusty-proposed_amd64_subversion.20140209-163514.state
<jibel> in /home/ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/autopkgtest/data/adt/trusty-proposed/amd64/work
<jibel> pitti, forced.
<jibel> next run will change the result to pass
<pitti> jibel: ah, all running tests have a .state file, and once it's gone it takes the value from results.history?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> jibel: what would have happened if I had removed the .state file and then edited results.history?
<jibel> pitti, that's part of what is wrong in the logic
<jibel> pitti, it would have work. Results in history are overwritten if version in the state file are identical
<pitti> jibel: thanks; do you know why the .state file still had RUNNING? was it updated from a wrong source, or was the problem that it wasn't updated at all?
<jibel> pitti, this happens when one of the dep tested is older than the dep requested. Which I don't understand because they both use ftpmaster
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> robotfuel, hey, I'm reviewing lp:~chris.gagnon/messaging-app/autopilot-tests, on mako, autopilot finds no tests, is there a anything else than ubuntuuitoolkit to install or setup?
<pitti> jibel: without having seen it, presumably ofono-phonesim-autostart ?
<jibel> pitti, much better, thanks!
<elopio> good morning!
<pitti> hey elopio, how are you?
<elopio> pitti: I'm thinking I should have stayed on bed today :)
<elopio> so many pings and I still can't fully open my eyes.
<elopio> pitti: how are you?
<pitti> elopio: heh, I know the feeling; good luck!
<pitti> elopio: I'm quite fine, thanks
<cgoldberg> balloons, do you have a list of all the Core Apps by Launchpad name?  I'm making a new gource video ...
<cgoldberg> balloons, this is the list I used last time:  https://gist.github.com/cgoldberg/7516510
<cgoldberg> any new apps added since?
<balloons> let me look
<balloons> cgoldberg, lp:reminders-app..
<cgoldberg> k
<balloons> I think the rest looks correct
<cgoldberg> great, thanks
<senan> Good Evening All :)
<senan> balloons, DanChapman, Hey
<senan> DanChapman, Can you check this code  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6909994/ ?
<DanChapman> hey senan sure just looking now
<DanChapman> senan, it needs to assert the number of items in the pathbar is correct also the idea of selecting a GtkLabel by it's label value and then asserting the label is value you used to select it seems kind of odd to me :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, hey how was your weekend?
<balloons> DanChapman, howdy! Short, but nice
<DanChapman> balloons, awesome :-p have you looked at the ubiquity results today :-O i think it needs reverting. I'm wondering if polling on the same object is causing the issue
<balloons> DanChapman, no  I haven't hehe
<cgoldberg> balloons, new gource video is up :)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6mzRqoN21w
<balloons> ohh, it' s all synced, hehe.. cool
<cgoldberg> ... and the music is Free (Creative Commons)... so I won't get a takedown notice from Google
<balloons> DanChapman, so I guess since nothing changed we simply revert? The testrun I see didn't run for long -- are you sure it worked?
<knome> balloons, anything else we need to do re: logos?
<DanChapman> balloons, yes i'm sure they all got to the slideshow/progresspage and segfaulted. Just gonna have some dinner then i will revert it :-) I'm gonna try and reproduce it aswell as the change seems to have exagerated the issue so hopefully it can be reproduced :-D
<balloons> knome, I pinged stgraber and bdmurray about them.. You made all the sizes we needed
<balloons> I don't have control over every group
<balloons> DanChapman, oO.. making it worse means potential reproduction
<knome> balloons, ok. is there anything else than the LP groups to worry about?'
<balloons> knome, good question actually. The wiki is in good shape, outside of that.. Ohh, there is one logo we could use
<balloons> the G+ page logo isn't properly sized
<knome> what size do you need there then?
<balloons> knome, googling says The maximum image dimensions are 2120 x 1192, but you can upload a cover image as small as 480 x 270. The recommended image size is 1080×608.
<knome> right, that one
<knome> stoopid image. :)
<knome> i'll get back to you later today.
<balloons> yea, that one.. they keep changing the size. Perhaps what is there is good enough now
<knome> balloons, if https://plus.google.com/communities/114878029820171227880 is the only place it's shown in a bigger size, it's okay
<balloons> excellent
<knome> i hate the g+ image clipping, basically you will need to create an image that is suboptimal in every size except one
<balloons> knome, yes exactly. You can't make a good image.. they'll just stretch and pull it around to fit all sorts of things.. while looking horrible :-)
<knome> "just stretching" is okay
<knome> but in large sizes, the both stretch it *and* duplicate some parts of it
<knome> so you can't really put any part of a logo in the left section
<thomi> balloons: who was looking in to adding delayed assertions in autopilot late last year?
<thomi> balloons: well, whoever it was, it's now landed - go nuts! http://www.tech-foo.net/delayed-assertions-in-python-testtools.html
<balloons> thomi, !!!
<thomi> o/
<balloons> thomi, sweetness, DanChapman was the one who wanted it.. we wanted it for ubiquity
<balloons> good stuff, ty
<thomi> well, it should be good to go in trusty right now
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-11
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: ok to push http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913682/ to lp:auto-upgrade-testing?
<jibel> pitti, ok
<pitti> jibel: I was running the script on my own box to see whether there's anything wrong with it, but it's fine aside from that
<pitti> jibel: done
<pitti> jibel: so it seems that that upgrades don't actually run due to that authentication error, and the only thing that tells us is that kernel test
<jibel> pitti, right, and only in the lab. I'm pretty sure keys or tarball are cached somewhere on the network but couldn't figure exactly where.
<pitti> jibel: that's on wazn, right? I'm having a look
<jibel> pitti, and retoaded told me there is no proxy and squid is configured to not cache these files
<jibel> pitti, yes on wazn
<pitti> so, I did set $http_proxy on wazn recently, but upgrades failed before that with the same error
<jibel> pitti, same error happens for tests running in VMs which are running on alderamin
<jibel> pitti, it is unrelated to your change
<pitti> jibel: right, the containers don't have $http_proxy
<pitti> jibel: meh: trying that in a local schroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6913730/
<pitti> ah, python not installed, and there's no dependency on it
<jibel> pitti, yes you need python-apt
<pitti> so, in my schroot it's working fine
<pitti> err, WTF?
<pitti> jibel: so yes, trusty.tar.gz is from Oct 29, trusty.tar.gz.gpg from Jan 24
<pitti> wgetting http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/trusty.tar.gz in the container works fine
 * pitti tracks down how that tarball gets downloaded in release-upgrader
<jibel> pitti, it is clearly a problem with the proxy
<jibel> pitti, if you remove Acquire::http:proxy from /etc/apt.conf it should work
<pitti> $ sudo apt-config  dump|grep -i proxy
<pitti> Acquire::http::proxy "http://10.98.3.6:8000/";
<pitti> ah, yes
<jibel> I'm pretty sure squid-deb-proxy is misconfigured
<jibel> and caches tar files and/or gpg keys
<jibel> but I cannot check
<pitti> $ http_proxy=http://10.98.3.6:8000/ wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/trusty.tar.gz
<pitti> 1125177 Oct 29 18:28 trusty.tar.gz
<pitti> yep
<jibel> I'll ask CI again
<pitti> should I send a ticket?
<jibel> pitti, yes please, but Larry told me it ignore these files which it obviously doesn't
<jibel> and we cannot upgrade without a proxy, it would take ages only to download packages
<pitti> jibel: sent
<pitti> jibel: I'd look for a workaround which temporarily disables the proxy for downloading the release tarball
<jibel> pitti, thnaks, I asked cihelp to clear the cache too
<jibel> pitti, but you need to patch u-r-u for that?
<pitti> jibel: well, we could locally install apt-cacher-ng, but if it can be fixed properly on tachas that'd be better of course
<pitti> jibel: I don't want to do that, of course; I'll think about it
<pitti> jibel: hm, right, you can't really wedge a configuration change in between downloading the tarball and the debs, darn
<pitti> eek, why are so many adt jobs hanging for a long time, /me investigates
<pitti> conffile prompt
<pitti> jibel: ^ filed bug 1278770 FTR
<ubot5> bug 1278770 in pollen (Ubuntu) "upgrading pollinate causes conffile prompt" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278770
 * pitti cleans up after it
<pitti> jibel: can you please bzr pull a-pkg-testing on albali? I committed a workaround for this ^ (--force-confnew)
<pitti> jibel: sorry that I keep annoying you with this stuff :(
<jibel> pitti, no problem. pulled r280
<pitti> cheers
<jibel> pitti, you might create a jenkins job called "shell" that takes a shell command in argument :)
<pitti> heh
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel: can you please roll out a-pkg-testing r281 on albali? I think I fixed the problem now
<pitti> jibel: prepare-testbed failed on albali (as pitti) and now works
<jibel> pitti, done
<pitti> jibel: cheers; reenabling albali then
<pitti> argh, wazn still offline
<pitti> jibel: yay! http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-setup-testbed/109/?
<jibel> pitti, woohoo. What was it, slow to stop or not stopped at all?
<pitti> jibel: apparently just slow to stop; and I never noticed on the three others or on my machine
<pitti> jibel: I now added a proper wait loop for the process to go away
<pitti> jibel: now of course wazn failed :)
<pitti> infrastructure hates me today
<jibel> pitti, k, the disk setup is different on albali and they are very slow compared to others
<jibel> pitti, not only you :)
<pitti> that's music in my ears: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-setup-testbed/109/
<pitti> jibel: ^ :)
<jibel> pitti, das ist wunderbar!
<pitti> jibel: now test_old_kernel_is_installed fails because the dist-upgrader actually cleans up the old kernel
<pitti> jibel: I'm not entirely sure whether that is intended
<jibel> pitti, I noticed that too, since we are running in LXC I am not sure if this behavior is correct or not
<pitti> jibel: ah, I see
<pitti> jibel: it would see that 3.11 is not the running kernel, so apt's autoclean would remove it
<pitti> jibel: let me try the -VM one
<jibel> I suppose so
<pitti> jibel: xorg-is-running fails, too
<pitti> self.assertTrue(is_process_running('Xorg'), 'X Server not running')
<pitti> that's wrong even on my trusty box
<pitti> jibel: should probably be 'X', not 'Xorg'?
<jibel> pitti, yes, has it ever been Xorg?
<pitti> jibel: not recently at least
<pitti> jibel: but to be sure we could do is_process_running('Xorg') or is_process_running('X')
<jibel> maybe in Precise, I cnanot remember
 * pitti boots current precise live system
<pitti> hm, but I have a 12.04.4 version with LTS enablement, that's already the saucy stack
<pitti> (it's X, too)
<pitti> jibel: can I push the change to just "X" and we see how it goes?
<jibel> pitti, of course
<jibel> and there is nothing to update on albali :)
<pitti> lol
<pitti> err, what?
<pitti> $ share/post_upgrade_tests/test_xserver.py -v
<pitti> Checking for running Xorg ... skipped 'Not a desktop installation.'
<pitti> oh whoops, I indeed don't have ubuntu-desktop installed
<pitti> hmm, the test succeeds here, /me investigates
<pitti> $ ps -eo comm|grep X
<pitti> Xorg
<pitti> jibel: so presumably because we start it in a container?
<jibel> pitti, the process should exist anyway, even with the dummy driver
<pitti> jibel: WDYT: paste.ubuntu.com/6915122/
<pitti> also observe the != → >= (we don't want to pass on zero kernels ☺ )
<jibel> pitti, LGTM
<pitti> jibel: done and rolled out
<bfiller> jibel: hello
<jibel> bfiller, Hey
<bfiller> jibel: can you update your MR for address-book, getting a merge conflict: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-1-build/23/console
<jibel> bfiller, yes, it's on my list for today.
<bfiller> jibel: ok thanks, trying to get that through the "train"
<jibel> bfiller, good luck with that. An update to the existing branch would be fine or you need a new MP?
<bfiller> jibel: just update to existing branch, think you just need to bzr merge first with trunk and resolve the conflict and then repush
<pitti> jibel: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-amd64_vm/21/artifact/results/bootstrap.log looks fairly good now
<pitti> jibel: coudl it be that we don't reboot the VM after upgrade before we run the post-upgrade tests?
<jibel> pitti, we are rebooting, if it doesn't it's a bug
<pitti> jibel: ack, thanks
<jibel> pitti, "QEMU 1.0 monitor - type 'help' for more information" near the ends suggests it did
<jibel> -s
<pitti> right, just saw that
<pitti> jibel: hm, it looks like 3.13 got installed and grub was updated accordingly; I'll reproduce that on wazn manually and check
<pitti> (also the X.org in LXC thing), later this afternoon
<jibel> bfiller, actually it is not a conflict with trunk but 2 MPs
<bfiller> jibel: two conflicting MP's that are trying to be merged?
<jibel> bfiller, yes, not sure how to fix that. Could you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/address-book-app/buttons_moved_to_emulators first, then I'll rebase the second MP on the new trunk?
<jibel> I cannot stack them because they're unrelated
<bfiller> jibel: let me try
<senan> Good Evening :)
<senan> DanChapman,balloons ; Hey :)
<balloons> senan, hello
<balloons> DanChapman, evening to you as well. I actually have some news for you
<balloons> DanChapman,  http://www.tech-foo.net/delayed-assertions-in-python-testtools.html
<pitti> jibel: where on wazn do I actually find the upgrade tsting VMs?
<pitti> jibel: there are two images in back/ but they are alreayd half a year old and are named saucy*.raring, so presumably they are old
<pitti> jibel: ooh, they are on aldebaran, not on wazn
<pitti> jibel: so, what's the difference between test-image.ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-i386{,.saucy}?
<jibel> pitti, VMs are on alderamin
<pitti> oh, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-amd64_vm/21/consoleFull says "aldebaran-upgrade"
<jibel> let me check
<jibel> ah right, precise is on alderamin and saucy on aldebaran
<jibel> it'd be easier if the server let me in
<jibel> ...
<pitti> jibel: ah, I think .saucy is the original, and the other the upgraded VM
<jibel> pitti, so .saucy is the original
<jibel> adn the other is the result
<jibel> what you said :)
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> $ uname -a
<pitti> Linux ubuntu 3.11.0-15
<pitti> en effet
<pitti> vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-8-generic
<pitti> in /boot/grub/menu.list there is indeed just 3.11
<pitti> /boot/grub/grub.cfg has 3.13
<pitti> looks like the boot sector is still using the old grub perhaps?
<jibel> pitti, is there only grub2 install or there is another older version?
<jibel> +ed
<senan> DanChapman, can you please check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6915973/
<senan> :)
<pitti> jibel: re, checking
<pitti> jibel: only grub 2
<pitti> jibel: hm, I ran install-grub /dev/hda and rebooted, I think I ruined the VM (doesn't come up)
<pitti> but, that'll just be re-created at the next dist-upgrade run anyway, right?
<jibel> pitti, yes, it is just kept after the test to troubleshoot upgrade failures
 * pitti re-runs amd64 in jenkins and logs into the i386 VM instead
<pitti> ah, that's still saucy, due to the tachash bug; /me rebuilds, too
<pitti> jibel: so the idea is that the containers have lightdm running, which should start X with the dummy driver?
<jibel> pitti, that's the idea
<pitti> jibel: hm, so it's not even running in the un-upgraded container
<pitti> lightdm is, but  not X
<pitti> (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<pitti> how helpful
<pitti> [+0.50s] DEBUG: Session pid=941: Started with service 'lightdm', username 'ubuntu'
<pitti> [+0.50s] DEBUG: Got signal 15 from process 766
<pitti> [+0.50s] DEBUG: Caught Terminated signal, shutting down
<pitti> [+0.50s] DEBUG: Stopping display manager
<senan> DanChapman, Can you please check the ringchart and treemap issue ?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-12
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: ah, so when I install lightdm-gtk-greeter, the greeter starts in the container with the dummy driver
<pitti> jibel: unity-greeter crashes
 * pitti tries to find something less intrusive, that greeter is in universe
<pitti> hah
<pitti> jibel: so I want to test this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6918740/
<pitti> oh, this already callsl dpkg-divert, I'll do that as well then (with _runInImage)
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6918768/ then
<pitti> jibel: hm, it does the upgrade test on the original container, without an ephemeral overlay?
<pitti> jibel: I had a bug in my code; how do I restore the original saucy container image now?
<jibel> pitti, no, the overlay is created and mounted in the backend
<pitti> sorry, I had assumed that would happen in overlays
<pitti> jibel: ah, so I can just kill the job?
<pitti> I lxc-attached to upgrader-ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-amd64 and it showed me the in-progress upgrade
<jibel> pitti, yes, did it not use an overlay?
<pitti> jibel: it's currently running, so I can't tell yet
 * pitti kills the job
<pitti> jibel: ah, it did
<jibel> pitti, phew :) it's in UpgradeTestBackendLXC, it creates a mount hook script called mount.sh and set it as mount hook
<pitti> ah, I see
<jibel> then the overlay is used when the container is started
<pitti> yay, X is running now
<jibel> Yay
<jibel> pitti, thanks for fixing all this
<pitti> jibel: c'est vert !
<jibel> pitti, Cool
<pitti> jibel: so I'd commit http://paste.ubuntu.com/6918860/ and roll it out, if it's ok for you
<jibel> pitti, LGTM
<pitti> jibel: done and rolled out
<pitti> AutoUpgradeTester/UpgradeTestBackendQemu.py
<pitti> +                                   "--addpkg", "linux-image-generic",
<pitti> jibel: ^ is that something which we should commit to bzr? (that's a local diff on wazn)
<pitti> I actually had expected that this is already installed by default
<jibel> pitti, IIRC, it was not installed by vmbuilder
<jibel> so, yes should be in bzr
<pitti> jibel: oh, do we still use vmbuilder to create the VMs?
<pitti> I'd actually say we should fail a test if linux-image-generic is missing
<jibel> pitti, it is still there, hallyn is porting it to use uvtools instead of deboostrap
 * pitti filed a bug report as a reminder
 * pitti looks into that weird "old kernel" thing in the VMs
<pitti> jibel: so perhaps vmbuilder still installs grub 1 into those?
<jibel> pitti, yes, but I installs grub-pc and is supposed to migrate from grub-legacy
<pitti> jibel: ah, so if the base image doesn't exist, it calls ubuntu-vm-builder to generate it; so I could do that locally to recreate that VM and see where things go haywire?
<pitti> so grub 1 is "rc" (i. e. removed, but not purged)
<pitti> jibel: so, calling "grub-install /dev/sda" works
<pitti> jibel: just to understand this, ubuntu-vm-builder just gets you a bare-minimum VM; where does it install ubuntu-desktop?
 * pitti doesn't see it in UpgradeTestBackendQemu.py
<jibel> pitti, it is in the profile, DistUpgrade.cfg has an entry that point to a file with additional files to install during boostrap
<jibel> bootstrap
<pitti> ah, thanks
<jibel> for example in upgrade-tester@aldebaran:~/auto-upgrade-tester/profiles/trusty/ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-i386/DistUpgrade.cfg
<jibel> there is
<jibel> BasePkg = ubuntu-desktop
<jibel> AdditionalPkgs = pkgs.cfg
<jibel> BasePkg is a list of packages
<jibel> AdditionalPkgs is yet another list of packages but in a external file
<pitti> jibel: sheesh, ubuntu-vm-builder failed on my host, grep: /proc/cpuinfo: No such file or directory
<pitti> forgets to mount /proc into the chroot or so
<pitti> jibel: would it be ok if I modify the original VMs (run grub-install in those), and if that works, adjust vm-builder or UpgradeTestBackendQemu.py to do that?
<jibel> pitti, it is okay, it is usually what i do
<pitti> jibel: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upgrade-ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-i386_vm/24/console \o/
<jibel> pitti, world is becoming greener \o/
<pitti> jibel: so I wonder, should I just add the grub-install command to UpgradeTestBackendQemu.py?
<pitti> jibel: yeah, and I just sponsored/NEWed xorg-lts-transitional, which should hopefully make the 12.04.{1234} upgrades much better
<jibel> pitti, I saw that, it's great. You can update the qemu backend with the grub-install command and we'll reprovision VMs
<pitti> jibel: so for testing, I'd add that to the code, remove/rename the amd64 VM, and re-start the test; that should rebuild the VM, right?
<jibel> pitti, right, remove the disk image and it will be bootstrapped again
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster-job> morning davmor2
<pitti> jibel: yay, upgrade tests also find actual bugs
<pitti> aside from the backported X stack ones, bug 1270597
<ubot5> bug 1270597 in postgresql-common (Ubuntu) "package postgresql-client-9.3 9.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to upgrade: alternative pg_basebackup.1.gz can't be slave of psql.1.gz" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270597
<pitti> jibel: hm, why do we have ubuntu-desktop in a server upgrade test? (http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-server-lts-saucy-amd64/26/artifact/results/bootstrap.log)
<jibel> pitti, interesting, it was not part of the original bootstrap.
<jibel> pitti, and was not in yesterday's upgrade
<pitti> jibel: hm, I don't remember logging into those containers, did I mess up anything?
<jibel> pitti, there is no risk of messing up anything. I've been sidetracked by a HO, I'll have a look, maybe the original config is wrong
<pitti> jibel: no worries, please don't interrupt anything
<pitti> jibel: I'm still investigating the grub issue in VM, my initial fix didn't work
<jibel> pitti, so from history.log the initial provisioning is wrong, but the profiles are correct
<jibel> pitti, I'll recreate this container
<jibel> and amd64 too
<pitti> jibel: can you please poke me when these are done? my postgresql fix landed in trusty, I'd like to restart precise-trusty-server-tasks*
<pitti> and the xorg fix is in as well, I'd like to run those too
<jibel> you can restart *tasks* only p>t+lts-s had this problem
<jibel> lts-s-server
<jibel> pitti, I restart upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-server-lts-saucy-(amd64|i386) you can restart tasks too
<pitti> jibel: yes, done; thanks!
<jibel> pitti, lxc being lighter than VMs maybe we could increase the number of executors to 4?
<pitti> ah, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upgrade-ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-amd64_vm/24/artifact/results/bootstrap.log grub-install was *still* grub 1
<pitti> jibel: not sure, it's still rather heavy; I managed to kill wazn with a dist-upgrade in a container twice already
<pitti> but you have a better gut feeling about what these machines can do
<jibel> hm, the run queue is pretty low and there is not bottleneck on IOs
 * pitti wonders why he doesn't see any of the print() statements of AutoUpgradeTester/UpgradeTestBackendQemu.py in bootstrap.log
<pitti> oh, they are in the console log
<pitti> grub VM fix, take 2 running
<pitti> jibel: so ATM we have 1 slot on aldebaran apparently?
<pitti> and two on wazn?
<pitti> precise-trusty-server-lts-saucy-{i386,amd64} pass again
<jibel> there are 2 slots on each hosts, so 1 free slot on aldebaran, 0 free on wazn and 2 free on alderamin
<jibel> pitti, but these tests use a lot of disk so we cannot balance the load between all the hosts, it would duplicate the base images. So LXC are done on wazn, S->T in VMs on aldebaran and P->T in VMs on alderamin
<pitti> *nod*
<jibel> ideally we'd have 1 shared disk with all the base images and distribute the jobs on a pool of slaves
<pitti> in this brave new future world of CI machinery we probably will
<jibel> :)
<pitti> jibel: btw, what is saucy-{i386,amd64}.qcow2 on aldebaran?
 * pitti is a bit confused about all those images, bak/, etc.
<pitti> or the 5 checkouts of auto-upgrade-testing
<pitti> well, let's clean up next week
<jibel> pitti, <release>-<arch>.qcow2 are the original images created by vmbuilder
<jibel> pitti, we'll cleanup next week, remember this upgrader was not supposed to exist anymore and being replaced by utah :)
<pitti> darn, upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-server-tasks-* caught the previous postgresql-common still
<pitti> will probably need some time for whichever mirror to catch up
<pitti> err, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-desktop-lts-saucy-i386/13/? -- quois ?
<pitti> "quoi"
<pitti> that's installing xserver-xorg-video-dummy
<pitti> jibel: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upgrade-ubuntu-saucy-trusty-desktop-amd64_vm//25 ☺
 * pitti cleans up the other VMs and restarts those
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6920445/
<pitti> jibel: the first hunk was already there; I'll commit those as two commits to bzr, ok?
<jibel> pitti, suonds good
<jibel> ou
<pitti> done, and rolled out
<pitti> more green!
<pitti> jibel: nice, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-server-tasks-amd64/27/ survives the upgrade now, and detects a conffile prompt
<pitti> although I can't actually see any prompt in the log
<pitti> jibel: oh, I have an idea about http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-desktop-lts-saucy-i386/13/console
<pitti> jibel: you can't actually install xserver-xorg-video-dummy in that precise, it would need to be *-lts-whatever
<pitti> and apparently it's already installed anyway
<jibel> I don't see where it got this bind9.dpkg-dist from, there is nothing in the logs
<pitti> c'est une chose pour demain
<pitti> I hope the two running jobs that I kicked off will succeed as well now
<pitti> green!
 * pitti starts the other precise.lts*->trusty desktop tests
<pitti> jibel: as for bind, we kill the LXC overlay as soon as the test is finished, right? (for post-upgrade investigation)
<jibel> pitti, right, and it's in tmpfs, I'll add an option to keep it and upgrade on a persistent directory
<pitti> jibel: no worries, I'll try it manually tomorrow morning
<jibel> pitti, okay
<pitti> jibel: I pushed two new tests, FYI
<pitti> this is fun!
<pitti> ok, some red -> yellow, more on this front tomorrow
<pitti> good night!
<jibel> Good night pitti
<balloons> evening dkessel
<balloons> and moring to you Noskcaj .. how are you gents?
<Noskcaj> morning balloons. Pretty good, still waiting for MOTU and my new pc(s).
<dkessel> hey, good evening balloons :) i'm fine. how are you? how's the dog?
<balloons> I'm doing well. The dog is up and moving about happily. He's all to happy to overdue it. My wife tells me I have to be careful; I like running, hiking, etc and the dog is always coming along :-)
<dkessel> hehe :)
<dkessel> mh. can't find the official instructions for ubuntu touch installation on the 2013 nexus 7.... i thought it has become the officially supported tablet now...
<balloons> dkessel, it's "flo" right?
<dkessel> balloons, "razor", I believe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexus_7_(2013_version)
<balloons> regardless, the image is still wip.. however if you are feeling brave
<dkessel> ...if somebody tells me that at least it won't render the nice new tablet broken.... ;)
<dkessel> i chose the 32 gb variant and hope to get dual boot...
<balloons> dkessel, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06352.html
<balloons> rsalveti would know more
<balloons> and, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06378.html
<balloons> dkessel, ^^ that's probably better to use actually
<balloons> I guess the tldr is if you wait a week or so, it'll be much easier
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit?
<balloons> Letozaf_, craving a cheese sandwich and some tea :-)
<dkessel> hehe many thanks balloons :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol I finished dinner about an hour ago
<dkessel> balloons, I guess I can cope with stock android for some weeks at least ;)
<dkessel> rsalveti, I will be glad to test any never installation instructions ;)
<balloons> dkessel, no worries.. You'll be able to consume ubuntu touch soon enough
<balloons> Letozaf_, do you have a favorite cheese?
 * balloons is still stuck on cheese
<Letozaf_> balloons, well not really I like a lot of types of cheese
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I prefer Asiago it's an Italian cheese
<balloons> mm yes, quite good..
<Letozaf_> balloons, what kind do you prefer ?
<balloons> last night I had some gouda with a bit of fruit..
<Letozaf_> balloons, sounds delicious
<Letozaf_> balloons, sometimes it's also nice to have  cheese with jam too
<balloons> we must stop.. lol.. hunger
<balloons> anyways, is AP working for you now Letozaf_ ?
<dkessel> guys... i am getting hungry again :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, haven't tired, but I will now, I was working on bug 1238902
<ubot5> bug 1238902 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "10de:0422 [Asus M2N] Xorg crashed with SIGABRT" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238902
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like I'm getting good at compiling kernels :P (without configuration, just compiling :P)
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-)(
<rsalveti> dkessel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6915695/
<rsalveti> just make sure to boot the device at least once after doing oem unlock
<dkessel> rsalveti, thanks. is setting up dual boot possible yet?
 * Letozaf_ is updating autopilot
<rsalveti> dkessel: yup, ondra knows how to do it
<dkessel> ondra?
<dkessel> rsalveti, ondra?
<rsalveti> dkessel: he's in #ubuntu-touch
<dkessel> ok thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah! autopilot launch is working again :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent, so might we be able to finish reminders?
<balloons> if I remember right, the issue was the app having changed
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah! think so, I am trying to remember
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe it's just better I update the one on my PC and run it to see what it's like now
<Letozaf_> balloons, one thing I do not remember, now reminders app enters my Evernote account directly
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes I think that's ok. We did work that would allow us to get around that.. my oauth-branches I believe use my account. We have a test account now.
<balloons> anyways, first things first, let's make them work again ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but do I have to test using your test account or is it ok to use mine ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, right.. test using your own
<balloons> we'll do the work again to migrate to the special test account.. david set one up
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, just one thing: reminders-app will enter the evernote account right away right? so I will have to fix the test that selects the account and then enters it
<balloons> Letozaf_, umm.. I think if only one account is defined they might do that. But even if you have it all setup, you still need to select the account at the moment
<balloons> not a bad idea to make that piece a little utility function you can remove later if needed
<Letozaf_> balloons, I launched reminders-app with autopilot launch and it entered my account without me having to select it
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh then they already made the change :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try to add a second evernote account to see what happens
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool, yes if you have two accounts you have to select one, it you only got one it enters directly
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will have to fix the test
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will have to check if there are two accounts
<balloons> Letozaf_, gotcha. Yea, I remember them wanting to change that, didn't realize it was done already. For the test then, yes assume we have 1 account already authenticated
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! ok, so I won't have to check if there are more than one, suppose we will always test with only one account
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes.. We should develop a test for when there is a second account, but let's start simple :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
 * Letozaf_ need to reboot
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh! I removed the second evernote account, but now reminders-app doesn't enter my account directly but requires me to select it so now I am not quite sure what is the right behavior
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe adding and removing the second account "broke" something
<balloons> mmm.. tea.. the second cup is always better.. more steeping
<balloons> Letozaf_, wild.. that might just be a bug actually
<balloons> if you wipe the cache for the app, I assume it will fix itself
<balloons> ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try
<dkessel> balloons, nice to see you guys have got the google calendar with QA events online... that will make it easier for me to participate
<balloons> dkessel, yes, It's been handy.. I hope you find it useful too
<Letozaf_> balloons, weired, if you run reminders-app with autopilot launch it enters the one and only Evernote account direclty, If you launch autopiolot run -vv to run the tests, it wants you to select the only Evernote account
<Letozaf_> balloons, I cancelled the ~/.local/share/com.reminders...    dir
<balloons> Letozaf_, are you sure you are removing the directory? That sounds really odd
<balloons> although honestly it should matter
<balloons> one account should go straight in
<balloons> I guess keep poking around till you figure out what's goin gon
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I launch the reminders app installed on my PC fom touch coreapps ppa it doesn't enter directly the one and only account, is there a directory to remove so I can clear it's settings ? I do not think it's the ~/.local/share/com.reminders-app one as I have already tried removing it and nothing changed
<balloons> Letozaf_, I suspect you are launching different versions of the codebase. What's in trunk should be what's in the ppa though
<balloons> I wouldn't worry about removing the settings constantly.. It was just worth a try.. it should work, no matter what
<Letozaf_> balloons, could be should I remove the ppa ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, well you don't need to worry about the ppa version. Work using what's in the source
<dkessel> good night. see you :)
 * Letozaf_ is rebooting
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-13
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: could it be that the quantal-saucy-* tests on wazn actually use the quantal-trusty-* containers?
<pitti> jibel: I'd like to add a grub workaround for bug 1060404, which breaks the quantal → saucy upgrades
<ubot5> bug 1060404 in lxc (Ubuntu Quantal) "update-grub runs and fails in containers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060404
<pitti> jibel: if I add the workaround to LXC's bootstrap(), is it true that I can just blow away the existing container and the job will regenerate it? certainly looks like it, but I don't know whether you did any customizations to the containers which need to be recreated then
<jibel> pitti, Good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va ?
<jibel> pitti, q->s use q-s containers, the profile was misconfigured with trusty as target release, but I fixed it and they should use q-s containers now
<jibel> pitti, ça va bien et toi?
<jibel> pitti, there is no customization to the containers, you can destroy them and they'll be recreated
<pitti> jibel: je n'ai pas domi bien
<jibel> pitti, you're training to support jetlag next week ? ;)
<pitti> upgrade-tester@wazn:~$ sudo lxc-ls --fancy|grep quantal
<pitti> heh
<pitti> → only gives me quantal-trusty-*, no quantal-saucy-*
<pitti> but http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-quantal-saucy-desktop-amd64/27/consoleText confirms that it was running on wazn
<pitti> Testing '/home/upgrade-tester/auto-upgrade-tester/profiles/trusty/ubuntu-quantal-saucy-desktop-amd64'
<pitti> profilename:  upgrader-ubuntu-quantal-trusty-desktop-amd64
<jibel> pitti, hm, looking
<pitti> jibel: so I want to replace /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub if src_release == 'quantal'; I'd need to do that before starting the container, otherwise it would only be in the overlay, right?
<jibel> pitti, if you do it in bootstrap() it will be done in the base container
<pitti> jibel: ah, you think it's better to always apply it in upgrade()?
<jibel> pitti, if the workaround must always be applied for quantal it doesn't hurt to apply it to the base image, does it?
<pitti> jibel: no, it doesn't
<pitti> jibel: and I don't see that I have rootfs and src_release in upgrade(), so it's easier there, too
<pitti> it's modifying a conffile, so we should get a conffile prompt on that; but we can filter that out
<pitti> I asked on the bug whether we should SRU it properly, then we can remove this again
<jibel> pitti, I fixed profiles q->s to generate a container q-s, the target release was set to trusty, I forgot to commit my changes
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks
<pitti> darn, I just started a build 3 seconds ago
<pitti> but, there will be more runs :)
<jibel> pitti, there is a whitelist for conffiles that are expected
<jibel> in the test
<pitti> jibel: oh, I don't see that in "share/post_upgrade_tests/test_conffiles.py
<pitti> oh, you mean that checks which conffiles were already modified before the upgprade
<jibel> pitti, I mean if there is a .dpkg-dist created because the file has been voluntarily modified before the upgrade, it can be ignored.
<pitti> jibel: so whatever you changed for q->s, is that in bzr? there are no new commits
<pitti> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.5.0-45-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-45-generic
<jibel> pitti, in lp:~jibel/+junk/auto-upgrade-testing_profiles/
<pitti> disabled to work around LP#1060404
<pitti> banzai!
<pitti> jibel: ah
<jibel> I'll move them back to trunk
<pitti> I wonder how bootstrapping the quantal containers worked without that in the first place
<jibel> merge them actually
<pitti> upgrader-ubuntu-quantal-saucy-server-amd64               RUNNING  10.0.3.45  -     NO
<pitti> jibel: ^ confirmed, thanks
<jibel> pitti, what's the problem with unity, python-apt,... and python:any in http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-desktop-i386_vm/25/console
<pitti> jibel: filed a while ago as bug 1271237
<ubot5> bug 1271237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Trusty) "precise → trusty upgrade: packages fail due to python:any dependency" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271237
<pitti> jibel: in short, we need to teach apt or u-m to first upgrade dpkg and apt, then the rest
<pitti> precise's apt doesn't understand python:any dependencies yet
<jibel> pitti, ah right, thanks
<pitti> jibel: I have that, bug 1279424, and bug 1060404
<ubot5> bug 1279424 in xorg-lts-transitional (Ubuntu) "Needs to clean up /usr/lib/xorg/protocol-precise.txt" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279424
<ubot5> bug 1060404 in Auto Upgrade Testing "update-grub runs and fails in containers" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060404
<pitti> with these fixed, we should have a lot of green
<pitti> hm, yesterday we also had that conffile prompt, searching where that was
<jibel> pitti, it was precise-trusty-server-tasks IIRC
<pitti> hm, building the container got stuck
<pitti> jibel: the workaround worked, now I get a conffile failure on that file: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-quantal-saucy-server-amd64/28/artifact/results/bootstrap.log
<pitti> ah, I should probably move the original file to dpkg-dist in teh workaround, so that the "new changed conffile" detection works
<pitti> no, I misunderstood that; I'll just whitelist it
<jibel> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6924523/ should be enough
<jibel> +/tmp/
<pitti> right, that's what I'm doing now
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6924537/
<jibel> pitti, LGTM
<pitti> green!
<davmor2> Morning all
<balloons> can anyone reach https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/Tester?
<balloons> so weird, I can't get to it on my mainbox.. wild
<mrgoodcat> working fine for me
<balloons> ty mrgoodcat :-) Good to know the crazy begins and ends here
<mrgoodcat> I know the ubuntu wiki is caps sensitive, could that be your issue?
<balloons> well now it's working. I was getting server 400 errors
 * balloons rattles head
<balloons> good point on the caps sensitive though!
<balloons> https vs http as well
<mrgoodcat> it is the only caps sensitive website i can remember seeing in a while
<mrgoodcat> actually i just tested a few and apparently caps sensitive is normal behaviour and i never noticed
<balloons> :-)
<hggdh> host names on URLs are not caps-sensitive, but the rest of it will probably be (certain on Unix servers, unknown on Windows ones)
<balloons> I'll take the high road on this one and blame, well let's see.. nyan.cat
<phillw> balloons: you have mail
<balloons> phillw, ty ;-)
<phillw> balloons: yvw... I do lurk :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-14
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: poor wazn, load of 9 and 6 QEMUs running in parallel..
<pitti> (DKMS at the moment, apparently)
<pitti> jibel: someone disabled the http_proxy setting from wazn's /etc/environment, and it seems when calling prepare-testbed from jenkins it doesn't get read (through PAM) anyway, so on alderamin/aldebaran/wazn I now added them to ~/.adtrc
<pitti> jibel: could you please do the same on albali? I. e. append
<pitti> http_proxy="http://squid.internal:3128"
<pitti> https_proxy="http://squid.internal:3128"
<jibel> Bonjour pitti
<jibel> pitti, done
<pitti> jibel: merci
<pitti> jibel: bonjour!
<jibel> pitti, do you think autopkgtest of apt timed out because a proxy is set?
<jibel> we should also add a no_proxy=localhost
<jibel> pitti, also for libreoffice, it fails because a chown of the test tree takes more than 100s and times out
<jibel> do we really need all these timeouts in autopkgtest, or only 1 for the build and 1 for the test?
<pitti> jibel: re
<pitti> jibel: haven't looked at apt yet, next on my list
<pitti> jibel: ah, I thought localhost was kind of implied, but sure, let's add that too
<pitti> jibel: I didn't introduce them, but I think having *some* time out is good as sometimes copying stuff around involves tar | scp | tar etc. which can easily hang indefinitely
<jibel> pitti, I know you didn't, but there are timeouts for nearly every action, which is probably too much e.g for dir copies or chown, I hardly see how these commands can block
<jibel> I'll increase the short timeout to see if it makes libreoffice test go further
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> jibel: I added no_proxy=localhost to .adtrc on the usual three and pushed a commit to also transition $no_proxy to the VMs
<jibel> pitti, added to .adtrc and pulled on albali
<pitti> jibel: merci
<pitti> jibel: and FTR, yay for fixing the precise-lts-backports upgrades
 * pitti looks at the remaining failures
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel:         output_file = '/tmp/obsolete_conffiles.log'
<pitti> jibel: how does that become a jenkins artifact?
<pitti> jibel: does it just attach /tmp/*.log or do I need to register new files somewhere?
<jibel> I think it's hardcoded somewhere :/
<pitti> jibel: I want to make the conffile test more verbose, and add old/new files (perhaps a diff) as a new /tmp/conffile_prompts.log
<jibel> in UpgradeTestBackendSSH.py
<pitti> ./AutoUpgradeTester/UpgradeTestBackendSSH.py:        self._copyFromImage("/tmp/obsolete_conffiles.log", self.resultdir)
<pitti> I only see that
<pitti> does that apply to LXC as well?
<jibel> pitti, it does
<pitti> because these tests do get obsolete_conffiles.log
<pitti> jibel: ah, ok; thanks!
<pitti> # find /etc -name '*.dpkg-dist'
<pitti> /etc/default/bind9.dpkg-dist
<pitti> I found it, but it's still nicer to see it right away in jenkins
<pitti> (reproduced locally in a chroot, I meant)
<pitti> but there are half a dozen files in /etc named "bind9", it's too obtuse ATM
<jibel> pitti, I should copy to a /tmp/result in the guest and copy that instead of individual files and preserve the directory tree structure, at least in the name
<pitti> jibel: right, that should be easy; queueing that
 * pitti pushes another commit that fixes upgrade-ubuntu-quantal-saucy-desktop-{i386,amd64}
<pitti> jibel: do you know why test_dpkgdist does all that dance with copying stuff to /tmp ?
<pitti> jibel: it would seem much more useful to me to compare the whitelist against the original paths, and print out the list comparison with that
<pitti> jibel: in other words, do you mind if I completely rewrite that? (I have a work item "fix conffile upgrade test" anyway)
<pitti> jibel: I pushed r94 for that, it just puts the diffs into the main log now
 * pitti looks into the actual bind issue now
<jibel> pitti, sorry was otp, it is just to collect them after the test
<jibel> pitti, but it cannot work because conffiles = glob.glob('/tmp/*.dpkg-dist') is executed on the host :/
<pitti> jibel: yeah, I think with r94 it's more useful
<pitti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-server-tasks-amd64/30/console
<pitti> jibel: of course now the tests fail due to the libgcc mess, but it also has the conffile prompt
<pitti> jibel: no diff in this case as .dpkg-dist and /etc/default/bind9 are indeed identical, but I tested it on my workstation where I do have some changed conffiles
<pitti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-server-tasks-amd64/30/artifact/results/bootstrap.log is better
<rbasak> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-adt-php5/106/ looks like an infrastructure related issue.
<rbasak> Is there anything I should be doing about this, or anybody I should be pinging? Or is this something that someone already keeps an eye out for?
<pitti> rbasak: already handled
<rbasak> Ah great. Thanks!
<pitti> rbasak: it's because of the botched libgcc1 which breaks *everything* in trusty now
<rbasak> Ah
<pitti> we'll wait for the fixed gccgo to go in, then retry everything
<pitti> see #u-devel backscroll
 * rbasak looks
<pitti> rbasak: it's not just php, there are a bazillion failures
<pitti> jibel is currently looking why it wasn't held back in -proposed
<rbasak> Thanks. That's an interesting/enlightening read.
<pitti> jibel: darn, and I was soo close on http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/
<pitti> the latter two failures should work as well now, after libgcc
<jibel> pitti, nice. and from the logs I cannot find why it libgcc has been promoted :/ now reading the code of britney
<jibel> I: [Fri Feb 14 09:42:55 2014] - Requested autopkgtest for glib2.0_2.39.4-0ubuntu1 (NEW gccgo-4.9 1:4.9-20140213-0ubuntu1)
<jibel> I: [Fri Feb 14 09:44:03 2014] - Collected autopkgtest status for glib2.0_2.39.4-0ubuntu1: RUNNING
<jibel> Copying: gccgo-4.9/4.9-20140213-0ubuntu1
<jibel> for example, glib triggered by gccgo, correctly identified as running but gccgo has been copied anyway
<pitti> jibel: I moved precise-i386.qcow2 away (to *.old) on alderamin, as they are ancient (may last year), and dist-upgrading them takes very long
<pitti> jibel: I was hoping the job would rebuild them, but http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-ubuntu-precise-trusty-desktop-i386_vm/29/console is just sitting there without any noticeable progress (or started processes)
<pitti> jibel: does precise-{i386,amd64}.qcow2 need to be maintained/updated  manually then? (I can do that)
<pitti> jibel: ah, I have a ubuntu-kvm-i386-precise/tmpDdXOIt.qcow2, apparently it's rebuilding now (just curious that I don't have a kvm/qemu process), so nevermind
<jibel> pitti, no maintenance required, it is all created by vm-builder
<jibel> pitti, although the resulting VM may require an update from time to time otherwise the dist-upgrade at the beginning of the test can take a while
<jibel> I have a script somewhere to automate this
<pitti> jibel: right, that's why I blew it away and let it rebuild
<pitti> (well, I kept the previous .qcow until they get rebuilt)
<pitti> ah, and there it is, a fresh precise-i386.qcow2 \o/
<pitti> not 12.04.2 but .4 now
<brain_> hi all
<disc0tech> test
 * balloons waves happy friday to all
<roadmr> balloons: haha don't forget the <3
<balloons> roadmr, :-) May cupid's arrow find it's way to all the loves in your life
<roadmr> thanks <3
<DanChapman> evening folks
<elfy> g'evening :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi I have a quite strange problem with reminders-app I uninstalled it and now I am unable to install it again I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6933106/ the fact is that I cannot find this qtdeclarative5-evernote0.1 anywhere, have you idea how to fix it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, apt-get update?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried and it does not work, I have been trying a lot of stuff but nothing worked
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was thinking to try on a new Trusty install on my notebook to see if it gets installed, because on my PC there is not way to get it installed
<balloons> Letozaf_, likely the dependencies are not correct
<balloons> so it's a packaging issue
<balloons> it's pulling from the ppa
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I know but I cannot find the way to fix this :(
<balloons> so, you can force install it anyway, odds are it will work. We have to look at what the package is called now
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will try to force install
<balloons> Letozaf_, any luck?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, let's look @ the packaging
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily?field.series_filter=trusty. you can see the version in there for the plugin
 * Letozaf_ is looking at the link
<Letozaf_> balloons, I do not see this qtdeclarative5-evernote0
<Letozaf_> balloons, and I have already the evernote plugin installed
<Letozaf_> account-plugin-evernote
<balloons> ok, I removed the package and got the same issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh!
<balloons> Letozaf_, it's a good thing
<balloons> it confirms it's a packaging issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, good ?
<balloons> bug filing time
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! now I understand what you ment with good
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I will report a bug on this issue, ok?
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1280459
<ubot5> bug 1280459 in Ubuntu Reminders app " unmet dependency when installing reminders-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280459
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes :-)
<bfiller> balloons: we're getting a failure on an integration test on the latest image. any ideas on this? was previously working fine http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6933841/
<bfiller> autopilot test that is
<balloons> bfiller, does the test use the uitk emulator?
<bfiller> balloons: let me check, here is the full log. getting tons of introspection errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6933871/
<balloons> bfiller, the toolkit, the toolkit emulator, and autopilot have all changed within the past 24 hours
<bfiller> balloons: yup, this broke something
<balloons> I take it the codebase did not right?
<bfiller> balloons: it's failing on this line: get_proxy_object_for_existing_process(pid) which looks like it's imported from from autopilot.introspection import get_proxy_object_for_existing_process
<bfiller> balloons: the code did change in camera-app, but nothing at all that would affect this test
<bfiller> balloons: but I'm getting blamed :)
<balloons> bfiller, well first things first. Let's pull the old code and run with the new stuff and see what happens
<bfiller> balloons: apparently that works, rsalveti tried it. where can I get the previous camera-app package to try?
<rsalveti> bfiller: http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/c/camera-app/
<balloons> rsalveti, bfiller I was going to checkout the old code and run it.
<rsalveti> previous package is from 06-Nov
<balloons> going to grab the code now, reproduce locally and go
<balloons> rsalveti, oO why so old?
<balloons> do we know what revno the package was built from?
<rsalveti> bfiller might know :-)
<rsalveti> hm, let me check the changelog
<bfiller> rsalveti: let me check trunk
<bfiller> trunk here btw https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk
<rsalveti> yeah, a lot was done that is test related since then
<rsalveti> mostly porting to python3
<rsalveti> balloons: rev 225
<bfiller> ahah
<bfiller> I see the problem
<balloons> ahh I see omer did a py3 port in between
<bfiller> rev 229
<bfiller> omer added the test that is failing now
<bfiller> so it was never being run previous to this release
<bfiller> but I did build from trunk and test it a few days ago and it was working
<balloons> unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.camera_app.tests.test_gallery_integration
<balloons> I pulled trunk and hmm.. ohh, unity 8 :-)
<rsalveti> bfiller: just fix it lol
<rsalveti> let's land a new version
<rsalveti> haha
<bfiller> rsalveti: skip()!!!!
<bfiller> what
<rsalveti> haha
<bfiller> balloons: when do you see that ModuleImportFailure error?
<balloons> bfiller, trying to list the tests..
<bfiller> balloons: shows up fine for me, you need unity8-autopilot installed as well
<balloons> yes exactly
<balloons> I did install build deps
<balloons> *didn't
<balloons> is webbrowser tests still ok?
<balloons> they use the same calls
<balloons> phablet only.. argh
<bfiller> balloons: browser seems ok
<bfiller> balloons: I need to EOD, I filed this bug if you figure anything out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1280485
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1280485 in camera-app "[autopilot] integration test failing" [High,New]
<balloons> bfiller, :-) I'm in the same boat
<bfiller> balloons: in the mean time, I'm going to skip the test to unblock the image promotion
<balloons> bfiller, since you filed a bug, no worries
<bfiller> balloons: thanks, have a good weekend
<balloons> rsalveti is correct.. it looks like this never ran
<balloons> and it's not systematic, so it's just camera
<balloons> enjoy bfiller
<phillw> balloons: ping
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-15
<DanChapman> good morning all :-)
<disc0tech> \query DanChapman
<disc0tech> oops
<DanChapman> hey o/ disc0tech
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-16
<DanChapman> good morning all
<elfy> indeed it is DanChapman :)
<senan> DanChapman, Hi
<senan> DanCHapman, how are you ?
<DanChapman> senan im good thanks and you?
<DanChapman> ahh senan i see you have updated that mp, let me just reboot into buntu and i'll give it a spin. back in a min
<senan> DanChapman, I'm fine.. cooking lunch now :)
<senan> DanChapman, used GtkRadioButtonAccessible's showing property to check whether the map is showing or not.. I think it will work fine
<DanChapman> senan cool. First run i got 4 errors, running again to see if it's the same......
<senan> DanChapmanl, :(
<senan> DanChapman, here its running fine
<DanChapman> senan this is what i'm getting http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/docs/DiskUsageAnalyser.xml
<elfy> DanChapman: if you get chance can you look at couple of manual testcases ? want to get them synced to the tracker today if possivle
<DanChapman> elfy yes certainly, just gonna make some coffee first then will take a look :-)
<elfy> DanChapman: cheers - I'll let you make a whole pot :p
<senan> DanChapman, why its showing error in Scan Folder ?? ...
<DanChapman> senan its not finding the menuitem for some strange reason
<senan> DanChapman, but I haven't touched those part :(
<DanChapman> elfy i presume <em> is similar to <i> or <b> formatting type emphasis 'thingy' ? :-)
<elfy> yep
<elfy> italics
<DanChapman> cool
<DanChapman> elfy you ok to merge?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> did you do them both?
<DanChapman> awesome :-) yes mate did both
<elfy> DanChapman: you are a gent :)
<DanChapman> senan, I don't know i'll have a look through the logs see if i can see anything
<DanChapman> senan are your using python3-autopilot?
<elfy> DanChapman: thanks chap - all synced and added to the tracker \o/
<DanChapman> elfy no worries, anytime. :-)
<senan> DanChapman, I dont know dan.. how to check that ?
<DanChapman> senan when you run the tests do you use 'autopilot run ...' or 'autopilot-py3 run ....' ?? ('autopilot3 run' i believe works aswell)
<senan> DanChapman, no I use autopilot run Disk..
<senan> DanChapman, here I tried using sandbox run, all is well :)
<DanChapman> senan ideally yo ushould be using python3-autopilot as that's what will be used on jenkins
<senan> DanChapman, how do I install it ?
<DanChapman> apt-get install python3-autopilot, and then autopilot-py3 run
<senan> DanChapman, let me check that.. Currently I'm updating my ubuntu installation
<DanChapman> senan it looks like the menuitem label value needs changing as all strings in py3 are unicode, so we don't need to give unicode chars. try switching the '\u2026' back to '...'
<senan> DanChapman, ok
<senan> DanChapman, so going forward, I should use autopilot 3 right
<DanChapman> senan if that doesn't resolve it i would recommend adding some logging to the test see if you can pin point whats going on
<DanChapman> senan yes, I think the wiki should be updated to reflect this (It might do already)
<senan> DanChapman, is there any chage for vis ?
<senan> DanChapman, GtkWindow doesnt come under the baobab app right..I mean the menus
<phillw> balloons: give me a ping when you get chance. I need a 2nd for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware there is only me as admin to move things... :(
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-09
<teward> where do we file bugs with the daily isos?
<teward> [2015-02-08 21:24:29] <jsjgruber> Bug ; error dialog on boot of current daily iso
<teward> [2015-02-08 21:27:48] <jsjgruber> User ubuntu .config file owned by root rather than by user ubuntu
<teward> ^  from #ubuntu-bugs
<ePierre> hey guys!
<ePierre> Any news about Ubuntu 14.04.2? Wasn't it supposed to be released last Friday?
<teward> ePierre: correct me if I'm wrong but the 19th is in 11 days?
<teward> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<teward> (search for 14.04.2)
<ePierre> teward, oh you're right! I saw a bunch of e-mails last week about the .2 version testing and thought it was due very soon :D Thanks for the reminder!
<elopio> good morning
<teward> there's no mirrors of the daily ISO builds are there?
<teward> just the master cdimage servers?
<balloons> teward, no official mirrors I know o
<elfy> teward: not sure tbh - I've never seen mirrors
<elfy> hi balloons :)
<balloons> hey elfy
<elfy> balloons: good weekend I trust
<elfy> not broken anything
<teward> balloons: elfy: I know the official mirrors https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors don't have daily
<balloons> no breaks.. needed a good bit of rest yesteday, tired!
<teward> someone on Ask ubuntu is looking for a more local daily builds mirror near China, but meh
<jpds> teward: That's releases.
<teward> jpds: i'm aware - they said 'cd mirrors', but the question remains for daily mirrors
<teward> and AFAIK there aren't
<balloons> teward, ahh, excellent question. If they use zsync the diff should be small it should be ok
<teward> (could probably repurpose one of my servers to do it, but i don't need em)
<teward> balloons: assuming they have a copy - they still have to zsync the whole image down once
<teward> or twice
<teward> (depending on which images they pull)
<balloons> teward, yes you do need a first image, and if the diff gets large then :-)
<teward> balloons: indeed.  Y'know, it helps when people are specific and don't confuse things too - they think http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/ means precise still gets daily builds
<teward> IIRC they don't, it's already 'stable'
<elfy> balloons: Read vivid-desktop-amd64.iso. Target 27.1% complete.
<elfy> the difference between utopic and vivid for me :)
<balloons> teward, precise still gets new builds, since it's still supported afaik
<balloons> it's just a rollup of the archive
<elfy> balloons: and did you know that vivid ubuntu is still giving home/$USERNAME/.config owned by root
<teward> balloons: but is that daily built or only around point-release dates
<teward> because that's the confusion on the end user
<teward> i understand if it's near a point release and testing, but the standard users don't.
<teward> (being a power user gives good insights into things)
<dobey> elopio: hey. did you get a chance to try my pay-ui adt-run-ap branch btw?
<elopio> dobey: I gave it a try and got the same error you got.
<elopio> couldn't dig futher than that on friday, sorry.
<dobey> elopio: ok, i'm really confused on why it's not working :-/
<elopio> dobey: can you run it with the null testbed? on your host machine?
<elopio> that's what I was about to try, before things collapsed in the sanity suite.
<dobey> elopio: --- null instead of qemu?
<elopio> dobey: yes.
<dobey> adt-run [11:53:35]: ERROR: unexpected error: "sh -ec awk '/^deb(-src)? .*(ubuntu.com|debian.org|ftpmaster)/ { if ($3 !~ /-/) { $3 = $3"-proposed"; print }}' /etc/apt/sources.list `ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list 2>/dev/null|| true`  > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/proposed.list" failed with stderr "sh: 1: cannot create /etc/apt/sources.list.d/proposed.list: Permission denied
<dobey> no :)
<elopio> right, that probably might even break your host.
<dobey> from that i guess it wants to run it on my host machine and screw with my data
<elopio> dobey: we can inspect the tree. Put a self.app.print_tree before the self.app.select_single(objectName='payui') that fails to you.
<dobey> elopio:
<dobey> err
<dobey> elopio: ok
<elopio> it takes as an argument the file where it will store the tree. If you pass a name inside the output dir of adt-run, it will be collected after the failure
<dobey> elopio: where do those artifacts go though?
<pitti> dobey: hey, how are you? you asked about where the test output goes -- that's -o <dir> or --output-dir <dir>
<dobey> elopio: afaict, all the screenshots and such just get deleted when adt-run finishes
<dobey> pitti: and where does it go by default?
<pitti> dobey: if you want to poke around in the testbed after a failed test, use -s instead (or --shell-on-failure)
<pitti> dobey: just to stdout/err
<dobey> pitti: do artifacts not get copied to the host anywhere?
<pitti> (and a temp dir, but that will be cleaned up)
<pitti> dobey: they are, with --output-dir
<dobey> would be nice if the temp dir was copied to /tmp on the host before the vm gets destroyed
<dobey> by default
<dobey> elopio: where are the docs for that print_tree() call?
<elopio> dobey: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/api/autopilot.introspection.html#autopilot.introspection.ProxyBase.print_tree
<doug5> balloons, ping
<balloons> doug5, pong
<doug5> balloons, :) can you take a look at this when you have time? https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/ubuntu-calendar-app/WeekView-ScrollToToday
<balloons> doug5, sure
<doug5> balloons, merci
<balloons> doug5, heh, why the change?
<dobey> elopio: ok, i am not seeing any file in the output directory for the tree structure
<dobey> elopio: i only see the autopilot.subunit file
<doug5> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/WeekView-ScrollToToday/+merge/243664
<dobey> :-/
<doug5> balloons, also, if there is something else to do...tests or autopilot, I'm available
<elopio> dobey: I will give it a try.
<balloons> doug5, awesome. Let's think
<dobey> elopio: ok, thanks for helping with this. i really want to get it in and working
<elopio> dobey: no problem. But I'm about to start our planning meeting, so I might be slow today.
<dobey> elopio: ok, i'll look at other stuff in the meantime
<balloons> doug5, I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test&orderby=-datecreated&start=0. I know the calc reboot needs some stuff still for the scientific calculator they are adding
<doug5> balloons, ok, I will take one of those :)
 * balloons cleans up fix committed bugs
<wxl> balloons: wha?
<balloons> wxl, howdy
<balloons> I was curious how the testing jam went! Any feedback?
<wxl> oh yeah i need to write it up
<wxl> i'm not sure what people usually do for time, but we had about 3 hours
<balloons> wxl, if you wouldn't mind sending it along to the list as well, that would be awesome
<wxl> most of the time was spent discussing testing and bug triage
<wxl> it would have been wise to have only focused on one of the two
<wxl> this being my first jam ever, i didn't know better, i guess
<wxl> but there was a lot of good dialogue and with bdmurray around, the bug discussion went great
<wxl> our local lug's head was there, so that was good as far as helping him grok the ubuntu way of doing things
<wxl> so we enabled people to test but didn't necessarily get to much actual testing :(
<wxl> but i would still consider that a success
<wxl> i sure learned a lot for next time
<balloons> wxl, excellent. I'd love a writeup and any feedback from myself / team would be wonderful. I'm glad you got to spend that much time together. Good stuff!
<wxl> yes i'll make sure you have it today or tomorrow balloons
<elopio> dobey: I have the tree file http://paste.ubuntu.com/10146794/
<elopio> the pid is from a qfiledialog.
<elopio> I think that's what happens when you launch qmlscene with the wrong path. It will ask you to choose a qml file to open.
<dobey> elopio: ugh. how does one launch it with the wrong path?
<elopio> yeah, looking at the subunit file I see that.
<elopio> dobey: btw, you can use this to view the subunit screenshots: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLtbmQxXYc
<elopio> 13:10:28.520 INFO _launcher:373 - Attempting to launch application '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene' with arguments '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/@all/com.canonical.payui/share/qml/payui/payui.qml --desktop_file_hint=/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/@all/com.canonical.payui/payui_payui.desktop' as a normal process
<elopio> dobey: I guess it's that @all.
<dobey> elopio: and what did you add exactly to get the file?
<dobey> elopio: or it's embedded in the subunit file?
<elopio> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10146868/
<dobey> oh
<doug5> balloons, can we try to push it on trunk?
<dobey> elopio: why would the '@all' there be invalid? it's a valid file path :(
<balloons> doug5, on your mp? it was going into mihir
<balloons> 's right?
<doug5> kunal actually
<doug5> balloons, but yes, you're rught
<doug5> *right
<elopio> dobey: I didn't know that was valid. So there must be a different problem, like the file it's not there.
<dobey> elopio: yeah, so i just tried locally by creating an @all symlink to another directory and loading a qml file via it, and it worked :-/
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> elopio: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/765/console <- this is apparently what happens when jenkins tries to run the tests on an actual device
 * dobey wonders what is going on here
<dobey> why does qmlscene complain about every letter in "-testability" not being a valid option?
<dobey> does that mean qtdeclarative5-test-plugin is missing?
 * dobey wonders if he should just propose this branch anyway
<balloons> ahh yes, lovely bug
<dobey> balloons: the -testability thing?
<balloons> dobey, indeed
<dobey> yeah, not fun
<dobey> but also probably the least of my problems at the moment, with regards to autopilot tests :-/
<elopio> dobey: the screenshot for jenkins looks a little different. It's not opening the file selection dialog.
<dobey> i don't see a screenshot there
<dobey> but unity8's complaining about being unable to connect to mir there
<dobey> oh i guess i have to grab the subunit file to see the screenshots
<dobey> and then use the trv thing to view them
<dobey> hmm, and i can't seem to run it from the source tree
<dobey> elopio: ok, well those screenshots make sense
<dobey> elopio: since qmlscene fails to run, it just takes a screenshot of what's in the mir buffer anyway. in this case, it's just the dash
<elopio> dobey: right. So the problem here is launching payui.
<elopio> I'm not sure I'll be able to help you there. Ted might be more useful.
<dobey> right
<dobey> i don't think ted probably knows why qmlscene is complaining that -testability is an invalid set of arguments
<dobey> elopio: besides, i've fixed the u-a-l issue already, by avoiding u-a-l all together, for the autopilot testing
<dobey> elopio: look at the console output from qmlscene
<dobey> not ideal :-/
<dobey> but at least i'm not getting that locally
<dobey> locally it runs but doesn't load the file for some reason
<dobey> so i guess it thinks the file doesn't exist
<elopio> dobey: yeah. You can ignore the testability part. That's ugly, but harmless. The mir is the one that I think shouldn't be there.
<elopio> on the one running locally on my qemu, I don't see any output from qmlscene
<dobey> right
<dobey> because qmlscene runs ok there
<dobey> it just thinks it has no file input and opens the file open dialog
<dobey> i'm guessing when running on the actual device, the problem is that access to mir is confined
<dobey> and thus we can't open the ui
<dobey> adding a log message to make sure the file exists; maybe i got the path wrong but it should be correct
<elopio> I'm going to get some lunch. I'll check back soon. dobey: please let me know if you find anything useful.
<dobey> enjoy elopio
<elopio> thanks. You too ^^
<dobey> somehow lunch sounds much better than "wait for autopilot to fail"
<balloons> elopio, how's the backlog on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+activereviews look?
<balloons> elfy, sorry ^^
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> 17:15:42.167 ERROR testresult:44 - ERROR: unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.pay_ui.tests.test_pay_ui
<dobey> wtf :(
<dobey> ah, somehow an extra ) ended up in the code :-/
<dobey> ah, bad reviewers
<dobey> gah, ok so it thinks the file doesn't exist, which means 'click info' is lying or something :-/
<dobey> elopio: ok, time for me to go. but it seems the path to the qml doesn't exist, so either click is lying about where it's installed, or something weird is going on there :-/
<alesage> elopio, I'm seeing import failures presumably due to my being on utopic, what did we decide to do about those?
<alesage> elopio, should I file a bug, do we wish to support utopic, etc.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-10
<elopio> alesage: didn't this fix the import issues for you?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/remove_tests_import/+merge/248817
<elopio> it should have.
<elopio> Hello everybody.
<dobey> hi elopio
 * dobey wonders what the "password" is for ssh into the failed adt-run vm
<dobey> derp
<dobey> ubuntu duh
<elopio> dobey: hello.
<dobey> yay progress
<elopio> dobey: yay, I've just read your email
 * dobey hopes those tests run correctly this time
<dobey> also, i should probably set up an archive mirror on my server
<elopio> I have no idea why I get only the build dir. But it seems you got it right. I will just ask you to put on the README the intructions to get the vm and to run the tests there.
<dobey> sure
<elopio> dobey: what pitti has recommended me is to use an apt cache.
<elopio> I used to have squid-deb-proxy, now I need it again.
<dobey> elopio: yeah
<dobey> elopio: but i have this: /dev/md200      3.6T   88G  3.4T   3% /srv
<dobey> might as well use the space :)
<pitti> apt-cacher-ng FTW :)
<elopio> :D
<elopio> pitti: have you tried apt-cacher-ng when running the tests in the phone?
<pitti> elopio: no, I didn't; you can't reconfigure apt on a phone, after all (as /etc is r/o)
<elopio> pitti: I tried making it read/write, installing squid-deb-proxy, and then back to read only. It didn't work.
<pitti> elopio: yeah, that can't work at all
<pitti> elopio: at most, you can add an apt.conf.d/ snippet to use apt-cacher-ng or squid-deb-proxy or whatever from your *host*
<pitti> and set up ssh port forwarding
<pitti> so that you forward your host's port 3142 to the phone
<elopio> I can try that. It's too slow for me, it takes like 20 minutes to set up the phone, and 10 running the tests.
<pitti> $ cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<pitti> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://127.0.0.1:3142";
<pitti> i. e. put something like this on the phone
<pitti> and then ssh -R 3142:localhost:3142 phablet..
<pitti> (not sure if phablet-shell has an option to add ssh options, i. e. do port forwarding through adb)
<pitti> elopio: it takes 20 mins to download the test deps?
<dobey> it doesn't directly, but you can hack the script
<elopio> pitti: yes. And sometimes it fails when it's about to end. That's the joy of living here.
<brendand> elopio, functionally speaking https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/skip_sim_pin_if_nosim/+merge/248920 is ready
<brendand> elopio, please review when you can
<brendand> alesage, fgimenez ^
<elopio> brendand: on it.
<elopio> fgimenez: I have built the selenium package in the ppa with debuild, but it doesn't contain the debian/patches.
<elopio> can you give me a hand with that?
<fgimenez> elopio: of course if i can, where is it?
<elopio> fgimenez: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/+archive/ubuntu/selenium/+packages
<fgimenez> elopio: ok thanks, i'll ping you back
<elopio> fgimenez: I've made this a task inside the oxide card.
<elopio> pitti: do you have any recommendations for putting a package from a ppa in the test bed?
<paulliu> elopio: hi. I tried to run autopilot3 with latest image. But seems a lot of error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10159979/
<elopio> so far, we are copying the package into our branch, because we have only one dependency. That might be better than adding the ppa to apt sources, because that will require apt-get update.
<paulliu> elopio: Is it because the image and the code I'm using is outdated?
<elopio> paulliu: if it's the latest image, it has unity from trunk, right? I see that trunk has the emulators module.
<elopio> you could be missing some dependencies. Did you install unity8-autopilot?
<paulliu> elopio: yes. But I don't know why it loads failed.
<paulliu> elopio: yes. I've installed it.
<pitti> elopio: you can do soemthing like --setup-commands 'add-apt-repository -y ppa:user/repo' -U
<elopio> paulliu: phablet-shell, and then open the python3 interpreter.
<elopio> try from there: from unity8.shell import emulators
<pitti> elopio: but on a touch image that's of course only for a local test (nothing for production)
<paulliu> elopio: ah. error.
<paulliu> elopio: let me check.
<elopio> pitti: and that -U brings us back to having a system that's different from the published image.
<elopio> I guess the right solution is to update selenium on the archive.
<elopio> fgimenez: fyi, we have selenium in a ppa because of https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=770232
<ubot5> Debian bug 770232 in python-selenium "Please remove the non-free files and upload to main" [Serious,Open]
<pitti> elopio: well, yes (but that's already done by adding a PPA)
<fgimenez> elopio: ah ok thanks
<elopio> pitti: right, but the ppa only has selenium, which doesn't affect the system and is used only for testing. It might be nice to be able to install packages from a ppa with the read-only partition.
<pitti> elopio: so a complete thing might be:
<pitti> elopio: --setup-commands 'mount -o remount,rw /; add-apt-repository -y ppa:user/repo' -U --setup-commands 'sync; sleep 2; mount -o remount,ro /'
<elopio> what if instead of adding the repository, we wget the deb and dpkg -i ?
<elopio> that setup will look uglier, but doesn't need the -U.
<pitti> elopio: well, then just replace the -U with an apt-get install -y selenium
<elopio> pitti: doesn't it require and apt-get udate?
<pitti> elopio: ah yes, you have to do that
<elopio> and that can cause later the read-only upgrade of things that don't work that way, like unity.
<elopio> I think that coping selenium into our code base while we update it in the archive is not so bad. Will discuss during today's meeting.
<elopio> s/coping/copying.
<pitti> elopio: as long as you remount-ro after that, it shouldn't be too bad
<pitti> but it's quite brittle of course
<pitti> apt-get often fails, remounting r/o sometimes fails with "busy" (the sync+sleep seems to help, but obviously not guaranteed)
<dobey> elopio: YAY! got some passing tests now :D
<elopio> woohoo.
<dobey> still some failures, but the app starts up correctly now
<elopio> dobey: in addition to the weird launching and the ubuntu-touch-session script, did you have to do something else?
<dobey> it would be really sweet if mir had a virtual frame buffer we could use, and we could have qemu images built with the ubuntu-touch seed and a mirvfb that was used as the display system in it
<dobey> elopio: there's still a couple things that need to be done i think
<dobey> but i'm not sure exactly what yet
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1239872
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1239872 in Mir "[enhancement] Add a virtual framebuffer mode/driver for testing" [Medium,Triaged]
<elopio> for qemu touch images, I suppose we can request that to ci.
<dobey> why?
<dobey> ci isn't using qemu for running the tests
<dobey> and the qemu images are easy enough to create locally (well, i created mine locally, but i don't recall exactly how i did it right now)
<dobey> 1:04:41.269 INFO testresult:44 - OK: pay_ui.tests.test_pay_ui.PayUITestCase.test_add_credit_card_completed
<dobey> whee
<dobey> thouse pasting that line made irssi go a bit nuts
<dobey> something weird is happening
<dobey> there are 7 test_foo methods in the test_pay_ui.py, but trv on the subunit output file only shows two tests
<dobey> i think autopilot itself is crashing
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10160415/
<dobey> elopio, pitti: ^^ that trace seems to be coming from within autopilot itself, and not my tests
<pitti> yeah, I've seen  this occasionally too
<pitti> python-testtools or whatever
<dobey> any idea how to fix it? i think it's preventing autopilot from completing the whole test suite
<pitti> last time I've seen it was from bug 1417966, but when I fixed that it just went away
<ubot5> bug 1417966 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-run does not work with autopilot on emulator" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417966
<paulliu> alesage: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/notification_helper/+merge/249211
<pitti> but I didn't investigate that actual crash (and no cookies for using something as legacy as latin1 by default..)
<alesage> paulliu, I'll have a look at thx
<dobey> pitti: is the locale not being set properly in the emulator perhaps?
<pitti> dobey: adt-run defaults to C.UTF-8, and services in the emulator will probably have en_US.UTF-8 or so
<pitti> dobey: for sure nothing uses latin1 (ubuntu never supported non-UTF8 locales in any release)
<dobey> pitti: until very recently the default locale was unset, which led to it being something like C.ANSI-something
<dobey> pitti: we hit that plenty in builds on launchpad with the u1 packages
<elopio> dobey: that's a crash when trying to append the failed results. It's reported in testtools, I think.
<elopio> but your test has an error too, before that crash.
<dobey> elopio: yes, but it's only running 2/7 tests
<dobey> ok, so --setup-commands ro-apt is unusable
<elopio> dobey: pitti: it's reported here: https://github.com/testing-cabal/testtools/issues/111
<pitti> ah, thanks
<dobey> is there any way we can work around that somehow?
<dobey> bah
<dobey> i don't remember how exactly i created the qemu images
<elopio> dobey: I don't know. Would have to dig into testtools' details. If you want to see the results of the rest of the tests, I would just skip the one causing the crash.
<elopio> and, well, there's also the option to fix it, of course :)
<dobey> elopio: i don't think there is a specific test causing that
<elopio> dobey: if no tests fail, autoplot won't go into that code branch. It won't try to append the failed details, which is what causes that exception.
<dobey> elopio: what seems to be happening is that sometimes a couple of the tests time out, and autopilot crashes before the test finishes, and it doesn't run the tests after it.
<dobey> elopio: well i can't just skip all the tests :)
<dobey> and i don't know why the tets are timing out
<elopio> dobey: I prefer to run them one by one, either skipping all except one, or passing the test id to the run command.
<dobey> elopio: the problem then is if they all pass when run individually, it doesn't help when running them all at the same time, so i like to avoid creating such situations :)
<elopio> dobey: yeah, it's your choice for which method sucks less :)
 * dobey wonders what the easiest way to skip tests is
<dobey> @skip('Foo') ?
<meetingology> dobey: Error: "skip('Foo')" is not a valid command.
<elopio> I also find comfort on those situations thinking about the 100 tests in system settings.
<elopio> @unittest.skip('Foo')
<meetingology> elopio: Error: "unittest.skip('Foo')" is not a valid command.
<elopio> weird.
<alesage> @makemeasandwich
<meetingology> alesage: Error: "makemeasandwich" is not a valid command.
<elopio> self.skipTest('foo') inside the test or the setup.
<dobey> i thought the decorators were available in python now
<elopio> yeah, you can use both.
<dobey> and not just twisted or such
<dobey> ok, the decorator doesn't work
<dobey> and need to find a solution for running the tests on a device/emulator/etc running with mir
<wxl> who's the best person to chat at about touch image testing? got a nexus 4 at long last!
<balloons> wxl, awesome to hear it
<balloons> flash the devel-proposed channel and go break stuff!
<wxl> balloons: yeah, so i'm anxious to get going with testing and then eventually move on to development
<wxl> balloons: so it's all exploratory testing? i note there are testcases on the iso tracker
<balloons> there is usually something specific to test as well, if you sub to ubuntu-phone
<wxl> yeah i've already done that so i guess we'll see what happens there
<balloons> weird; I removed those testcases
<wxl> balloons: well there's no linked images :)
<balloons> wxl, there isn't supposed to be
<balloons> it's not managed there
<balloons> hence my surprise the daily builds were showing up; I removed them.. odd
 * wxl shrugs
<balloons> wxl, you can look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<wxl> balloons: thanks! i didn't notice that second one so that's super helpful
<dobey> why oh why is this timing out
<dobey> ah, of course, i know why it's timing out :(
<dobey> awful credentials
<dobey> hmmm, maybe not :-/
<doug5> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> doug5, hello howzit ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey!
<doug5> Letozaf_, good, you?!?
<Letozaf_> dobey, ah... I have a bad cold, have an headache ... but no so bad :P
<Letozaf_> oops doug5 not dobey sorry :P
<doug5> :D
<dobey> ok, so the buy button isn't being clicked :(
<doug5> Letozaf_, you're working too much :)
<Letozaf_> dobey, naaah! when you like something you never get enough :P
<doug5> correct :)
<Letozaf_> oopss it's the cold I keep on getting dobey instead of doug5 LOL
<balloons> howdy Letozaf_ ! back from the trip?
<balloons> doug5, hello to you as well
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ? is your wrist fine now?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep totally fine, pretty much 100% at this point
<Letozaf_> balloons, so you're brand new :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, something like that hah!
<Letozaf_> :)
<balloons> so . . . how's the phone? Better when you aren't testing it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the phone is great, very responsive and fast, better than the Nexus 4
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I also like testing with it :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, you kind of get bored if you do "normal" things with it, have to hack to have fun :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, Ubuntu Phones are for hackers :D otherwise you would get "normal" ones, this is special :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, very true
<doug5> balloons, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, you know what? once you get used to the Ubuntu Phone if you go back to Android you feel weired and uncomfortable, you wish to go back to Ubuntu Phone asap
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<dobey> elopio: any idea how to figure out why autopilot is clicking the mouse in the wrong location?
<elopio> dobey: are you clicking in a scope?
<dobey> elopio: no it's the pay ui app
<elopio> dobey: I was trying to click the uninstall button and found out that I was trying to click a button that was out of view, I had selected the wrong one.
<elopio> dobey: are you using click_object ?
<dobey> let me see
<dobey> elopio: yes
<dobey> item = select_single(); click_object(item)
<dobey> the button is definitely not out of view. it's in the failed screen shot
<elopio> dobey: things that come to mind: selecting the wrong object, or that the button is hidden by something else that's catching the mouse click.
<dobey> but i think the screen shot might be scaled down and i can't figure out how to get it out so i can open it in gimp and find the exact coordinates where it was clicked
<elopio> dobey: corey did a package for that. Let me see...
<elopio> dobey: https://github.com/cgoldberg/subunitdetails
<dobey> oh, hrmm, the coordinates are correct it seems
<dobey> so if the coordinates are correct, where is the mouse click going :(
<dobey> elopio: any idea how to debug why the click isn't happening if the coords are correct?
<balloons> dobey, sounds alot like a timing issue
<balloons> as a quick check, add a sleep before grabbing the object and clicking it. When it works you'll have confirmed it :-)
<dobey> i already tried adding a sleep before the call and it didn't help
<balloons> when you grab and click an object that *looks* like it's on screen the object properties often are incorrect
<dobey> i guess i'll add one between finding it and clicking it and see if it helps
<balloons> dobey, it's certainly possible it's something else, I just know timing definitely causes what appears to be autopilot clicking in the wrong place. The next thing I would try is to print the object and see what the properties are (and see if they line up with where the object actual is)
<dobey> balloons: yes, i already verified the coordinates are correct from the object tree. i was just confused about what the values for the rect were actually referring to
<dobey> (some rectangle implementations use two corners instead of width/height for example)
<balloons> dobey, you can also manually move the mouse and click the coords as you read them from the object
<balloons> my guess is it will click in the same "wrong" spot :-)
<dobey> it clicks in the correct spot
<dobey> and adding a sleep didn't help
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I missed the discussion around file manager.. need something?
<balloons> also doug5 did you get connected on the scientific calc tests?
<dobey> it's too bad i can't just do button.activate()
<balloons> dobey, so it clicks the right spot if you read it manually? If so, we can check the ap source for determining click object.. let's see
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I cannot find out why tests fail on this mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ajalkane/ubuntu-filemanager-app/sdcard-less-is-more/+merge/248444
<dobey> that is one thing that was nice about gtk+/a11y stuff
<dobey> balloons: i don't know what you mean by reading it manually
<elopio> dobey: no, that's precisely the idea. You have to go through the display and the input services to do the click with autopilot.
<elopio> dobey: do you have any other clicks working? could it just be that your qemu is not receiving the input?
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like the problem is with patching home as it happens only when launching tests
<dobey> balloons: i printed the tree and checked the globalRect: value, and calculated the center of that rectangle, and it's the exact value where the log says the mouse is clicking
<Letozaf_> balloons, not if you launch filemanager on desktop alone without tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, look at this http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/964/artifact/filemanager.tests.test_places.PlacesTestCase.test_go_to_root_must_open_the_root_directory.ogv
<balloons> dobey, yes it uses globalRect first, then center_x, center_y, and finally the x, y, w, h
<dobey> elopio: i doubt that's it. before trying to tap that button, it selects a text field and enters a value in it with no problem
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway I am still trying to find out the reason of this problem
<balloons> dobey, I mean if you issue a pointer.move(x, y), then pointer.click()
<balloons> with x, y based on the properties you read
<balloons> I assume that's what you mean when you said you got it to work
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh, I see the labels are blank. That the issue?
<dobey> i never said i got it to work. i said the values were correct based on the data available :)
<balloons> dobey, ahh.. I would play with move and move_to_object then
<elfy> balloons: seems like that gnome-sys-mon testcase is a new copy of yesterday's
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
 * dobey turns up some basement jaxx
<elfy> instead of just changing the original - added one to get rid of lubuntu references
<Letozaf_> balloons, tests fails because of that as there is no Object name 'Standard' and properties {'objectName': 'placeDevice'}.
<Letozaf_> balloons, for instance
<balloons> elfy, yesterays?
<elfy> https://code.launchpad.net/~saqman2060/ubuntu-manual-tests/gnome-system-monitor_on_Lubuntu/+merge/248990
<wxl> sorry i haven't got to that :(
<elfy> that's where the _lubuntu one is coming from - just grabbed his branch - has both files :)
<dobey> ok, doing a manual click doesn't help either
<balloons> elfy, ahh
<balloons> wxl, ideally we like things to be agnostic when they are common across flavors
<balloons> wxl, but please add your comments to the review :-) it'll be nice to have more than just elfy and me bantering hehe
<elfy> wxl: and no worries I watch for things on the manual side
<wxl> balloons: understood. makes it possible to start testing metapackages (e.g. lubuntu-desktop) in an agnostic fashion sometimes in the future.
<balloons> dobey, right, I assume it clicks the exact same location
<wxl> okie dokie
<balloons> which means the coords are not correct or something else is amiss
<Letozaf_> balloons, also this mp tests fail for the same problem: https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-filemanager-app/compressed-tars/+merge/249250
<balloons> wxl, well things specific to lubuntu should assume lubuntu, but i don't think gnome-system-monitor counts in that regard
<wxl> balloons: well, that too!
<elfy> wxl: for a lot of the specific xubuntu things - you'll see them in a folder of their own on the branch
<dobey> are the screenshots that get crammed into the subunit data, and which cause the testtools crash, getting scaled down when attached?
<wxl> what *IS* flavor specific? anyone can install anything from the repos
<elfy> aaah yes - but then that's not default and hardly likely to end up being tested
<balloons> wxl, right we try and focus on default stuff.. So pcmanfm would be lubuntu only for instance
<elfy> even so - we still tried as much as possible to make them agnostic
<wxl> so lxsession would be an example of something lubuntu-specific
<wxl> right right
<balloons> right
 * dobey thinks it would be easier to build a budget flow bench and controller than to do what he's doing
<balloons> dobey, are you using trv to read subunit files? it's really nice
<balloons> and yes, you should save the subunit output to a file
<balloons> don't console out it
<dobey> yes
<elfy> wxl: but even though pcmanfm is only used by you - if the testcase is agnostic - then anyone else can use it if they needed to
<dobey> but the screen grabs look scaled in that
<wxl> makes sense elfy
<balloons> makes it simpler to write as well.. and in case the UI changes, heh, means you are changing silly steps in the test
<balloons> *aren't changing
<elfy> if it says FAMILY instead of lubuntu or xubuntu - then it looks right
<wxl> elfy: can you link me to the xubuntu testcase folder if you have it handy?
<wxl> else i can go look it up
<elfy> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/files/head:/testcases/packages/Xfce/
<balloons> Letozaf_, that all makes sense. I assume trunk still passes though right?
<wxl> thx
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check just to be sure, but I think so
 * balloons pulls
 * Letozaf_ is running trunk tests
<balloons> so Letozaf_ if you wish, you could try it without patching home, but instead making a temp file inside of it.. Or run the test on the device (no patching there)
<wxl> there, nice comment left :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am seeing the same error running trunk tests, I see the folders without labels, running tests on my desktop
<dobey> ok, using a different set of coordinates didn't help either :-/
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try as you said, that is, running the tests on the device but anyway on desktop I will need to try without patching if I want to fix them
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so it's pre-existing and that makes sense. I suppose it wasn't an issue in the past
<dobey> whee, and no screen shot this time either :-/
<balloons> Letozaf_, what I would do is remove the patching. Then change things so you change directory to a new temporary folder you create before each test. Does that make sense?
<balloons> it was setup this way at one point, but moved back
<dobey> hrmm, but a couple other tests tap on a hyperlink label, and they pass just fine :-/
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok makes sense I will try what you say
<balloons> Letozaf_, although actually, I'm wondering how trunk is failing too. I'll have jenkins run it
<balloons> here's a trunk run; http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-filemanager-app-ci/453/
<Letozaf_> balloons, even if I saw the directories without labels this is the result of running trunk tests on sandbox on my desktop:
<Letozaf_> Ran 42 tests in 522.855s
<Letozaf_> FAILED (failures=1)
<Letozaf_> I: autopilot tests done
<Letozaf_> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":5.0"
<Letozaf_>       after 8483 requests (8483 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<dobey> so why isn't this working :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, mmm ... on Jenkins tests passed
<Letozaf_> balloons, oops no... wrong build
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it passed, now it has finished
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will re-run trunk on my PC and check better
<balloons> Letozaf_, it just makes me suspicious of new code, since trunk does pass
<balloons> dobey, sounds like it's not an autopilot thing based on what you said
<dobey> balloons: what could it be then? it works fine when i run it on my phone and tap on the screen with my finger :-/
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will check better, anyway I am also curios to find out why tests fail on my desktop :-P
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will be back tomorrow, it's getting late now
<Letozaf_> balloons, 'night
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure.. sounds like some fun hacking is in your future
<balloons> ciao Letozaf_
<balloons> dobey, if click_object and move, click both click the same place, and according to you the object's properties are correct and it's clicking in the right place, then ??? something with qemu?
<dobey> balloons: well other things get clicked ok, so i doubt it's qemu
<dobey> and changing it to click the cancelButton works
<dobey> so something else is definitely wrong
<dobey> either an invisible gremlin is stealing the event, or autopilot is getting the coordinates wrong somehow
<balloons> dobey, fair enough.. you are seeing what is going on, not I so ;-) I guess my point is, it sounds like autopilot is clicking exactly where it's supposed to click. Why the object is lying to you about where it' slocated is ?
<dobey> well it's clicking exactly where it thinks it is supposed to click
<balloons> dobey, ohh.. so you aren't sure it's in the wrong place? if it's an event stealing thing, that too could be interesting
<dobey> well, i'm sure it's the right place, given the data from the print_tree()
<dobey> but i am not sure the data is correct, i guess
<dobey> since clicking on all these other things works fine
<balloons> right.. so every other object reports correctly, just not this one. I guess I'm confused by your statements of event stealing
<balloons> that does make more sense.. in other words the click isn't captured. you could check that by having it click more than once
<dobey> it waasn't a statement
<dobey> it was a suggestion of something that is possible
<dobey> i just can't imagine what would be stealing the event
<balloons> apps can do that.. there was an app I worked on at one point that did it
<balloons> I think it was a UITK bug actually.. indeed it was
<balloons> a special scenario the app created, which caused the first click after opening the page to get eaten
<balloons> still since it works everywhere but in qemu, well :-)
<dobey> eh? it works in qemu for all the other buttons in this qml
<balloons> dobey, the answer is obvious. Autopilot hates you :-)
<balloons> you should join #ubuntu-autopilot and tell veebers to remove the #don't work for dobey code
 * veebers perks up on his name mentioned
<balloons> btw veebers things are still moving along on the AP import. I'm working on the quality section;probably have something to show you tomorrow
<veebers> balloons: awesome news ^_^, you're not currently waiting on anything from me are you?
<balloons> just the autopilot release :-) did it go in, I didn't check
<balloons> I saw it went to proposed
<veebers> balloons: also, let me know if there is anything I can do to help in this current convo
<veebers> balloons: oh rats, I forgot to put it on the backlog *blush* I'll work on that, but it might be delayed (sorry)
<balloons> veebers, dobey has historically had horrible times with ap, and is experiencing some interesting behavoir atm
<balloons> I'll let you two talk if you wish..
 * balloons goes to walk the dog
<balloons> veebers, no worries, just keep in touch on it landing!
<veebers> balloons: will do
<veebers> dobey: without knowing the whole story, I would suggest ensuring you're selecting the correct object that has the correct globalrect (and not some sub-support object for instance)
<veebers> also, when using the -v (and -vv) flags autopilot will report the coords of where it is clicking, which might be useful double checking it's happening in the right place
<veebers> and finally, ensure that the object that you are attempting to click is ready for the input (and not currently moving for instance (and the coords would be wrong))
<veebers> </spam> ^_^
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10164717/
<dobey> that is the code that does the select and tap of the object
<dobey> and yes, the coordinates are correct. just checked again what they are in relation to the button which does get clicked, and is immediately next to this button
<dobey> both buttons are same width/height, and 16px between them
<dobey> veebers: the big problem is that i have no idea how to even debug this
<veebers> dobey: pretty much the first thing I do to debug issues like this is to put a break point in the code and poke around once it's paused
<veebers> (e.g. if I do the tap a 2nd will it work, if I wait for a second will it work)
<dobey> veebers: i am not sure i can do that here. i'm running the tests under adt-run with qemu
<dobey> so i don't think a break in pdb will result in adt-run spawning sshd and letting me access the vm
<dobey> no, adding a sleep, or calling it multiple times, doesn't work
<dobey> it's like the event is not making it to the button for some reason
<veebers> dobey: ah right, so when I do that I scp the code onto the device and run it manually there
<veebers> that does sound odd, are you able to tap the button yourself during the test?
<dobey> no
 * dobey wonders if it's something to do with screen resolution
<veebers> dobey: as in, when the test is running and when the test attempts to tap the button, if you manually tap it for it does the button work?
<dobey> veebers: you mean physically, or by calling pointer.click() at the specified location?
<veebers> dobey: sorry yes I meant manually with your own finger :-)
<dobey> calling pointer.move() then pointer.click() didn't work
<dobey> well it works as installed on the phone. i can't do that with a virtual X display inside a qemu
<dobey> where the test is running
<dobey> and running tests on a phone or in the emulator, is very non-trivial right now, because this isn't a normal app
<veebers> dobey: ah right (sorry I'm not completely up to play on how your running it etc.)
<veebers> dobey: Can you see the screen when the test is running?
<dobey> yeah, it's the pay-ui which is a very special thing, so can't ubuntu-app-launch it, and can't start random processes that connect to mir
<dobey> i cannot
<dobey> i can see the attached failed screenshot in the subunit data when it fails, is all
<veebers> dobey: Ah I see. Yeah, the screenshot is what I was going to suggest taking a look at
<dobey> yeah the screenshot isn't helpful
<dobey> i can see the button is there :)
<veebers> dobey: heh right :-P Is there a cursor on screen? Also, might be worth trying the video recording argument (I really don't know if that will work or not with the qemu/virtual X, but worth a try)
<dobey> cursor isn't visible, but that's normal for screenshot to not show cursor
<dobey> and i don't think there is a reasonable way to pass additional arguments to autopilot through adt-run
<veebers> dobey: hmm, I'm a little stumped. It would be ideal to be able to run the test locally or on a device as it gives us a bunch more debugging options
<dobey> well on a device is probably not going to be doable until we can have a solution to how to run the code under both mir and x without too much trouble
<dobey> ugh, now the downloading the debs bit is being slow for me
<dobey> oh well, way past time to have gone
<dobey> later
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-11
<balloons> dobey, are you running a window manager inside your vm?
<kris_> Hello everybody. I was thinking to join quality team as a tester and contribute little bit. My knowledge about Linux is very limited. This is actually my project for one of my classes at school. Our assignment is to join an open source community, participate and contribute.
<wxl> kris_: excellent. welcome! have you seen the wiki pages already? there's a lot of detail there!
<kris_> Yes, I have.
<wxl> kris_: are there any questions about how the process works or where to get started?
<kris_> I have been reading the wiki pages, and I can’t imagine how can I contribute. It is little bit overwhelming. So yes, what would be my first step?
<wxl> kris_: so i assume, by testing, that you want to help with testing the installation images, correct?
<kris_> Actually Yes, I was looking at the ISO tracker walkthrough.
<wxl> ok, so basic first steps:
<wxl> 1. make sure you have a launchpad account
<wxl> 2. join the ubuntu-quality team on launchpad
<wxl> 3. sign up for the mailing list
<wxl> 4. hang out here
<wxl> once you got that out of the way, then we can move on to the actual work :)
<kris_> I have setup a Launchpad account already. So let me join the quality team and mailing list.
<wxl> let me know when you're done
<wxl> kris_: i'm out of here in 10 minutes so i'm going to break it down for you:
<wxl> when it comes to ISO testing, we have sort of three different ISOs that may get tested at any particular time (tho not necessarily all of them):
<wxl> 1. daily images
<wxl> 2. milestone images
<wxl> 3. LTS point release images which are milestones, technically, but good to point out as they're on their own cycle
<wxl> so daily images represent the current state of development. both LTS and non-LTS versions have them (so right now, there's a vivid daily and a trusty daily)
<wxl> milestone images are release images though not necessarily just the final release. there's alpha 1 & 2, beta 1 & 2, and ultimately the final release
<wxl> LTS images have several point releases that collect updates and include support for newer hardware. like i said, they're a sort of milestone
<wxl> if you look at the release schedule, the milestones always come out on thursday. the testing on those images come out the tuesday before. right now, there's nothing going on, though the 2nd point release of 14.04 (trusty) will come out next thursday.
<wxl> that being said, i would focus your effort right now on daily images (specifically vivid daily)
<wxl> i would suggest doing your tests on a virtual machine
<wxl> you can do it on real hardware, but ultimately, it will wipe everything out, so it will need to be a spare machine
<wxl> i would suggest virtualbox for this pupose
<wxl> so you'll want to install that
<wxl> then go to the ISO tracker, then vivid daily, then pick an image. if you're only interested in ubuntu, go to ubuntu desktop. if you want to help out with other flavors like kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, etc., tehy're there too
<wxl> make sure you choose the image that reflects your machine's architecture
<wxl> as a general rule, i386 will work no matter what
<wxl> when you click on it, there will be a link to download info
<wxl> download it
<wxl> then make a new ubuntu/linux virtual machine (default settings should be fine) and in the storage tab of the settings on that machine, add the iso to the empty ide drive
<wxl> then boot the image
<wxl> at that point you follow the test cases
<wxl> if you find a bug in your testcase, file it with `ubuntu-bug <package>`
<wxl> then include the number of the bug in your report
<wxl> at the end, if the test case succeeds, then mark it a success. otherwise it's a failure.
<wxl> then do some more images
<wxl> and then do the same thing the next day and so on
<wxl> eventually you run out of work. at that point you can help with bug triage :)
<wxl> ok, i'm out
<wxl> good luck kris :)
<kris_> thank you
<kris_> I have joined the group and mailing list.
<kris_> If I run into any problem, I'll come back here, thanks again.
<balloons> awesome kris_. Basically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/Tester is everything you need to know :-)
<kris_>  Yes, I'm reading it right now. Lots of information, very helpful.
<paulliu> alesage: hi. So did you review my branch?
<paulliu> alesage: Just want to make sure that it is good enough to be used in the power indicator testings.
<dobey> balloons: i think the ubuntu-touch-session setup script for adt-run doesn't start one
<elopio> good morning.
<dobey> morning elopio
<elopio> hello dobey. Last I read is that your problem is only with one button, right?
<dobey> elopio: yes
<balloons> dobey, I find running a window manager is required in order for some things to work correctly. Not sure if this is a case of it or not, just tossing it out
<dobey> balloons: i'll try making it start unity8 then
<balloons> you are running under mir?
<dobey> no
<elopio> dobey: have you pushed to your branch with the instructions to create the qemu?
<elopio> I need to copy somethings you have to the webapps tests. I might as well give it a try and see if I can find something related to the button problem.
<dobey> elopio: no, i don't remember how i created the images
<balloons> dobey, if not, I use something like ratpoison then
<dobey> elopio: i think maybe it was adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud
<balloons> basically something that autofocuses the app on launch
<dobey> balloons: having no wm means whatever is on top of the stack has focus. and focus is surely not the issue as other things in the window can be clicked
<dobey> "adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -r vivid" i think is how i built the vivid image
<balloons> dobey, just passing along that I had issues in the past.. my issues where with clock app actually, and noticing a qml property was never set unless run under some sort of wm
<dobey> sure, i don't know what your specific issue was, but it sounds different
<balloons> definitely was.. just trying to empty the brain of all the quirks I've ever experienced and pass them along ;)
<dobey> hmm, i guess i can't start unity8
<dobey> will try unity7 then
<dobey> hrmm, unity7 won't start, probably due to video of course
<alesage> paulliu, sidetracked by other stuff last evening, will look at asap
<dobey> whee and sometimes i don't even get a screenshot or such with the 'failure'
<elopio> alexabreu: ping. I have three things to talk to you about your branch.
<alexabreu> elopio, sure
<elopio> alexabreu: first, we need it to be python3. So on your dpkt-architecture call, you will need to add the argument universal_newlines=True.
<elopio> to make it return a string.
<elopio> also, that means we need the PPA thomi started, fgimenez is giving it the last touches.
<alexabreu> elopio, yes (for python3) but I made it python2 bc of selenium, which was python2 afaik
<alexabreu> elopio, ah no my mistake, there is a python3 version, so I'll fix that for sure
<elopio> alexabreu: second thing, the only way I got it to work when using launch_click_package was to use initctl set-env for dev tools host and port. So I think that we need different ways to set the env vars depending on how we launch the package.
<elopio> alexabreu: and last thing we need to discuss is how to get this tests running. If we put them in a debian package, we can tell ci to configure it for us using the selenium ppa.
<fgimenez> elopio: alexabreu a first version of the ppa is ready for testing at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/+archive/ubuntu/selenium
<elopio> alexabreu: another nice alternative is to split the tests, one per click package. On the manifest we specify the tests to run, and then they are runnable with adt-run using qemu as a testbed.
<elopio> according to dobey's recent adventures, it's likely that if we go the adt-run way, we'll hit some problems because it's mostly unexplored.
<elopio> fgimenez: thank yyou. I will give it a try.
<balloons> experimental selenium packages? elopio fgimenez what do you have up your sleeves?
<elopio> thanks for the info in the crd fgimenez. That quilt push -a was the command I missed.
<dobey> elopio: maybe you should just have the EnvironmentVariable fixture set the variable in the upstart and dbus sessions
<alexabreu> elopio, could we control when the tests are being run? or do they have to be run manually?
<alexabreu> elopio, regarding the envvars, any suggestion?
<elopio> alexabreu: if we go the adt way, it's going to be manual because ci is not yet ready to run those tests. But there are some good points for this: it's the future and ci is going to get it working for merge proposals soon, and by documenting how you create the qemu, you will have an environment that really easy to reproduce, so everybody should always get the same results.
<fgimenez> elopio: it's the quick solution, probably it would be better to change the source format and have the patches automanaged
<fgimenez> elopio: but that means more changes to the package itself
<elopio> alexabreu: about the env vars, my suggestion is to try to always launch the click package and set the initctl env vars, but that would mean to either install the click package or to make a test desktop file to launch it.
<elopio> if we go the qemu way, adt-run takes care of installing it.
<elopio> for the test desktop, I need to give it a try. I'm not sure if it'll work. I'll be playing with your branch today.
<alexabreu> elopio, ok, feel free to MR something
<elopio> fgimenez: I understand that. I would love if we could update the package in debian, so the patch won't be needed. But that's something to discuss for the next sprint, it might take us too far from our goal. For now, your quick solution is perfect.
<elopio> I'll give it a try after walking the dog. bbs.
<dobey> well
<dobey> i got metacity working and qmlscene can actually do maximized now, but the click still fails
<dobey> ok, so i changed the resolution of the xvfb to 540x960, and hav metacity running, and the qml is maximized, and it still times out
<dobey> anyway, i guess i should go get lunch.
<dobey> hrmm
 * dobey wonders who else to bug about this problem
<dobey> or if i should just try to land my branch with skipTest added to these tests that fail in this way
<elfy> balloons: I'm working now on updating the manual testcase wiki page - I will add a note about not adding possible test numbers to mp's
<balloons> elfy, always seems to confuse folks :-)
<elfy> yea - it shouldn't in future :)
<elfy> I remember doing exactly the same thing :p
<elfy> balloons knome - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsUsage
<elfy> this page has 'bit's of bzr in it - there are other bits, like adding and commit messages at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual/Writing
<elfy> which I'm looking at now - should I add add & commit to the tools usage page and remove from the writing one?
<knome> elfy, probably so because that page can be reused
<knome> (without having looked at the pages just right now)
<knome> :)
<elfy> ok - and yea - I can just clean up the write page and add thing to usage now
<balloons> knome, what's the ticket for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1416893?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1416893 in Ubuntu QA Website "cannot login to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/" [High,Triaged]
<knome> i don't remember from the top of my head
<balloons> apparently it's still an issue; I didn't realize
<elfy> bug 1416893
<ubot5> bug 1416893 in Ubuntu QA Website "cannot login to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416893
<elfy> I hope
<elfy> yay
<knome> it's still an issue if the SSO account doesn't have a username associated with it, eg. it's not linked with LP
<knome> elfy, ticket meaning the canonical IS one
<elfy> oh sorry
<knome> can't find the ticket now
<knome> maybe pleia2 knows
<balloons> interesting.. so people with sso accounts, but never signed up for launchpad?
<pleia2> yeah, there's a forever ticket, sec
<balloons> so if they sign up for launchpad, does it fix the issue or no?
<pleia2> #24297
<balloons> also, dkessel did you see pleia2's feedback?
<knome> balloons, fixes
<pleia2> filed in April of 2014, last response I got was in May of 2014 (no fix), I followed up on January 4th again
<knome> only last year? :)
<balloons> knome, so is it a matter of a better error message then?
<dkessel> good evening
<knome> balloons, that would be a start
<pleia2> the transition from lp to Ubuntu SSO was a serious disaster with no communication with the community, so we have problems all over the place :(
<dkessel> balloons: yes. i read the part about the list of known bug, and about the hardware URL box
<knome> balloons, but ultimately, it should just allow doing whatever is needed to log in on the fly
<pleia2> help wiki, loco.ubuntu.com, iso&package tracker are the ones I know of
<knome> might affect other sites too
<knome> what about pad? forum?
<balloons> dkessel, yes.. I'm thinking about the hardware link especially.. I know you have a nice idea for the bugs
<dkessel> balloons: honestly, i don't know if anyone ever used those URLs. I would not have any problems with dropping it ;)
<dkessel> but i am not part of the target group of that information ;)
<balloons> dkessel, I was thinking to do the same
<balloons> that is, dropping the field completely. Originally we envisioned a hwdb, but that never really came to pass
<dkessel> elfy, what do you think? ^
<wxl> infinity: the metapackage issue is not affecting vivid daily is it?
<elopio> brendand: should we also skip the wizard test if the sim is not inserted?
<elfy> re hardware info - never use it - never ask people to use it :)
<elfy> I've set up a xubuntu place for that information for if *we* ever need it
<wxl> oops
<brendand> elopio, why?
<balloons> given Liz's feedback and knowing I've been asked about it before it seems to be mainly a point of confusion. I too, do not use it
<elopio> brendand: I'm getting:
<elopio>   File "/tmp/adt-run.ePQNOn/build.FOM/real-tree/ubuntu_sanity_tests/tests/test_settings_wizard.py", line 120, in test_complete_settings_wizard
<elopio>     self.assertEqual(sim_inserted, self.is_sim_inserted)
<elopio> um, but that shouldn't happen. That's weird
<dkessel> pleia2: i updated bug 1017207 to note the hardware URL input box should be removed
<ubot5> bug 1017207 in Ubuntu QA Website "Clarify what a "URL to the hardware profile" is in tracker" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017207
<pleia2> dkessel: hooray :)
<elopio> dobey: how are you running your tests? I still get the launching error.
<elopio> I'm using adt-run --click-source . --click build/com.canonical.payui_15.01.last_amd64.click -U --apt-pocket proposed --setup-commands ubuntu-touch-session --- qemu /media/elopio/vms/images/adt-vivid-amd64-cloud.img
<brendand> elopio, shouldn't that just match the fact of whether the sim inserted screen is shown with the sim status?
<elopio> brendand: yes, I'm waiting for the screenshot. Maybe the wrong screen was opened.
<brendand> elopio, is_sim_inserted will be true if a sim is inserted in any slot
<elopio> it comes with no screenshot, how convenient :/
<elopio> brendand: I'm not able to reproduce your uninstall errors.
<brendand> elopio, i'm not able to not reproduce them :)
<brendand> elopio, i will try and figure out what's happening
<elopio> brendand: I left comments on the branch. In theory, I have code to make sure they don't happen. So if you see it again, please paste traceback and screensthot.
<dobey> elopio: what revision of the branch do you have?
<dobey> elopio: i've added skips for the tests which fail due to the buyButton click failing. and i just pushed a new revision which updates the HACKING file
<elopio> dobey: I'll follow the instructions from there.
<elopio> dobey: is this expected? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10176933/
<dobey> elopio: yes. add --maint-mode and it should "do the right thing" there. i left --maint-mode out of the HACKING file so it would show up for people who might need to care about that
<dobey> i don't think having the one extra package installed will matter for them though
<elopio> dobey: got it.
<brendand> elopio, alesage - could one of you give this a second review? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/print_using_argparse_conf/+merge/249304
<elopio> dobey: I don't have the right chroot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10176950/ A step with the command to create it would be useful
<elopio> brendand: sure, one second.
<dobey> elopio: hmmm
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> elopio: done
<dobey> elopio: i've finally made an MP for it too: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pay-ui/adt-run-ap/+merge/249387
<brendand> elopio, to confirm - the thing you would like to be fixed is passing the artifacts_directory instead of the config stack?
<brendand> elopio, someone accidentally set https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/print_using_argparse_conf/+merge/249304 to top-approved
<brendand> elopio, if you want i can make another proposal to implement your suggestion
<elopio> brendand: well, that's related to the mail I sent to vila with copy to the mailing list. I think I would prefer to unpack the values from the config and pass them as arguments if they are just a few.
<brendand> oh what the hell?
<elopio> so get artifact directory before calling the methods, and pass the directory as argument. If you like the idea, yes, a branch for it would be nice.
<elopio> it will change your tests a little too.
<brendand> elopio, i pushed and it went to trunk...
<brendand> elopio, bzr did something dumb
<brendand> elopio, i'll fix it
<elopio> brendand: :) not a big deal, as your branch is actually fixing the issue.
<elopio> about the test suggestion, I will try to make an MP so we discuss it there.
<brendand> elopio, ok. i just checked i didn't introduce any flake8 issues too
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<brendand> elopio, looks like we are broken again:
<brendand> elopio, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10177521/
<elopio> brendand: coudl it be that your image is too old?
<elopio> if there is a new one, you should flash it.
<elopio> veebers: looking at all the prints for finger movement we are now getting in the log, I think that autopilot's -v should only print info messages.
<elopio> -vv should print debug.
<veebers> elopio: Sounds reasonable, I totally agree about the prints for finger movement
<veebers> elopio: can you file a bug against ap stating that?
<elopio> veebers: yes, give me a second.
<elopio> and that means that we need to print more info in our tests, which is good.
<veebers> no pressure, just when you can. I can't fix it right now anyway ;-)
<elopio> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10177617/
<elopio> you missed the 'create'
<elopio> veebers: the only pressure is that I will forget if I don't do it now :)
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1420949
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1420949 in Autopilot "Autopilot run with -v prints debug information" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> elopio, i just updated that's why i'm saying we got broken :)
<elopio> brendand: I don't get how the apt list in a newly flashed image can point to non-existing packages. I will reflash.
<dobey> elopio: oh, oops indeed
<elopio> brendand: agh, same problem here.
<brendand> elopio, might be a small window between image builds where we get hit by this
<elopio> so it seems we are with no good solution here. If we add the update, we might get unity upgrade. If we don't, we might get 404
<elopio> brendand: we will be hitting this until a new image is made, unless we update.
<elopio> for now, and to let us keep working, I suppose adding the -u option for the update is the way to go
<elopio> I have no idea what an image tester should do in this case.
<elfy> balloons: ok - redone https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual/Writing and added stuff tohttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsUsage
<elfy> wxl: you going to get that gnome monitor one merged - or I can I'm wandering about in the tracker atm
<wxl> elfy: oh yeah i guess i can do my first merge :)
<elfy> don't forget to do the tracker first so you get the number and can rename the testcase :)
<wxl> help me out with that, elfy ?
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<elfy> then the admin option on the left
<wxl> jeez weird that you have to copy/paste everything
<elfy> :)
<elfy> then new testcase - don't give a number - that's automatic
<elfy> once you've got that - you can add the number and merge it
<elfy> balloons has a tool in the branch but I can never make it work
<Letozaf_> balloons, you're about ?
<elfy> he was - he's probably hiding from me again Letozaf_ :)
<knome> or me
<elfy> if we're both here - he's definitely going to hide :p
<wxl> elfy: done, but had to make another commit with the pass/fail bit corrected
<Letozaf_> elfy, LOL
<wxl> noticed that after the fact
<wxl> maybe i should have done a merge request but naaaah :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, good evening to you :)
<elfy> wxl: ok - thanks :)
<elfy> Letozaf_: and you too :)
<Letozaf_> :)
<elfy> Letozaf_: did you get a phone?
<Letozaf_> elfy, yes
<Letozaf_> elfy, a white one, it's really cool ?
<elfy> nice :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, did you try to get one on bq site ?
<elfy> nah - first of all I've no cash, secondly I'm one of those people who's phone contract is for hardly anything as I text and talk to people
<Letozaf_> elfy, :)
<balloons> sorry, missed her
<elfy> balloons: seems that it's no longer easy to see how to report testcase bugs from tracker
<elfy> bug 1420980
<ubot5> bug 1420980 in Ubuntu QA Website "Testcase bug reporting now no longer apparent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1420980
<elfy> balloons: not sure she's deliberately left right now
<balloons> elfy, nice catch actually
<elfy> someone I am talking to in #xubuntu-devel brought it to my attention :)
<elfy> xubuntu ftw :D
<balloons> elfy, btw the new page looks lovely!
<elfy> wiki ones?
<balloons> elfy, are you going to go ahead and move the script into the branch also? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide/test_case_format_script
<elfy> balloons: I was looking at that a short while ago - I assume just more or less the same as the existing tool?
<balloons> elfy, not sure what you mean, but we could certainly grab the code and place it inside the branch itself
<balloons> it would also be helpful to have a nice README inside the branch; even if you just point people to the wiki to avoid duplicating info
<elfy> that's what I meant - wget it then - make it a file with readme things ?
<balloons> elfy, yep :-0
<knome> please remove the instructions from the wiki :P
<elfy> ok - I'll make that next balloons
<knome> or at least don't make people go there to read the readme..
<balloons> I usually just run it locally rather than copying to /usr/bin as wekk
<elfy> knome: I'd not do that :D
<balloons> knome, lol, don't like the idea of linking to the wiki?
<knome> balloons, i don't like to force people to use the wiki if they already download the tool from a branch
<balloons> knome, :p I know. The instructions are really simple. Run it and pass your file as the argument
<knome> yes, that too
<wxl> elfy: i think i'm going to copy what xfce did and make a lxde folder in the testcases. i can do that without affecting anything else, right?
<elfy> yea
<wxl> i don't need to make a merge request, right? :/
<dobey> hmm
<elfy> well - probably better to do something - I can approve it as soon as I see it
<elfy> wxl: ^^
<wxl> k thx elfy
<alesage> elopio, veebers, paulliu asked me to review http://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/notification_helper/+merge/249211 , he could probably use your feedback too
<wxl> elfy: your turn :)
<wxl> not sure why all those bugs are linked grr
<veebers> alesage: ack, will push it on the stak
<veebers> stack
<elfy> wxl: propose it for merging so I can approve
<wxl> elfy: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/+merge/249427
<elfy> what's with all the bugs linked?
<wxl> i have no idea
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> something is messed up here me thinks
<wxl> i'm going to do this over
<elfy> ok
<elfy> I might have crashed before I see it again - put my name as reviewer and I'll do that as soon as
<wxl> elfy: ok NOW it's right
<wxl> i did my merge backwards XD
<elfy> all done
<wxl> thank you sir
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> what *we* did was only have things in xfce which were just us, so things like abiword which could have been used by anyone were in the main
<wxl> right right
<wxl> so i copied
<wxl> made sense to me
<wxl> i've used lxterminal on other flavors ;)
<elfy> so for instance - gnome system monitor would be where it is now
<wxl> yep
<wxl> elfy: you might want to move Xubuntu GTK3 Indicators and Power in there, no?
<wxl> or Xfce4 Assistive Technologies?
<elfy> I might once
<elfy> we don't actually do it anymore :p
<wxl> ah
<wxl> should prolly rm then
<elfy> wut?
<wxl> if you don't do it anymore, the testcase can be removed?
<elfy> no we use them :)
<wxl> oh
<wxl> then move them in Xfce/ ?
<elfy> ormight
<elfy> no - xfce was JUST xfce - xubuntu was kept out - it's from the way we used to do our testcases
<wxl> well
<wxl> there's something xubuntu specific in there
<wxl> settings of some kind
<elfy> anyway - the long and short of is - we're not looking to fiddle about currently :)
<wxl> hahhaa ok
<elfy> :)
<knome> theoretically the tracker "should" have a tagging system which allowed anything to appear under anything
<elfy> if I was ever likely to do anything it would be empty xfce on the branch
<knome> but practically it's just much more useful to group them to this kind of groups
<knome> "stuff that mostly xubuntu users use"
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> well
<wxl> merge requests welcomed, knome :)
<knome> of course you can put a rhino on an elephant
<wxl> hahahahahah
<knome> i mean i'm happy the way we have it now...
<elfy> wxl: when knome and I first worked out how we wanted to set it up - this was the easiest and most logical way
<elfy> we now don't test in quite the same way
<wxl> ah
<elfy> so it's less of an issue
<wxl> well i kind of like the separation
<wxl> it will make it easier for lubuntu folks to know where to help out
<elfy> and of course the tracker admin and branch are 2 seperate things
<wxl> or rather where to put their stuff
<knome> it's better than a list of all testcases..
<elfy> there is that
<wxl> elfy: which, to me, is really silly
<wxl> but again, merge requests welcomed XD
<elfy> wxl: yep - but these are the tools we have :)
<wxl> yuuup
<elfy> it's just nice to have someone else watching what goes on in the manual testing code tbh
<elfy> night wxl - have fun wondering what to do with the branch :)
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> night elfy
<alesage> balloons, do you know if there's a better remedy for the adt-run 404 errors you mention in your orange notebook post?
<alesage> I'm on the latest and greatest but getting some 404s
<alesage> :(
<elopio> alesage: we need to do the apt-get update, again.
<alesage> elopio, is writable-mode necessary for that?  and if so how to undo?
<elopio> I've made a card for it. I'll implement it now, unless you want to take it.
<elopio> alesage: writable is necessary, temporarily.
<elopio> umount to undo it. But there's a script that will take care of it for us.
<alesage> elopio, umount what?
<elopio> alesage: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=a51f26f61c376
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-12
<elopio> alesage: veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/apt_update/+merge/249430
<elopio> I'm going to the gym. bbl.
<elopio> veebers: I made comments on the branches.
<elopio> as before, maybe you can reply before leaving today so we can take over if needed, but following your preference.
<veebers> elopio: ack, just finishing off a review now then will review your comments
<veebers> elopio: and by branches you mean my one? Or are there others that you would like me to review too?
<elopio> oh, right, one is actually mine :)
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/apt_update/+merge/249430
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/selenium-ppa/+merge/249416
<veebers> elopio: awesome cheers, stacked and ready
<veebers> elopio: you still around?
<elopio> veebers: yes.
<veebers> elopio: sweet, just quickly with no lag, is there a reason why we can make the update_apt arg to run_sanity_tests the last arg and give it a default False value?
<veebers> i.e. run_sanity_tests(conf_name, tests_to_run, update_apt=False)
<elopio> veebers: I made it the argument of the center because I think one would usually call ubuntu-sanity-tests -c test.conf -u test_suite.test_module.test1
<elopio> and I didn't add a default value for it because Argparse takes care of that.
<elopio> veebers: but if you prefer to change the order and put a default value, I'll do it. No harm in that.
<veebers> elopio: hmm, right but you've had to update all the tests to consider the new argument
<veebers> (which is why I initially ask)
<elopio> veebers: right. I could remove that part of the diff if it had a default value.
<elopio> I'll do it.
<veebers> elopio: right, to me it's an indication to me that it's changed something outside of it's own influence
<veebers> elopio: regarding whoudl we even do this change, yeah I see the reason (something outside our influence caused it and it's not done under cover, the tester has to specificy it as a workaround)
<veebers> elopio: re: the ppa branch, I'm not sure I follow with moving it to a file?
<elopio> veebers: ok, going back a little, changing the order and using a default argument I removed one of the test changes.
<veebers> coolio, yeah sorry to jump around on you while you're changing things :_)
<elopio> the other are still needed, because we are testing the list of arguments received from the command line. And False will be there even if we don't pass -i
<elopio> sorry, -u
<elopio> I pushed it.
<veebers> sweet
<veebers> elopio: rats, i was really close to suggesting a sweet cleaner way of mocking Popen, but came across this bug :-\ https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-fixtures/+bug/1358085
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1358085 in Python Fixtures "FakePopen does not work in Python 3.3+" [High,Fix released]
<veebers> This would have used fixtures.FakePopen instead of a mocked solution
<elopio> veebers: sorry, there was a black out.
<veebers> elopio: 0_0 no worries, hope all is well (I'm not actually around any more)
<elopio> veebers: yes, no worries. Some quiet time without electricity is always nice. Enjoy your long weekend.
<veebers> heh ^_^. will do, thanks
<tzn> Hi guys
<tzn> I’m looking for a way to calculate some stats
<tzn> I need to research how often packages are updates for LTS
<tzn> Ideally with distribution by day
<tzn> Just wondering if ther eis a way to get such data somwhere
<elfy> and here too gbb :D
<gbb> 8():
<elfy> balloons: gbb is a new tester, has been doing some for us, and it was her who discovered that testcase tracker bug last night
<gbb> elfy: About test cases: I'm wasn't clear what the difference between 'entire disk' and 'autosize' is. (I'm guessing autosize expects to co-exist with another OS?) Could there be a little extra blurb on top of the test case to explain this?  I think perhaps my test case bug about autosize may have been wrong, since I think I did an entire disk test there if I understand this correctly.
<elfy> thanks - this is for more general holistic QA stuff :)
<gbb> ok, bear with me, this is all new and thus confusing %-)
<elfy> you do guess right
<elfy> yea :)
<elfy> xubuntu-devel is xubuntu only :)
<elfy> and it's actually only been in the last couple of years that testing seems to have had much talk in there
 * gbb admits she isn't quite sure of the difference.  Other than that that xubuntu is of course superior ;-P
<elfy> I'm not sure that there is any info anywhere specifically about the different types of install - that's more a general how to install type thing
<elfy> gbb: of course ;)
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<elfy> for example
<elfy> I suppose that a line could be added to image testcases making it more obvious
<elfy> gbb: balloons is the Canoncial Community Manager who deals with us QA types - he's really quite friendly, make the case for this to him :)
<elfy> he's in Pacific time - will be about a bit later on
<elopio> hello.
<elfy> hi elopio
<gbb>  A little precis (one line) on top of the test cases that explains what we're trying to do would be useful in general tho. Just to set the scene.
<elopio> hi elfy.
<elfy> gbb: yea I understand what you're saying - balloons is the one to make the case too really, I'd likely be the one who did the donkey work on it :)
<elfy> gbb: looking at them, the resize test does mention that you'll need another installed system and sufficient disk space for 2 systems
<elfy> back in a bit
<dobey> elopio: so you are unable to click on 'buy now' while running locally?
<elopio> dobey: yes.
<elopio> when you remove the skips and make autopilot, do you get all tests passing?
<dobey> elopio: i don't have a utopic vm set up to do that in. so i've not been able to run the tests locally
<dobey> elopio: afaik though, alecu ran them and they passed for him, as he wrote those tests
<elopio> dobey: why utopic? I ran on vivid, is that ok?
<dobey> elopio: well i don't have a vivid vm either
<elopio> you are living in the past :)
<dobey> elopio: i'm running lts as my host.
<elopio> dobey: if I understand correctly, after clicking buy the window should be closed.
<dobey> elopio: even if i were running vivid as my host, i'd still need a vm. i don't want tests fiddling with my actual home director/dbus/etc
<elopio> that's not happening. But the button is gettting clicked.
<dobey> elopio: yes, it should "buy" the thing
<dobey> well the button isn't receiving the click event
<dobey> otherwise the logs would show more info
<dobey> ie, it would have a debug message of something like "Purchase requested: blah blah"
<elopio> dobey: where are the logs stored when I make autopilot?
<dobey> elopio: do they not go to stdout/stderr?
<elopio> only autopilot's log.
<elopio> ah, wait, I think you are right.
<elopio> 2015-02-12 08:24:46,468 - DEBUG - Emit signal certificateFound
<elopio> that seems to come from the app.
<dobey> yeah
<elopio> and yes, no events logged after the click.
<dobey> and then nothing after that
<dobey> which means something is probably stealing the click and it's not getting through to the app
<elopio> dobey: putting some more logging here. The one that doesn't get executed is the onBuy in payui.qml. launcPurchase in CheckoutPage.qml is executed.
<dobey> hmm
<elopio> dobey: If I'm getting it right, accountView.currentItem is null
<paulliu> elopio: about https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/notification_helper/+merge/249211
<paulliu> elopio: I wondering why we need a get_data() function.
<elopio> so accountView.currentItem.email fails and the pageCheckout.buy is not executed.
<paulliu> elopio: The Notification will disappear and the data might get cleared.
<paulliu> elopio: Shound't we backup those data?
<elopio> funny silent error, I dont' like you javascript.
<elopio> paulliu: hi.
<elopio> paulliu: I see.
<elopio> paulliu: so, I think that in that case, it would be better to make wait_for_notification
<elopio>  return the data. not the object.
<paulliu> elopio: ok. got it.
<elopio> def wait_for_notification(self, timeout):
<elopio> notify_list = self.main_window.select_single('Notifications', objectName='notificationList'); dialot = notify_list.wait_select_single('Notification', visible=True); return{ 'summary': dialog.summary,'body': dialog.body,
<elopio> 'iconSource': dialog.iconSource }
<elopio> paulliu: makes sense?
<elopio> oh, I missed your previous ping. okay then :)
<paulliu> elopio: yeah. But I'll change it with a timeout? not using wait_select_single.
<paulliu> elopio: or we don't need a timeout.
<elopio> paulliu: ah, right, with wait_select_single the timeout is not needed. Well, there's one but the default is alright.
<elopio> I prefer wait_select_single.
<balloons> gbb, elfy hello :-)
<elfy> hi balloons
<dobey> elopio: oh right, ok, that makes sense. hrmm
<dobey> elopio: ok, well i think i have an idea how to fix that, but i think it would best be done in another branch, so i think we should leave those skipped for now and i'll file a bug about that
<dobey> i wonder why qml isn't spitting an error to the console for that though
<dobey> thanks for finding that elopio
<dobey> elopio: i filed a bug for that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pay-ui/+bug/1421277
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421277 in pay-ui "Autopilot tests fail due to missing account model" [High,Triaged]
<elfy> balloons: do we need both of these pages? or would you be happy to see an amalgamation of them -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide
<balloons> elfy, it's a little confusing, but we do dual purpose on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat page
<elfy> yes I know - but does that matter?
<balloons> we talk about what testcases look like, but also mention what they look like for contributing
<balloons> the manual style guide as it where, is an attempt to get folks to get the naming, wording and format correct
<elopio> dobey: ok to me.
<balloons> I would say you could change that page a bit easier than the other
<elopio> dobey: my only question remaining for your branch is the return ''
<elfy> effectively that one is just a rehash of info from the testcaseformat page
<elfy> I can't see a logical reason not to add the 'extra' from manualstyleguide to the other one
<elfy> but - whatever, just wanted to ask the question before doing anything :)
<dobey> elopio: i'lll have to look at that one again. i really need to get lunch though. so will respond to that after
<dobey> and i have been getting pinged like crazy this morning, so didn't get to concentrate on that
<elopio> dobey: that's alright. You have already done all the parts I was worried about :) Thanks a lot for that.
<elopio> I'll copy some of your stuff to the webapps.
<elopio> fgimenez: like
<elopio> +        from ubuntuuitoolkit import fixture_setup
<elopio> +        self.useFixture(fixture_setup.InitctlEnvironmentVariable(
<elopio> +            global_=True,
<elopio> +            UBUNTU_WEBVIEW_DEVTOOLS_HOST=ip,
<elopio> +            UBUNTU_WEBVIEW_DEVTOOLS_PORT=str(port)))
<elopio> the global might not be needed.
<fgimenez> elopio: ok, instead of calling initctl with subprocess, right?
<fgimenez> elopio: initctl set-env
<elopio> fgimenez: it will do the same, but takes care of the cleanup.
<fgimenez> elopio: ok thanks!
<dobey> elopio: ok, just replied to your comments on the MP. finally. got pinged a bit upon return from lunch, too
<elopio> dobey: +1
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found the solution to solve this mp's problem: https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-filemanager-app/compressed-tars/+merge/249250
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I do not have permission to push the changes
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome. You can ask him to merge your changes into his branch
<balloons> you can even create an mp for it, just change the target from trunk to his branch
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine I will do that thanks
<balloons> yw, thanks for finding the issue :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, my pleasure :)
<elopio> dobey: do you know what we would have to access the internet fromt the qemu test bed?
<elopio> is there an easy command to share the host network?
<dobey> elopio: i'm pretty sure it works already, given that adt-run installs stuff with apt
<elopio> ok, let me give it another try. I might be doing something else wrong here.
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is weired, I wanted to install ubuntu-filemanager-app on my desktop, but  even if I got core apps PPA cannot find it to install
<Letozaf_> balloons, I've searched ubuntu-filemanager-app filemanager-app but nothing
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-13
<dobey> elopio: hey, i fixed that typo you pointed out last night
<elopio> dobey: changed to approve. Thanks.
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-15
<dkessel> Ooh, new images 😃
<flocculant> dkessel: ack - should just be making sure we don't get -proposed
<dkessel> So, no automatic updates during installation, and disable -proposed before updating things manually?
<flocculant> dkessel: not what I meant - yesterday's trusty had proposed - it shouldn't have that now
<flocculant> and doesn't for us at least :)
<dkessel> Oh ok flocculant, now I get it
<flocculant> if people test it for us - that's great, but I'm not too concerned about it tbh
<flocculant> much more concerned about next week's b1 for xenial
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-16
<flocculant> balloons: what's the crack with defect summary? any hope of getting that back before next week?
<balloons> flocculant, should ask Matthew to have a look
<balloons> speaking personally, I won't be attempting to fix it right away
<balloons> but it should get fixed
<balloons> flocculant, do you want to be point on getting it fixed?
<balloons> aka, you know how to test and review work right; I mean from a functional side of things
<balloons> hunter has also been added to the team; so I think it's a matter of working with those two
<flocculant> balloons: no idea how to do any of that
<balloons> flocculant, I thought you setup a dev server
<balloons> ?
<flocculant> nope
<flocculant> if it's simple enough I could I guess
<balloons> yea, you remember running the script ?
<flocculant> vaguely now you mention it
<flocculant> something failed and I lost impetus
<flocculant> that being a posh word for interest :p
<flocculant> actually it isn't - but the channel's been ontopic for long enough ...
<flocculant> balloons: point me at it and I'll see what gives
<flocculant> will it work in a vm?
<balloons> I just have a trusty vm and ran the script inside it
<balloons> abd yep, instant dev server
<balloons> then you can pull and bzr branch you wish and play with it
<balloons> *any
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> balloons: I remember now \o/
<balloons> https://github.com/SmajevicIrfan/qatracker-setup-script
<balloons> we should probably clean up and host that script properly too
<flocculant> I moaned it whacking out a load of apt-get installs with no warning :)
<flocculant> balloons: so script does everything needed?
<balloons> yep
<balloons> the tracker then is on localhost
<flocculant> and I can do this in a vm with no trouble?
<balloons> you can play with the drupal modules after to tweak things
<balloons> I did, more than once. I think it will just work for you
<flocculant> okey doke
<dkessel> oh, nice!
 * dkessel bookmarks
<flocculant> balloons: xenial ok?
<balloons> dkessel, oO
<balloons> flocculant, xenial is 'ok', but the tracker runs on precise actually
<balloons> matters only if something isn't compatible with the old php stuff
<flocculant> ...
<flocculant> I'll grab that really archaic image then :p
<jamie1> hey im looking to setup a bootable idiot stick, is it possible to do so with zsync and be able to just boot into normal hdd and then update the iso on the idiot stick with zsync?
<flocculant> jamie1: hi - this isn't a support channel - try #ubuntu
<jamie1> flocculant: im trying to do it for testing, that is why i was asking here
<jamie1> im trying to setup a testing environment on a 64gb idiot stick
<flocculant> jamie1: not sure if you could - cos you need to dd the iso to the stick (or set it up somehow) at which point you don't have a foo.iso on it
<flocculant> so zsync would just say it was missing and grab the iso again (afaik)
<jamie1> what would be the best way to setup a testing envirment on an idiot stick then? or should i just be using a virtual machine for a testing enviroment?
<flocculant> looks like what you really want is to install to the stick - then you just update that
<flocculant> or a vm as you say
<jamie1> sorry i came from working on a mobile os project that is shutting down and trying to learn desktop now
<flocculant> I run xenial on hardware constantly tbh - and vm for milestone and daily tests
<flocculant> jamie1: yep - no problem :)
<jamie1> so i should probably fully install xenial to the thumb drive and just update it every time i test?
<flocculant> you can do that yep
<flocculant> just make sure you install grub to the stick and not /dev/sda
<flocculant> if you do that the machine would need the stick to boot :)
<jamie1> ive doen that before....
<flocculant> when installing - choose the Something Else option at partitioning stage - you can pick where to install grub then :)
<jamie1> i know, just didnt know what the best way to setup a testing enviroment was... wanted to check and find out, i have been running ubuntu since 8.04
<flocculant> balloons: I don't think I've looked at 12.04 since 2012 - apart from milestone tests
<flocculant> jamie1: ok, hard to know what information to give :)
<jamie1> flocculant: i know... dealt with the same thing when helping introduce people when i was working on firefox os
<flocculant> :)
<balloons> jamie1, this may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup
<balloons> flocculant, :-)
<jamie1> balloons: thanks :p, im still going to be working on getting touch ported to the z3c, I have to blobs already, just need to setup the enviroment for the porting setup
<balloons> jamie1, lovely to see you again :-)
<flocculant> oh bah
<jamie1> lol
<flocculant> drive with vm's on is almost full
<jamie1> i just reinstalled everything to cheat and get ride of all my firefox os setups... was taking up 200+ gb
<flocculant> :)
<jamie1> do you guys by any chance have any images for touch that will run in an emulator or have an ide setup for it at all?
 * flocculant wanders off while balloons starts talking about that stuff 
<balloons> jamie1, that's a hard spot. We do have an emulator -- setup the SDK and try it. But it fails for many, and is still at best, an emulator
<jamie1> so better to just focus on a port then to try to get an emulator running it?
<balloons> hmm..
<jamie1> i kinda still have to blobs for the device from when i was working on firefox os...
<jamie1> *the blobs
<balloons> assuming getting it to boot isn't too hard, I'd say yes
<jamie1> okay, after i finish setting up the desktop testing enviroment ill start setting up the system for a port, thanks for the advice
<jamie1> and even if it takes some work to get it to boot... still better than a expensive device sitting around doing nothing but collecting dust
<balloons> https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<jamie1> sadly i dont have any of those devices
<jamie1> balloons: some of the stuff required for a build environment is only availble for utopic, should i be using utopic for working on the port?
<balloons> questions for #ubuntu-touch, and perhaps dholbach and ogra. That said, the images are based on utopic now, and will move to xenial I believe
<flocculant> balloons: good lord - this 12.04.5 is STILL installing :|
<davmor2> flocculant: yes I have that one to look forward to too :)
<flocculant> davmor2: 12.04.5 ?
<flocculant> I am happy that we forgot about that in 2015
<flocculant> I am also happy that we can forget about 14.04 next year too :)
<davmor2> I need to install 12.04.5 and upgrade to 14.04.4 :)
<flocculant> oh
<flocculant> nice ...
<flocculant> :)
<davmor2> flocculant: yes I'm just that lucky
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<flocculant> this install is wanting 500Mb of updates ... then I'll see what this dev setup gives me
<flocculant> at least it's not dial-up speeds :p
<flocculant> davmor2: 2 hours later it's done :p
<flocculant> balloons: I KNEW it would ask me something I have no clue about :D what is the ip address of my apache server then?
<balloons> localhost
<flocculant> so I should get something other than not found at http://localhost/?q=admin/config/services/qatracker ?
<balloons> try just going to localhost
<balloons> did you do the http://localhost/install.php?
<flocculant> no
<flocculant> the wiki says the script does everything lol
<balloons> did you read the little info it echoed?
<balloons> you do have to click through the drupal wizard and turn on the modules, but it's painless
<flocculant> oh right - no I didn't read the instructions :p
<balloons> you do have to click through the drupal wizard and turn on the modules, but it's painless
<balloons> hit that url and click through, and that should be good
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> open in gedit or save file ...
<flocculant> I'll look tomorrow - really had enough of Tuesday - time to chill now :)
<balloons> kk
<flocculant> balloons: not of this or you btw - just one of those days when you think you are working with a bunch of monkeys :p
<jamie1> balloons: sorry to annoy you again, can you give me that link again for setting up for bug reporting and testing? I am now on 16.04 and i dont have the link right now
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup
<jamie1> thanks
<flocculant> balloons: tried again before really giving up - if I localhost - it want's to open install.php in gedit, if I tell it 127.0.0.1 instead it just doesn't find it
<balloons> flocculant, browse to the site yourself. Perhaps it's because he's using xdg-open and your box wants to use gedit. Doesn't matter
<flocculant> where is it to browse to?
<balloons> use localhost, and fire a browser to http://localhost/install.php
<flocculant> done that - gedit or save :)
<balloons> good to note as improvements to the script though
<balloons> what browser are you using? lol?
<flocculant> firefox whatever version happens to be in precise
<flocculant> it's a vanilla 12.04.5 ubuntu vm
<balloons> wild nonetheless.. I did use trusty
<flocculant> I asked if it was ok in xenial and you implied use precise lol
<balloons> yea, still seems odd
<flocculant> so I assume the guy that set the script up used trusty?
<balloons> what does the saved page look like?
<flocculant> saved page?
<balloons> presumably.. but it's just packages that got installed
<balloons> and firefox should be updated even in an lts
<balloons> so i've no idea why it wouldn't render the page
<flocculant> ok - definitely not playing anymore then - I'll start it installing trusty tomorrow morning and try from scratch
<balloons> ack. Yea, trusty vanilla vm is what i use
<flocculant> balloons: if nothing else I will add installing git as a prerequisite for git cloning to that dev page :)
<balloons> there you go
<balloons> but yea, it could still use some love.. Really, a container could be even better
<flocculant> balloons: just to double check here when asked for ip address - it's actually localhost - not localhost being some shorthand for something else you think I know :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-17
<flocculant> balloons: closer \o/ http://i.imgur.com/XuG3sbg.png
<flocculant> seems like it falls over in 12.04
<gQuigs> what's a good way to simulate a crash for testing apport/whoopsie?
<pitti> gQuigs: my standard incandation is: sh -c 'kill -SEGV $$'
<pitti> incantation
<gQuigs> pitti: awesome, thanks!
<balloons> flocculant, ohh good you got it running
<flocculant> balloons: almost - no idea what "Setup a site to match your domain, admin/config/services/qatracker/sites" is about :)
<flocculant> I was going to edit the wiki - but read only currently
<balloons> flocculant, ohh.. just go to the sites tab and make a 'site'
<balloons> i guess you've never seen the 'full' admin panel
<flocculant> nope - so it doesn't actually have to point to anything with anything like a ip address
<davmor2> balloons: is it that ugly :)
<flocculant> I'll look shortly - just got a couple of smoke tests to do for trusty
 * balloons fires up his copy to look
<balloons> davmor2, no.. it's worse
<balloons> :-)
<flocculant> luckily I hate macs so much I don't have one to test on
<davmor2> balloons: hahaha
 * flocculant giggles at davmor2 hating them 
<davmor2> flocculant: without fail wifi breaks on every new set of installs normally it just fails to install the driver at all, this time it is installing it and ignoring it completely, I'm try the amd64 cd over the amd64+mac now to see if there is any difference I doubt it though
<flocculant> yea - read -release
<davmor2> flocculant: hence why I hate macs I only have this one because someone has to test it
<flocculant> :D
<davmor2> flocculant: upgrade went okay
<flocculant> cool
<davmor2> left them running in vm while I went to bed :)  easiest way to do upgrade tests :D
<flocculant> indeed it is :)
<flocculant> I didn't get a 14.04 to 16.04 to upgrade
<flocculant> but as infinity said something about hwe I didn't look further
<flocculant> and Xubuntu doesn't have a 12.04 to upgrade from anymore - not going there :)
<balloons> flocculant, yea, just click sites and http://imgur.com/NWBeD0r
<flocculant> balloons: thanks :)
<jamie1> balloons: sorry to annoy you but can i bug you about aosp stuff for a second?
<balloons> jamie1, I'm not sure I have any answers, heh :-)
<jamie1> balloons: well you are 1 of 3 people i have met so far on here... lol but i think i have found the stuff required for the z3c build, https://github.com/cyanogenmod/android_device_sony_z3c does that inclued the aosp stuff i need?
<flocculant> balloons: ok - that all appears to be in order \o/
<jamie1> so i should be able to add that to the devices section and then just modify the device specifics for build then?
<balloons> flocculant, brillant. So you can test changes now?
<flocculant> I suppose so :)
<flocculant> though I'd not know how the first time ofc
<flocculant> balloons: is it not possible to import production data? or is that enormous ...
<balloons> flocculant, it is possible
<flocculant> is it worth it though :)
<balloons> all these little things would be nice rolled up into the script
<balloons> but.. I think it's fairly easy. You can't do a big import though. so maybe not worth?
<balloons> jamie1, I really don't know the answer to that I'm sorry
<jamie1> balloons: thanks anywys
<balloons> jamie1, however, it's certainly worth trying and seeing what happens
<balloons> jamie1, did you talk to some of the other porters?
<balloons> or does the guide mention anything?
<jamie1> no... and no
<flocculant> balloons: seems like some sort of really quietly getting someone trained to deal with tracker merges ...
<flocculant> s/going on here
<balloons> flocculant, and you can do the same now :-)
<flocculant> that's what I was intimating :p
<balloons> perhaps simon wants to make the tweaks needed to the script?
<balloons> tsimonq2, hacking on a script sound like fun? Could be your first commit
<flocculant> which tweaks?
<flocculant> nothing it failed with couldn't be dealt with by editing the wiki page
<flocculant> eg - Use Trusty as a minimum and what to use to set up http://imgur.com/NWBeD0r
<balloons> flocculant, aye, but the script could avoid asking you questions about host for example; it could also load some prod data, or other things
<balloons> who knows. At the least, it should be committed to the same repo
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> balloons: so logically it would want to be in ubuntu-qa-website/scripts/ I assume
<flocculant> might play with that and the script myself actually - could even learn something
<gQuigs> can I get this nominated for wily - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1515446
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1515446 in network-manager (Debian) "network file systems in FSTAB no longer mount at boot with NetworkManager" [Unknown,New]
<gQuigs> I already have the fix there
<balloons> flocculant, yea I guess that is the logical place
<balloons> flocculant, perhaps a readme too
<balloons> simple one, but something to point new people to the script
<flocculant> balloons: and have the script in launchapd rather than git was what I assumed
<balloons> yes, in the bzr repo with the rest of the code
<flocculant> right - just checking :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-18
<tsimonq2> balloons: whoops, forgot to respond to you yesterday, yeah, what kinda script? :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: nvm - I'm looking now :)
<tsimonq2> aww :P
<flocculant> tsimonq2: :)
<tsimonq2> heh
<tsimonq2> I'm fine, I just wanted to see what it was :D
<flocculant> we're moving the git setup tracker script to launchpad - making some notes, setting it to use localhost
<flocculant> and stuff
<tsimonq2> oh cool
<hggdh> anyone having problems with apt-get update failing on dep11 files with 403?
<hggdh> never mind, seems to be related tousing apt-cacher-ng. Bypassed, will look at a-cacher-ng now
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170215.8) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170215.8) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170215.8) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170215.8) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170215.8) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215.2)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170216)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170216.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170216.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170216.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server powerpc [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 39 entries have been added, updated or disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170217) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170217) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170218) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170218) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170218) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170218) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170218)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170218.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170218.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
<xtify> hey guys
<xtify> looking for direction with getting started with ubunut qa
#ubuntu-quality 2018-02-18
<gsilvapt> anyone around?
<tsimonq2> yo
#ubuntu-quality 2020-02-10
<steves27> Hello to all! I would like to test this test case (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/207360/testcases/1313/results). The first step says (Boot up the image. When you see the aubergine screen with an icon at the bottom, press any key to get the menu). but I cannot see the aubergine screen.
<steves27> do you think the testcase is wrong or it might be a software bug?
<steves27> this testcase was last edited on the 2018-03-13 16:02 by flocculant
<guiverc2> steves27, I don't often boot the main Ubuntu (gnome) desktop; usually flavors.. but am aware the same ISO can boot with different effects depending on bios/uefi in box; so one can get colorful GUI boot, other gets just a blackground & white text (grub like display)... I'd suspect this is your issue (testcase being written for one boot, not the other, but this is my opinion only)
<steves27> Thank you for your reply! I will keep that in mind during my tests.. I am testing on a vm so i need to test on physical machines as well before coming to any conclusions
<wxl> steves27: if you see inconsistencies like that, you should certainly edit the testcases. do note re: what guiverc said, that the firmware can be optionally changed in at least some vms, e.g. virtualbox
<steves27> wxl Thanks for the comment. Do you mean that i can alter the vm configuration file to boot with a different bios for example or do you mean there is a way to to change the firmware of e.g Virtualbox itself?
<wxl> steves27: vbox has a setting in the system tab to allow you to switch from bios/efi
<wxl> the live media will boot fine from either, but there are certainly different results
<wxl> (at the initial boot)
<wxl> this is because bios uses syslinux/isolinux and efi uses grub. weird, i know.
<steves27> wxl: OK i will take a look on both and I will take notes on the different outcomes.
<steves27> I know some stuff on that but definitely obviously not an expert
<wxl> afaik the testcases haven't really been split into efi/bios versions
<wxl> i would say given their vintage, bios is more likely assumed (this is generally the default on virtualbox, too)
<wxl> it's also prettier
#ubuntu-quality 2020-02-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
<steves27> Hello all. What tool can i use to keep my iso images in sych (currently I am testing the focal daily). I have used the testdrive with Virtualbox 6.1.2 but it seems there is a problem
<steves27> I can sync with the current image but it cannot lunch automatically the Virtualbox
#ubuntu-quality 2020-02-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 32 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2020-02-14
<steves27> Hello guys! Do you know if the test drive is still maintained? I tried to use it but it seems like nothing works
